# Heirs to the Burning Thrones - Active - Roll-call!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Rogue's Gallery, In Character Thread. 

Long ago the genies of old ruled over the desert kingdom of Keldev.  A few oases made the few cities bloom like flowers in the sands, and each became a jewel in the crowns of the genie sultans.  They lived lives of unparalleled luxury, with their powers to make their lands secure, they could afford the finest things in life.  They lived in huge palaces kept cool by their magic, had huge fountains that sprayed water in the likenesses of peacocks, gardens that rivaled the rainbows in their splendor, and harems numbering in the hundreds.

Three hundred years ago the genies vanished, leaving behind their palaces, fountains, gardens, and harems, as well as kingdoms bereft of their protection and power.  The ensuing years were terrible ones as the barbarians from the north and the south swept in on the soft and luxurious land.  Keldev was a center of art and refinement, not of warriors, and they would have been easy prey.

In a desperate ploy, they struck a bargain with the desert tribesmen, the Nessarine, to guard them in their time of need.  Promises of water and women, and gifts of horses were enough to win their trust.  The barbarians of the north, the Vanair, were from a land so cold that they must go muffled from head to toe every day of the year.  But where a land is so cold all the water turns hard, they were used to going without water.

By contrast, the barbarians to the south, the Jaguar Lords, lived in a vast hot jungle that was constantly deluged by rain.  So while they were used to the heat, the lack of water was very tough on them.  The Nessarine played on their weaknesses, calling the spirits of sand and fire to prey upon the Vanair, and staging water raids on the Jaguar Lords.  For fifty years the War of the Sands raged on. 

The people of Keldev did not use that time poorly.  Learning from the Nessarine and captured warriors of the barbarians, Keldevians learned the sword and the spear, the knife and the axe.  Their magic, once used solely for entertainment and pleasure, was turned to more lethal use.  And the bastard children of the genies' harems became their greatest weapons.  Using the diluted power of their departed sultans, the children became the key in driving the barbarians back to their lands for good.

However, once the War of the Sands was won, the people of Keldev turned their backs on the genie children.  Their lords had abandoned them when they were needed the most.  Their children had partially paid the price for their fathers' betrayal, but the scars would be a long time in healing.

As the years went by, Keldev developed its own martial tradition and maintained close relationships with the Nessarine.  The magic from genie blood flowed strongly through the population, without recognition or thanks.  Those that openly acknowledged their genie blood were shunned, while those that simply used it could go far.  Genies became creatures of legend again, powerful and tricky spirits to be dealt with carefully.

Humans held the thrones again and ruled as humans do, some wisely, some not, some kind, some cruel, as is human nature.  Three hundred years after the genies' departure, their heirs were called.  All were called to test themselves and their strength, wits, and courage.  The genies had returned, and they wanted their heirs to reclaim the thrones of Keldev.  They have summoned the Heirs to the Burning Thrones.

~~~~

This will be a desert campaign set in the world of Keldev, a homebrew of mine.  (Think Arabian Nights)  The characters will either be some of the Heirs, going to test themselves, or some of the Heirs' friends, family, or other close relations that are going with them.  

Because the Heirs (and company) are very exceptional people, all the characters will be gestalt characters, having two classes at once.  Any Heir must be one of the genie-touched races below (it says in the descriptions whether or not a race has genie blood).  These will be 10th level characters, 3.5 rules, 46 point buy, standard 10th level wealth (and I’ll be adding some stuff too, so give me a wish list), HP max at first and 75% (plus Con) afterward.  For each ECL you have, you get 1d8+Con hit points.  These are not Hit Dice.  They do not affect you in any other way aside from bonus hit points.  Everyone starts with 47,000 XP.

Books available - A whole lot.  I have a bunch of books barring the Player's Guide to Faerun, Complete Warrior/Divine/Arcane, and Unearthed Arcana.  Any other WotC book is game, including the Expanded Psionics Handbook (I'm making minor modifications to psionic classes, e-mail me for details).  Other d20 books include many of the Malhavoc Press books, Bastion Press' Arms and Armor, and Oriental Adventures.  Ask me for stuff from any other third-party source.  

I'd like six people, no more, no less.  The stuff below?  Yeah, read that before you start character creation, because it's important. 

*The Heirs to the Burning Thrones*

_Brother Shatterstone_ - *Samira, Radiant Jewel of Ala’Kamal* - NG Female Flamekissed Half-Nymph Unfettered 7/Rogue 5/Seductress 5

_Lady Shatterstone_ - *Nafeesa, Tribe of One* - NG Female Gemchild Druid 3/Desert Ranger 6/Sorcerer 6/Mystic Wander 4

_khavren_ - *Abdul-Hadid, Retired Imperial Scout* - LN Male Human Desert Ranger 8/Rogue 4/Bondblade 5

_Keia_ - *Jibril the Windwalker (Jibril a’Mussan)* - N Male Human Rogue 4/Fighter 4/Elocater 5/Kineticist 7

_Rystil Arden_ - *Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star* - CG Female Human Genie-Kin Rogue 4/BoEM Bard 9/Seductress 4

_Dark Nemesis_ - *Tariq Salim* - LN Male Gemchild Shasa Sorcerer 9/Monk 7

_Evil Ujio_ - *Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits , Exalted priest of the Five Pillars* - NG Male Gemchild Soulknife 10/Kineticist 8/Elocater 1 

*Alternates*
Ferrix


~~~~

*Keldev, the Thrones of Six Cities*

The land of Keldev has six cities, each centered around an oasis.  All of the cities are separated by three hundred to four hundred miles of desert.  Packed highways connect the cities, but sandstorms often reduce them to trails.  These highways always take advantage of several oases along its route.  However, some merchants will chance their luck trying to cut across the highways directly to the cities.  More than one of these caravans have been lost in the trackless desert, or fallen to the many dangers of the wilderness.

The six cities are:

*Samak* - Located on a great salt plain next to the Western Sea, a great spring of pure, untainted water wells up from the city's center, a small miracle.  Samak is a place of trade with the other lands across the sea, trading the luxury goods of Keldev for the foodstuffs and raw materials lacking in the desert kingdom.  Many foreigners can be found here, often plying a variety of services and trades not available anywhere else in the kingdom.  Overall this city is more tolerant of lapses in protocol, rank, manners, and religious persuasion than elsewhere.

Its sultan is *Ala'Ma'sud, The Fortunate*.  In this city of foreigners, luck is sometimes all that stands in the way of total social breakdown.  Ma'sud has to work tirelessly to keep the citizens of Samak happy and well.  Of all the cities, Samak has had the worst reputation for riots due to restless foreigners or fed-up citizens.  Ma'sud's luck has held, however, as he has averted disaster several times, sometimes by sheerest coincidence (a storm from the sea, a noble coming forward with a confession, and eclipse of the sun, etc.)

*Akhdar* - Located in the center of the great wheel of cities, Akhdar is Keldev's chief city.  The most prolific spring is here, allowing the city to be the greenest of all of Keldev.  A limited amount of farming happens within this city's walls, mostly in carefully tended plots of dirt carried over from lusher lands.  The warriors in this city are particularly wary and renown for their ability to catch thieves and vandals.  Known as a place of safety and comfort, with the finest bathhouses and best hospitals, many of Keldev's nobles reside here.

Its sultan, *Ala'Fatin, The Clever*, is the Sultan of Sultans, and ruler of all Keldev.  The sheer distance between each of the six cities necessitates the other five sultans, but Fatin is the ultimate authority of them all, and the most major decisions of the country come before him.  His court is the largest with nobles from all the other cities, magicians, spirit-speakers, and a myriad of other individuals, including foreigners seeking something from Keldev.

*Harr* - The southernmost city of Keldev is in the center of a blisteringly hot dune sea.  Also the city with the smallest spring, life here is harder than any other place, and thus it is the smallest city.  Despite this, however, this is also a center of learning for those interested in sorcery.  Trials of sorcery have taken place on the distinctive Six Star towers since the days of the genie sultans.  Harr is also an active training ground for many warriors.  Many of the creatures of the deep desert live near Harr, and warriors are trained by dealing with those that come too close to the city.

Its sultan is *Ala'Sofian, The Devoted*.  A hard-working sultan very devoted to the spirits and pillars of faith, it is often suggested that only his intercessions with the higher powers keep Harr from being overrun by monsters.  Sofian rarely entertains guests and keeps an austere court and small harem.

*Sagheer* - This city abuts the Seganga Mountains, the Mountains with a Thousand Peeks.  Home to the Atiik, those skilled workers in metal and stone, this is where most of the weapons in Keldev are made.  A place of many forges and warriors, as well as craftsmen in metal and stone, this is a particularly rich city.  

Its sultan is *Ala'Akram, The Most Generous*.  One of the personally richest sultans with a lavish court, Akram is a fairly young sultan at only twenty-three years of age.  He treats his guests very well and is known to be very favorable to those that please him.  

*Binum* - The city between Sagheer and Harr is known for one thing, its beauty.  It is here that women are trained for the harem, and where slaves are brought for training and auction.  Also this is the place where the most beautiful things in the city are created, from clothing to hangings, murals to paintings, sculpture to jewelry.  The city is a harmonious blaze of color that in sunlight or darkness with lamps lit takes the breath away.  

Its sultan is *Ala'Kamal, The Perfect*.  A very handsome older man with an extensive history of military conquests, spiritual pilgrimages, and a reputation for wisdom, he is what would be called a man's man.  Men hold themselves up to his impossible standard and speak of their sultan with pride.  Kamal is also known to have a very large harem that he visits nightly.

*Khadok* - Between Samak and Sagheer, and on Kaldev's northern border, Khadok is actually a city with a fair amount of greenery about it.  Cacti, tumbleweeds, and other plant life have taken root around the city, and it does a brisk business with the healing properties of many of the plants here.  Known as a city full of the clever and the resourceful, it is often plagued by bandits who manage to eek out a living with the smaller springs around the city.  Many adventurers reside here.

Its sultan is *Ala'Mahir, The Skilled*.  Known to be clever-handed and an excellent diplomat, Mahir is often called up by the other sultans for advice on handing touchy nobles.  Mahir has not had a single plot uncovered against him in his reign, which is nigh-unheard of.

*Monsters of Keldev*

Keldev's deserts, roads, and mountains are fraught with peril.  Anyone traveling on the highways has many dangers to look for.  The most common danger is bandits.  Of all shapes and sizes and all levels of skill, there are several dozen bandit brotherhoods, some more successful than others.  Most bandits raid purely for water and goods (including slaves), but more experienced bandits will also take camels, horses, and people for ransom.  Many bandits are also hired to kill those they raid, usually a rival merchant.

There are some plants along the highways, the most notorious being the bloodthorn; a thorny plant with the ability to spit fire at those around it.  Also there are the omnipresent jackals, along with the stronger ronuses.  A ronus resemble a jackal with the head of a giant bird of prey, and they are in fierce competition with the jackals.  Some Nessarine tribes have some tame ronuses, but they rarely sell them to civilized folk.

Along with jackals come their distant kin of jackal lords and jackalweres.  Though they are more rare, bands of jackalweres lead by one or more jackal lords represent some of the most violent bandit brotherhoods on the sands.  Some of them are known to ride nightmares into battle, and control the creatures of the sand to help them on their raids.  

Scorpions, both small and as large as a camel, also haunt the roadways looking for a meal, as do the dust digger, sandling, and the hungry dun pudding.

In the deep desert, most of these same dangers can be found, along with even more dangerous ones.  The terrible sand kraken makes its home in the deep desert, as does the enormous sandworm.  In some parts of the deep desert it's unwise to walk on the sand, as the steady rhythm of feet is like a dinner bell to a sandworm.  The Nessarine that live in this area have developed a way to walk without rhythm to avoid attracting the sandworms unnecessarily.  However, when then want them to come near, they will beat great drums to call the sandworms to them.  Using long hooks, they can climb to the top of the beast.  Using the hooks to pull open one of the sensitive inner segments of the sandworm, they can ride on top of them, skimming the sand instead of diving below as the sandworm is ought to do.

The benevolent sun giants, what the Nessarine call their "larger brothers" live in the deepest desert, usually at war with the more barbaric sand giants.  Woe betide the person that gets in the middle of a giant's war.    

Sphinxes, the half-human half-scorpion stingers, as well as dragons, and elementals of earth and air can be found here.  Also buried in the sands are remains of old oases and other ancient cultures.  Tombs and temples lie here, and they are a magnet for treasure-seekers.  The mighty cloud rays sometimes pass overhead, and during the hottest nights, one might even see the phoenix, the Spirit of the Desert.

Near Samak, the desert becomes a glittering salt flat, bereft of life and the occasional oases that can even be found in the deep desert.  However even here there are dangers aside from the terrible heat.  The strange crystalline creature known as the grave salt can suck the moisture from someone's body in an instant, leaving only sand.  The odd scarlet spider, found nowhere else in Keldev, also lives here, and its bite can be lethal.

Even around oases the danger does not end.  Bandit troops make their homes here, and will fight fiercely to defend their source of water.  Other creatures live here, just waiting for an unsuspecting creature to come to water.  The snake-backed jaguar-like kamadan lives around the oases, often forming a partnership of sorts with the juniper bloodsucker plant or a palm or cactus treant.  One of the most feared things to find at an oasis though is purple moss.  It sucks the moisture out of the ground, and if allowed to grow, will dry up an oasis.  To make it even worse, its pleasant smell can cause people to fall into sleep, so that the purple moss can grow over it and consume them.  Though some unscrupulous people make a kind of sleeping powder out of purple moss, purposeful cultivation of it in Keldev is punishable by death.

In some places in the desert lie the opposite of a watery oasis, a fire oasis.  Gouts of flame spring from them at random intervals, and the ground around them is always warm.  Some people who lack any sort of fuel for a fire at night will risk sleeping close to a fire oases in order to keep from freezing.  You can find fire nymphs here, as well as flame snakes and fire lizards, all living quite peacefully.  However, some poor souls stumble upon a fire oases unaware and are caught in it flame and burn to death.  These creatures can become cinder ghouls or fire phantoms, and often plague fire oases.  

In the mountains on has to worry about fire and storm giants, as well as obsidian, earth, and lightning elementals.  Heat lightning is very common, and many people in the mountains have been "kissed with skyfire."  Dragons and other reptiles roam the peaks, and the magnificent rocs make their homes on the highest spires of stone.  

The cities have entirely different sorts of dangers.  Thievery and mugging is very possible in some quarters, while assassination is more fashionable is other quarters.  Many people of means have guards for their protection, and those with exceptional wealth have even commissioned golems to protect their homes.  Those seeking to rob the houses of the rich and influential must take extreme care to avoid these mage-born guardians.  

Also, many of the poorer quarters have problems both with mundane rats as well as ash rats; rats that live in fireplaces and are capable of setting things alight. 

Within the cities are graveyards, most of which are haunted by more than one restless spirit.  The undead never come out during the day, but at night the people of the cities feel much safer with guardians that can protect them from the ghosts patrolling the graveyards.  Priests of the Five Pillars have bound several good spirits known as grims to protect the graveyards and keep the ghosts from harming others.  They appear as large black hounds with glowing red eyes.  Also one might catch a glimpse of a spectral panther, a large cat-like creature capable of hunting and harming ghosts.  Capricious and independent as any cat, they cannot be bound, but show up only when they are needed.

*The Races of Keldev*

*Humans* - Natives to Keldev have both certain rights and certain codes of conduct they must follow.  Foreigners are exempt both from the codes and the rights.  These are explained below.

*Nessarine* - Halflings.  Desert nomads, Nessarine get Endurance as a bonus feat.

*Atiik* - Dwarves.  Atiik are skilled hagglers, gaining a +2 on Diplomacy checks.  They do not have any weapon familiarity.

*Flamekissed (Fire genasi)* - Distant kin of genies, fire genasi often explain their heritage as being "fire touched" or "kissed by the fire spirits" to get around the genie stigma.  Many are found in Harr.  They have bright minds, and people tend to be drawn to them like a moth to the flame. However their focus is like the leaping flames; inconsistent. +2 Int, +2 Cha, -2 Wis. +1 racial bonus vs. fire spells and effects, which increases every five levels. Can control the intensity of fire 1/day (Any nonmagical flame source within 60 feet can have its radius of illumination up to doubled or down to half.  This does not affect fuel consumption.  This lasts 10 minutes). Fire resistance 5.  Medium size.  Speed 30 ft.  Darkvision 60 ft.  Native outsider.  _Traits_ - Red skin or hair, burning odor, hair that dances like flames, red or golden eyes, always hot to the touch.  Ignan as a free bonus language.  +1 LA.  Ignan as a free bonus language.  Height and weight of human, aging catagories of half-elves.


*Dead Sea Walker (Salt genasi)* - Children of the water spirits of the Western Sea, some of their kin mingled with that of the genies. They are very open-minded, but not particularly dexterous. +2 Wis, -2 Dex. +1 racial bonus vs. water spells and effects, which increases every five levels. They are immune to any spell or effect that would drain their body of moisture. They may _destroy water_ 1/day (as per _create water_, but reversed, as a sorcerer of their character level). They cannot sink in water. They do not need to drink. They may attempt to drain someone's body of moisture 1/day (equal to _shocking grasp_ in terms of mechanics and damage dealt, but person must have water in their body for this to work, as a sorcerer of their character level).  Medium size.  Speed 30 ft.  Darkvision 60 ft.  Native outsider.  _Traits_ - Salt-encrusted hair or flesh, odor of salt around them, white, crystalline skin, salt always rubbing off their hands.  Aquan as a free bonus language.  +1 LA.  Height and weight of human, age categories of half-elves.

*Mountain-born (Earth genasi)* - Touched by the spirits of the mountains, their blood mingled with that of the genies to give it longevity, earth genasi closely resemble Atiik and live amongst them.  They are strong and tough, but somewhat oblivious and stubborn. +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha. They can _pass without trace_ 1/day, as per the spell. The also have the stonecunning trait (able to recognize unstable natural formations, tell distance underground, etc. as per dwarf ability). Stability (very stable on their feet, gaining a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground)).  +1 racial bonus vs. earth spells and effects, which increases every five levels. Acid resistance 5.  Medium size.  Speed 20 ft.  Darkvision 60 ft.  Native outsider.  _Traits_ - Rock-like skin, large feet or hands, earthy smell, eyes like pebbles, gravelly voice.  Terran as a free bonus language.  +1 LA.  Height, weight, and age categories of dwarves.

*Gemchild (Mineral genasi)* -  A rare form of the mountain-born, a gemchild is only born once or twice a generation.  Invaluable in the mines, they are also skilled negotiators.  They are strong and beautiful, but not particularly agile. +2 Cha, +2 Str, -2 Dex. +1 racial bonus vs. earth spells and effects, which increases every five levels. They cannot be petrified. They have a +2 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks dealing with gems, and a +2 racial bonus to Diplomacy and Bluff checks. They can shed like a torch from their skin 2/day for ten minutes each, reflecting the inner glow of gems.  They can unerringly sense the direction of semi-precious and precious gems within ten feet.  They may cast _stone shape_ 1/day, as per the spell, as a sorcerer of their character level.  Medium size.  Speed 20 ft.  Darkvision 60 ft.  Native outsider.  _Traits_ - Gem-like skin of various beautiful hues, gem-like eyes or teeth, sparkling hair, colored finger-and-toenails.  Terran as a free bonus language.  +1 LA.  Height, weight, and age categories of dwarves.

*Sandkissed (Dust genasi)* - Considered by the Nessarine to be both blessed and unlucky, decended from sand spirits and crossed with genie blood, they have a curious role in Nessarine society.  Often they are powerful shamans and spirit-talkers, but their uncanny perception and certain knowledge of death of all things mean they often walk a lonely road.  While they can be skilled archers as well, most dust genasi perversely prefer the love/hate relationship they have with their tribes. +4 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Con, -2 Cha, -2 Str. +1 racial bonus vs. dust spells and effects, which increases every five levels. Can create a dust cloud 1/day (as _obscuring mist_ with a Fort save (DC 10 + 1/2 levels + Cha mod) to avoid coughing uncontrollably, inflicting a -2 penalty on attack rolls and skill checks until they leave the cloud, cast as a sorcerer of their character level). They do not breathe.  Small size.  Speed 20 ft.  Darkvision 60 ft.  Native outsider.  _Traits_ - Dusty skin, dry eyes, uniform tan color (eyes, hair, skin), dust always billowing around them, thin build, whispy hair or bald.  Terran as a free bonus language.  +1 LA.  Height, weight, and age categories of halflings.

*Genie-kin (Half-janni)* - One of the purest descendents of the genies still alive today, little distinguishes a genie-kin physically from a normal human.  Until, that is, they start casting spells.  Traits as per Dragon #313, pg. 93.  Ignan as a free bonus language.  Height, weight, and age categories as elves.

*Tainted Trickster* - A human with a different form of genie blood, a tainted trickster is a human with the ability to shift into different forms.  Often thought to be a kind of experiment to take all of the trickery of a genie and infuse it into one creature, tainted tricksters are universally loathed by those in authority, since it is so hard to track them down.  Many of them become very successful thieves or bandit chiefs.  Traits as per half-doppelganger in Dragon #313, pg. 93 with the addition of +2 racial bonus in Bluff, Sleight of Hand, and Intimidate.  Any one language as a free bonus language.  Height, weight, and age categories as half-elves.

*Shasa (half-rakshasa)* - No relation to any known genie, but still put in the same catagory of tainted blood, shasas are half-breeds of the hated rakshasa, a creature that has been at the root of more than one devious, terrible plot to ruin some part of Keldev.  Many of the worst disasters in Keldev's history can be traced back to the plotting of a rakshasa (some blame them for the genies abandoning Keldev).  Their children are often used to help further their parent's plots, as their half-blood allows them to bypass some wards a full-blooded rakshasa could not.  However, some shasas break off from their rakshasa parent and try to lead a more virtuous life.  Traits as per half-rakshasa in Dragon #313 pg. 96 with the addition of +2 racial bonus in Bluff and Disguise. Infernal as a free bonus language.  Height and weight of humans, age categories as half-elves.

*Elves, half-elves, half-orcs, and gnomes do not exist in Keldev.*  However, they could be foreign visitors, as could normal dwarves and halflings.  

_Note, genie bloodlines_ - Those who are half creatures, whether this be half-elemental or something else, are always sterile and cannot have children.  The only exception to this rule is if one of the parents has a trace of genie blood.  Genie blood acts as a stabilizer, allowing otherwise incompatible bloodlines to be passed down through the ages.  Any being with greater than normal abilities that is capable of having children has genie blood in them somewhere.  

*Codes and Rights* 

*The Code*
A citizen must:
Pay taxes (approximately 30% of all income earned)
Obey authority of the sultan and his representatives (city watch, army, officials)
Respect their station
~~Women must respect their men, never talk to them in public without permission, never enter the army, always remain faithful, always keep modestly covered.  (A woman without father, husband, brother, or uncle becomes as a man in dealings of business in public)
~~Men must never hit their women, must guide and teach his children, must remain faithful to their wives, must follow the Five Pillars
~~Commoners always must bow to those of higher rank
~~All bow before the sultan
A citizen never steals
A citizen must be honest in his dealings

_Note_ - The _appearance_ of gender roles is enforced in Keldev.  While a woman may not speak to her husband in public unless he gives her permission, nor may legally hold certain kinds of property or engage in certain professions (such as being in the army), behind closed doors many women hold a great deal of power.  Many run their husband's businesses and control much of their wealth.  However, these gender roles are less stringently enforced in the lower ranks of society.  The higher one goes, the more the forms must be maintained for appearance's sake.  Some may discard with gender restrictions entirely once they are out of the public eye.

*The Rights of a Citizen*
To petition a judge for a hearing of his crime
To appeal to a noble to reverse an unjust punishment
To speak to their family, even when incarcerated
To be protected by the city watch and army from bandits and wild beasts

*Names* - You may want to use the following links for name inspiration.  Masucline Names, Feminine Names.

*Religion in Keldev* - Those in Keldev worship the Five Pillars of Faith, in which all beings must believe, as well as a host of greater and lesser spirits of the air, ground, elements, emotions, as well as their ancestors.  Many people have elaborate rituals they do to appease the spirits, such as certain gestures, particular prayers, carrying certain beads or icons, or other such things.  The Five Pillars of Faith are Honesty, Generosity, Courage, Wisdom, and Obedience.  

*Classes in Keldev*

There are no favored classes in this game.

*Barbarian* - Barbarians can be true barbarians, as in outsiders from the lands of the Vanair or the Jungle Lords, or they can be the particularly fierce fighters of the Nessarine.  Humans generally aren't barbarians.

*Bard* - Bards are welcome and favored all over Keldev, and can be found amongst all races there.  Here is a link to the common instruments of Keldev.  The variant bard from Malhavoc Press' Book of Eldritch Might II is also available.

*Cleric* - The cleric is generally only found amongst foreigners.

*Druid* - The druid is considered one of types of spirit-talker of the Nessarine tribes.  

*Fighter* - The fighter (and warrior NPC class) is found amongst the human guards and armies of Keldev, as well as some Nessarine that have close contact with the civilized peoples. 

*Greenbond (from Arcana Unearthed)* - Another of the types of Nessarine spirit-talkers. 

*Monk* - The monk is found primarily amongst the Nessarine and the Atiik, though some harems have unarmed fighting traditions as well.  Occasionally a human will pick up the Nessarine or Atiik combat style too.

*Paladin* - The paladin is generally only found amongst foreigners.

*Psions* - The enlightened psions are found in the churches of the Five Pillars of Faith.  They are the priests of the Six Cities.

*Psychic Warriors* - These are the paladins of Keldev, working directly for the Five Pillars of Faith.  

*Ranger* - The ranger is found primarily amongst the Nessarine, but also amongst some city guards and special army scouting units.  Variant desert ranger from AEG's Wilds is also available.

*Rogue* - Entirely a creature of the decadent cities, the rogue can be of any race that is commonly found in the cities.

*Shaman* - The most common kind of spirit-talker amongst the Nessarine. 

*Sorcerer* - Powerful magicians that often work with the army, found amongst all races.  The variant sorcerer in Malhavoc Press' Book of Eldritch Might II is also available.

*Soul Knife* - These tend to be amongst the Nessarine, specialized army groups, or the odd adventurer.

*Unfettered (from Arcana Unearthed)* - As frequent amongst the city guard as fighters.

*Wizard* - The more scholarly wizard is always found in the sultan's court, and tends to be human.  They tend to be the advisors to the sultans and nobles and are known as viziers.

*Wilder* - Usually amongst the Nessarine, occasionally shows up in some of the genie-blooded humans, particularly amongst women.

*Prestige Classes Available*

*Arcane Trickster* (must belong to Shadowflame Thieves based in Sakar)

*Assassin* (must be a member of The Lost based in Khadok)

*Eldritch Knight* (must be a member of the Devoted Arcane division of the army)

*Loremaster* (must be a member of the Cabal of Six Stars)

*Elocater* (member of the Five Pillars of Faith, called the Wind Walker and used as scouts for the church)  (Expanded Psionics Handbook)

*Psion Uncarnate* (always the highest member of the Five Pillars, they are considered to become spirits themselves)  (Expanded Psionics Handbook)

*Spymaster* (members of Three Faces guild of spies, based in Akhdar)  (Song and Silence)

*Temple Raider of Olidamarra* (Godscorned, as they're called, are those that rejected the greater spirits for the petty evil genies.  They are based in an oasis south of Akhdar)  (Song and Silence)

*Thief-Acrobat* (A member of Dar'Harad traveling acrobat troupe, who are also a close-knit band of thieves)  (Song and Silence)

*Animal Lord* (only amongst the Nessarine, and only Horse, Snake, and Jackal (Wolf) lords)  (Masters of the Wild)

*Bane of Infidels* (The spirit-talkers of the most isolated Nessarine tribes sometimes take this prestige class)  (Masters of the Wild)

*King/Queen of the Wild* (Nessarine, hermits, and rangers primarily; desert, mountains (Sagheer only) and skies avilable)  (Masters of the Wild)

*Shifter* (Nessarine spirit-talkers only)  (Masters of the Wild)

*Verdant Lord* (only amongst druids of Khadok, taking cactus form instead of tree form)  (Masters of the Wild)

*Contemplative* (any religious person, Five Pillars, spirit-talker, or other)  (Defender of the Faith)

*Divine Oracle* (any religious person, Five Pillars, spirit-talker, or other)  (Defenders of the Faith)

*Templar* (temple guard of the Five Pillars churches) (Defenders of the Faith)

*Acolyte of the Skin* (instead of taking the skin of a fiend, he takes the spirit of a genie into him (no change in mechanics).  They belong to the Cabal of the Pure Spirit, which is actively hunted down by the sultans)  (Tome and Blood)

*Elemental Savant* (usually tend to be amongst sorcerers, who replace Knowledge (the planes) with Endurance.  Water Savants are only found in Sakar.  One must belong to the Guild of the Savants)  (Tome and Blood)

*Embermage* (The Deepfire guild in Harr is the only place where these sorcerers are trained)  (Malhavoc Press' Book of Eldritch Might)

*Graven One*  (The Atiik practice this art of engraving the skin in their mountain strongholds)  (Malhavoc Press' Book of Eldritch Might)

*Fatespinner* (usually amongst rogue wizards or sorcerers working with raider bands.  They have their own stronghold called Fate's Death near Harr.)  (Tome and Blood)

*Devoted Defender* (A member of Four Hand Guild of bodyguards, those employed by the rich for their protection.) (Sword and Fist)

*Gladiator * (Some barbarians or criminals that are forced to fight for the amusement of the nobility and the rabble take this class) (Sword and Fist)

*Halfling Outrider* (These are Nessarine skirmishers, the ones that helped win the War of the Sands) (Sword and Fist)

*Mystic Wanderer* (A wandering desert hermit, usually a druid of some sort.  Seen as holy men and women of the desert.)  (Magic of Faerun)

*Chakra Savant* (These are the mystics of the Five Pillars of Faith)  (Malhavoc Press' Mindscapes)

*Chronorebel* (These tend to be rogue priests of the Five Pillars that escape their former brethren’s wrath by skipping through time)  (Malhavoc Press' Mindscapes)

*Ghostbreaker* (These are the ghost hunters and undead-slayers of Keldev that work for the Five Pillars)  (Malhavoc Press' Mindscapes)

*Psychic Chirugeon* (These are the healers of the Five Pillars church)  (Malhavoc Press' Mindscapes)

*Lord of Silence* (Members of the Thrice Midnight guild of thieves and spies, they have no known base) (Malhavoc Press' When the Sky Falls)

*Elemental Supplicant* (Generally the most devoted spirit-talkers of the Nessarine)  (AEG's Wilds)

*Horizon Warrior* (The horizon warriors are one of the army's groups of scouts, those that move equally well in night as they do in the day.  Occasionally Nessarine or other independent rangers will pick up these techniques as well)  (AEG's Wilds)

*King of Thieves* (Less than a handful of these individuals exist, and they are always in a leadership position of one or more gangs of thieves)  (AEG's Wilds)

*Master of the Desert Nomads* (These are the chiefs of the Nessarine tribes)  (AEG's Wilds)

*Sand Shaper* (This is a special class only seen amongst the sorcerers of Harr)  (AEG's Wilds)

*Bondblade* (This class can appear amongst any fighting class that has close contact with magical phenomena)

*Living Spell* (Only occurring amongst some of the genie-blooded, most who take this class learn and develop their abilities in secret)

*Seductress* (A common prestige class amongst the more skilled harem women).  Revised requirements for the Seductress are:
*REQUIREMENTS* 
To qualify as a seductress, the character must fulfill all the following criteria.
*Bluff* 8 ranks
*Perform* 8 ranks
*Sense Motive* 5 ranks 
*Craft (alchemy)* 3 ranks
*Feats:* Persuasive and Trustworthy (Song and Silence)

*Spelldancer* (Seen only amongst harem women with sorcerous powers, spelldancers use their powers to control their owners, control others on their owner's requests, or use them to their own benefit if they are free)  (Magic of Faerun)

*Bound Woman* (For a female spellcaster that is willing to give up her femininity for freedom and power.  This is a one-way transition, as a Bound Woman can never go back to being a normal woman)

*Equipment and Transport Considerations*
If you're a native of Keldev, the clothing you buy will be appropriate for the heat.  If you're not, you're going to have to pony up for some desert wear (from the Arms and Equipment Guide).  

The main beast used for riding and transport is the camel.  A typical camel is 30 gold pieces.  Use the prices for normal saddles, as opposed to exotic saddles, as the camel is very common.  

Horses are, at bare minimum, twice their normal listed price in the PHB.  Horses are always purebred beauties with very long bloodlines and they command kingly prices.  Owning a horse is a symbol of wealth and influence.  Nessarine raise horses, and also ponies (and warponies).  Ponies and warponies go for their normal listed price.  Guard dogs can be found both in the cities and with the Nessarine, though the Nessarine also raise them to ride upon.  

Wagons, carts, and other conveyances are generally not used in Keldev because of the sand.  The majority of trade is done on camel-back.  The very rich can afford to magically teleport, or even own a magical carpet on which to ride, but this is only for a slender segment of the population.  It is not practical for large-scale trade, and wizards and sorcerers are notoriously independent.  They consider themselves above such common things as "trade."  

*Weapons and Armor of Keldev*

Wearing heavy armor in Keldev is close to a death sentence.  Few bother, for the enchantments to make such armor cool enough for desert wear is prohibitively expensive when it comes to outfitting large numbers of men.  Generally only light armor is worn, and metal is rarely, if ever, worn unless it is enchanted to keep the wearer cool.

*Armor available:*  Padded, leather, studded leather, leather scale (OA), cord (OA), hide, bone (OA), armored robe (A&A), quilted aketon (A&A), and soft leather half armor (A&A).  

*Shields available:*  buckler 

*Weapons available*
*Simple*
unarmed strike
dagger
punching dagger
light mace
club
heavy mace
shortspear
longspear
quarterstaff
spear
dart
javelin

*Martial*
light hammer (Sagheer)
handaxe (Sagheer)
kukri
light pick (Sagheer)
sap
heavy pick (Sagheer)
rapier (Samak)
scimitar
falchion
shortbow
composite shortbow

*Exotic*
kama
siangham
whip
net (Samak)
bolas (Nessarine)
shuriken
chakram (Harr) [OA]  Used by sorcerers
khopesh [FR]
blade boot (Binum) [FR]  Used by harem members
ribbon dagger (Binum) [A&A] Used by harem members

*Weapon Materials in Keldev*

Most weapons in Keldev are made from bronze.  Iron and steel are fairly rare, so because bronze is so prevalent there are no penalties to having weapons made of bronze.  

Also, mithril, cold iron, darkwood, and adamantine do not exist in Keldev.  Most supernatural creatures must have weapons that are enchanted.  A rare few creatures can only be hurt by weapons made of fever iron, gold, silver, platinum, or copper.  

Fever iron will deal an extra point of fire damage per hit with the weapon.  It costs an extra 1,500gp to have a metal weapon made from fever iron.  It's known that genies are particularly vulnerable to this kind of metal.

Copper weapons are often used to storm-born creatures, from lightning elementals to tempests.  A metal weapon made of copper costs twice as much as one made of normal bronze.

Silver weapons work as alchemical silver in the DMG.  They tend to work best against ghosts and spirits.  

Gold and platinum weapons are heavier than normal and deal more damage than a typical weapon of that type.  However you treat it as one category larger than normal unless you take a feat (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: gold khopesh).  For example, instead of being a light melee weapon, it would become a one-handed melee weapon, a one-handed would become a two-handed, and a two-handed would remain two handed.

Original weapon damage up to 1d3 damage costs an additional +1,500gp
Original weapon damage 1d4 to 1d6 costs an additional +2,500gp
Original weapon damage 1d8 or higher costs an additional +7,000gp

*Weapon damage change
Old damage-------New damage*
----1-----------------1d2
---1d2----------------1d3
---1d3----------------1d4
---1d4----------------1d6
---1d6----------------1d8
1d8 or 1d10-----------2d6
---1d12---------------2d8

Gold weapons are used against fire creatures like salamanders, while platinum weapons tend to be used against undead creatures like mummies.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

More stuff about Keldev, currently under construction:

*Religious Customs*

*Old Relgion* - These are some of the typical spirits (or gods, they are used interchangeably) that praises are offered to by those that follow the ancient ways.  Most people of Keldev, as well as all the Nessarine and Atiik follow the old ways.  The Nessarine and Atiik follow these ways exclusively, while the civilized peoples praise the Five Pillars alongside the old spirits.

*Bestet* - Goddess of cats, the moon, nighttime, the devious and clever.  Worshipped by those plagued by rats, those who work at night, women, thieves.  Known as a capricious and independent goddess, she is nevertheless very popular amongst the poor, who are often plagued by rats.  Cats are considered sacred in Keldev, and most run freely in the streets.  Women who show a strong, unexpected independent streak are said to be "possessed by Bestet" and they are not held accountable for their actions while so possessed.  

*Feloram* - God of fire, pain, destruction, warmth, cleansing, healing, civilization, creation, and creativity.  Worshiped by all peoples as the force that allows people to survive desert nights.  Also worshiped by the army, mothers, healers, doctors, and artists.  Feloram is seen as both the creator and the destroyer, and is often represented by the phoenix in art.  Since fire is seen as the driving force behind behind a great deal of fundemental aspects of life, he is one of the most popular gods.

*Oram* - God of death, the afterlife, dreams, those in comas, spirits, the dying, ancestors, and visions.  Worshiped by morticians, dream-interpreters, seers, exorcists, and ghost-hunters.  The guardian of the gate of death, and the one who protects the spirits of the dead, Oram is commonly invoked by those seeking advice from the other side.

*Denati* - The androgynous god/goddess of judgement, punishment, reward, truth, lies, illusions, and true sight, Denati is known as the Two-Faced.  He/she can create and and destroy illusions, and always sees the truth of the matter.  However, many of the words he/she says could either be lies, or the truth.  It is up to the interpretation of the listener to decide.  Worshipped by judges and liars.

*Kaliv* - Goddess of cold, water, rain, storms, hate, sacrifice, growth, and plants.  It is said that hate is a cold emotion, and thus it falls under the sway of Kaliv, the goddess that drains all the heat from the sands when the sun sets each day.  Curiously enough, she is also the goddess of storms and rain, as well as the greenery that grows in their wake.  Occasionally sacrifices of animals, or very rarely, a willing sentient sacrifice is performed in order to persuade her to bring rain.

*Death and Funerals in Keldev*

In Keldev, all peoples believe in life after death, as well as reincarnation.  It is believed that the spirits of the dead go into the afterlife for a while to be rewarded or punished for their acts on earth.  After they have been sufficiently punished or rewarded, they are reincarnated.  Their advice can be sought at any time by their descendents, whether or not they have been reincarnated.

However, it is very important that the dead person's body be preserved, as the body must be intact for the judges of the dead to recognize the person in the afterlife.  If the body is destroyed, the dead person will become a ghost and wander lost forever, until they are purposefully sent to judgement by a priest.

Mummification is done by creatures known as Anointers.  They superficially resemble the hated jackal lords, but these are gentle creatures, earthly representatives of Oram, that prepare mortals for the journey to the afterlife.  Even the Nessarine will make long journeys to the Temples of the Dead where Anointers live.  There is at least one Temple of the Dead in every city, and several in the deep desert and along the highways.  Anointers don't charge very much for their services, so even the poorest can afford a rudimentary mummification.  The prices for a funeral only escalate when families buy elaborate tombs or sarcophagai for their departed loved ones.

Grave goods are considered very important, as it represents how important or wealthy the person was in life.  Grave robbing is a lucrative but very dangerous trade.  More than one sarcophagus has curses on it to prevent this very thing.  Though graveyards are guarded by daylight, in nighttime ghosts roam.  In addition, grims and spectral panthers roam graveyards to discourage graverobbers.  Despite this, there are some who have become very rich from robbing tombs.  

Undead in Keldev simply do not come out in the daylight.  Undead are purely creatures of night, with one notable exception.  Mirage spirits are malevolent spirits of those that died of thirst while chasing a mirage, and they try to lure others to the same kind of death.  Unlike other restless dead, these are only encountered duriing the day.  

*Castes of Keldev*

*High* - Vizier (wizard), sorcerer, nobles.  Women can be found in these roles and treated the same as men.

*High skills:*  Diplomacy, Bluff, Intimidate, Knowledge (nobility and royalty, others), Gather Information, Profession (courtier), Speak Language.

*Imam and Ghazis* - Priests (Imam, usually psions) and temple guards (Ghazis, usually psychic warriors).  They can be found traveling from city to city as well as in their temples of the Five Pillars.

*Priests Skills:*  Knowledge (religion, local, nobility and royalty, psionics, arcana), Diplomacy, Psicraft, Spellcraft, Concentration.

*Merchants* - Rich merchants have almost as much power as a noble, and even a poor merchant has an enviable position over most others in a city.  They can traffic almost any kind of goods, from gems to wine, animals to slaves

*Merchant skills (middle class):*  Profession (merchant, jeweler, slaver, etc.), Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Gather Information, Decipher Script.

*High Artisans* - These are those that make luxury goods such as silk clothing and royal robes, fine foods, carvings, painting, and frescos, or those who provide valuable services such as doctors, make-up and hair artists, vinters, glass-blowers, sages, bath attendants, massage experts, courtesans, and astronomers.

*High Artisan skills:*  Profession (sewing, cooking, beautician, vinter, astronomer, etc.), Craft (carving, painting, glass-blowing, etc.), Knowledge (cosmology), Heal, Appraise.

*Eunuchs and Ghulams (mercenaries)* - Eunuchs are mostly harem guards, and valued for their uncompromising values and uncorruptiblity.  Some societies of mercenary fighters will become eunuchs to command higher prices, due to the reputation of eunuchs.  Ghulams are mercenaries, trained and very dedicated.  They trade temporary loyalty for money, and those that betray their oaths to their employers are often killed by other ghulams.  Those in the city watch or in the army are considered in this caste.

*Eunuch and Ghulam skills:*  Listen, Spot, Search, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Knowledge (local, nobility and royalty), Ride, Climb, Jump.

*Entertainers* - These are often families that travel in troupes between the cities, offering things like juggling, storytelling, music, dancing, poetry, or fire eating.  Rarer ones include snake charmers, lion-tamers, or minor magicians.  They are considered on par with the low artisans.

*Entertainer skills:*  Bluff, Disguise, Perform (juggling, storytelling, music, dancing, poetry, fire-eating, snake-charming, etc.), Handle Animal, Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft, Sleight of Hand.

*Low artisans* - These are the folk that make things for lower classes of society, such as pottery, coarse clothing, beer, cheese, mud bricks, and those that provide services such as being an innkeeper, cobbler, beast trainer or handler, blacksmith/weaponsmith, leatherworker, executioner, jailer, whore, servant, or similar.

*Low artisan skills:*  Craft (pottery, bricks, blacksmith, weaponsmith, leatherworker), Profession (innkeeper, brewer, charcoal burner, tailor, servant, execution, jailer, whore, cobbler, etc.), Handle Animal.  

*Nessarine and religious hermits (dervishes, fakirs, and sufi)* - The Nessarine, not being civilized, are considered below the low artisans in the cities, though above the beggars.  However, in the deep desert, their rank can be reversed, as they are the kings of the sands.  

Devishes are mystics dedicated to religious fervor, whether that be one of the spirits or of the five pillars.  Most are outcasts from their families, and all of them own nothing more than their robes and their begging bowl.  They act as teachers and guides, though they have a flexible idea of morality, and some have turned to thievery to keep themselves alive in the cities.  

Sufi are those who are seeking religious perfection, a unity with diving being.  Many can do astonishing feats of mental and physical prowess through their dedication to their cause.  However, some can be dangerous fanatics.  Many Sufi have levels in the Contemplative class.  

Fakirs are travelers, adventurers, and guides who know the roads of the desert well from their many journeys.  They travel from city to city with no purpose other than to expand their minds and to learn.  Devoted scholars, the fakirs are resources of lost knowledge, ancient myth, and other ancient information as well as more modern knowledge.  Some are wandering magicians, trading their in exchange for food or shelter, and othersare scribes, lending their ability to read and write to the masses that have no such education.

*Nessarine skills:*  Survival, Knowledge (nature, cosmology, religion), Handle Animal, Balance, Climb, Heal, Hide, Jump, Ride, Spot, Listen.

*Religious hermit skills:*  Knowledge (religion, local, history, geography, arcana, nearly everything else), Profession (scribe), Speak Language, Decipher Script, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Bluff.

*Beggars, assassins, thieves, and the unskilled* - Those who learn no trade are known as the unskilled and are relegated to the worst jobs in the city, street sweeping, shoveling dung, laborer, porter, grave-digger, and other such undesirable jobs.  Those even worse off than the unskilled are the beggars; those too young, too old, too sick or hurt, too addled with drink or drug to hold any kind of job.  They are seen on every street corner begging for crusts of bread and copper coins.

Assassins and thieves, along with smugglers and other criminals make up the lowest rung of society, even though they often live as if they were much higher.  One of these creatures can often be killed with little retribution from anyone, and perhaps even accolades.  The unlucky could get maimed as a result of being caught (having hands, noses, or ears cut off is common) and end up as a beggar.

*Unskilled and beggar skills*:  Profession (porter, beggar, cleaner, shoveler, grave-digger, etc).

*Thief skills:*  Sleight of Hand, Hide, Move Silently, Listen, Spot, Search, Profession (fence, jeweler, goldsmith, etc.), Appraise, Climb, Open Lock, Disable Device, Forgery, Decipher Script, Intimidate, Disguise, etc.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't have the dragon issue.  What are the traits of the genie-kin?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

rj- e-mail me.  barrow at iastate dot edu.  Put something appropriate in title.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm interested if you'll have me!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Sure Keia.    And that makes three.  Who else is game?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

I would like in, if you will have me (I know that I am already in one of your games). I've been having this character concept for a half-janni (genie-kin) bard floating around for a while, and I wouldn't mind combining it with the wilder.  And, well, this looks like the perfect type of game to play that character in. Let me know, eh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

And GFA will make four.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And GFA will make four.




Sweet, maybe I should get the lady to join also... The gods know I would love it if she couldn't talk to me in public!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2004)

I would also like in, please.  Sounds fun.  As for B.S's comment....  ummm, yeah.  He is such a peach isnt he.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 2, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would also like in, please.  Sounds fun.  As for B.S's comment....  ummm, yeah.  He is such a peach isnt he.




Not what I would call him, but you know him much better, obviously.  You must see some sort of redeeming quality. 



Just Joking, B.S....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Lady S makes 5, and now I need one more and some alternates.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 2, 2004)

If there is still space available, I'd like to jump in too!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Isida!

Remember me, I used to play Urgo the mojh in one of your other games. My schedule has cleard significantly 

So, if you'll have me I'd love to play in one of your games.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2004)

Dark Nemesis makes six!

Ok, I'll take a few alternates, but aside from that, let's leap right in to character creation!  I'm going to up the point-buy a little bit too, just for fun.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Isidia did you recieve my email?  If its not clear my addy is ranger_32202 at yahoo.com.  

Update: just recieved your reply.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Just so I understand, A genie-kin in this campaign would be 7/7 with 3 racial HD?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dark Nemesis makes six!
> Ok, I'll take a few alternates, but aside from that, let's leap right in to character creation!  I'm going to up the point-buy a little bit too, just for fun.




Hey Isida!

it looks like I'll be on of the alternates. I'll prepare a character right now, in case someone drops out. One quick question: do you accept prestige classes and do they stack with the gesalt? 
I'm just thinking of a sorceror3/cleric3 - that's 3rd level - combined with mystic theurge 7 and anything 7 - for another 7 levels. Would something like this work?

I'm new to the gesalt thing, so I'm just checking.
Thanks and cheers.

SG


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Isida!
> 
> it looks like I'll be on of the alternates. I'll prepare a character right now, in case someone drops out. One quick question: do you accept prestige classes and do they stack with the gesalt?
> I'm just thinking of a sorceror3/cleric3 - that's 3rd level - combined with mystic theurge 7 and anything 7 - for another 7 levels. Would something like this work?
> ...



The two class prestiege classes don't really go with gestalt, such as MT, EK etc.  Everybody is already multiclassed, this just ups the power.  Now all that being said, that is the default suggestion, and it is Isidia's world, so it is her decision.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> The two class prestiege classes don't really go with gestalt, such as MT, EK etc.  Everybody is already multiclassed, this just ups the power.  Now all that being said, that is the default suggestion, and it is Isidia's world, so it is her decision.




Yeah, I think that would be the reasonable way of doing it, otherwize, it could get very, very nasty   

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, there's a link to the explanation for the gestalt above, and it explains how prestige classes work in that system.  However, I have just posted the list of prestige classes in Keldev above.  Now, the duel class prestige classes (like the arcane trickster and the eldritch knight) I would probably ask that you shy away from.  

And SG, yes, I'll have you down as my first alternate.  Rogue's Gallery will be up shortly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Just so I understand, A genie-kin in this campaign would be 7/7 with 3 racial HD?



  Well with the exception that they don't have racial hit dice.  The extra hit points I give you are just that, hit points.  They are not hit dice.  They don't give you anything other than hit points.  They don't count as hit dice in any way, shape, or form.  They are purely hit points, not hit dice.  You would have a 7/7 with a +3 LA is what you'd have.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well with the exception that they don't have racial hit dice.  The extra hit points I give you are just that, hit points.  They are not hit dice.  They don't give you anything other than hit points.  They don't count as hit dice in any way, shape, or form.  They are purely hit points, not hit dice.  You would have a 7/7 with a +3 LA is what you'd have.





That's what I meant, I just didn't express myself, clearly.  I'm just used to total hps coming from HD + con bonus.


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2004)

Isida,

I was thinking about being one of the heirs and possibly an archer of some kind.  I didn't see any archer prestige classes though, so I may just go straight fighter.  Any chance for Order of the Bow?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> You must see some sort of redeeming quality.




Nope not a one...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Isida,
> 
> I was thinking about being one of the heirs and possibly an archer of some kind.  I didn't see any archer prestige classes though, so I may just go straight fighter.  Any chance for Order of the Bow?
> 
> Keia



  Well, tell you what, the Order of the Bow seems to be about close combat archery (relatively).  I don't see that happening as much in Keldev, due to the relative lack of cover and whatnot.  How about the Deepwood Sniper?  That makes more sense for shooting over far, clear areas of sand, or trying to hit bandits hiding behind rocks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Isidia I am also planning to be one of the hiers.  A Genie-Kin Fighter5/Sorcerer 7/Bondblade 2.  Do I need to take the alertness feat?  Or can it come from the familiar?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

You would really want to take the Alertness feat, as it's only granted when the familiar is close.  So... unless you want to stitch your familiar to your body, I'd take it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, next question, any problems with the practiced spellcaster feat from complete divine?  Prereqs 4 spellcraft, benefit +4 caster level.  As I understand it, this would make the character cast as 11th level, for variables, such damage by lighting bolt, SR etc.  But would cast spells per day and spells known as 7th.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Prereqs 4 spellcraft, benefit +4 caster level.




Ahh you need to give her the whole feat, and not just the part that benefits you... :\


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh you need to give her the whole feat, and not just the part that benefits you... :\





If there is more to it, Brother I would be glad if you told me.  This is alll I have seen discussed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> If there is more to it, Brother I would be glad if you told me.  This is alll I have seen discussed.




It sort of seems strange to suggest a feat that you don't have access to, especially when you’re the DM has also said that they don’t have the book... :\ 

Anyhow, here it is…  



> PRACTICED SPELLCASTER [GENERAL]
> 
> Choose a spellcasting class that you possess. Your spells cast from that class are more powerful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Umm... I'd say no to the Practiced Spellcaster feat.  Sorry.

On the other hand, we now have a Rogue's Gallery.  And it has an NPC from Keldev to boot!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Umm... I'd say no to the Practiced Spellcaster feat.  Sorry.




But I did all that typing!!!!!   

(I'm working on something besides my character, you should be so proud of me.    )


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh wow, the possibilities.  It boggles the mind.  *heh*  I have changed my mind about what I am going to do with this character at least three times.     However, I think I might finally be leaning toward a Gemchild 1, Monk 9/Sorcerer 9.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Craziness...  I know, isn't is just insane what you can come up with?  I was tempted to just roll some dice to decide a few other NPCs...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, I have re-evaluated the gestalt character combination with LA races, and have come to the following conclusion:

Ok, I had been doing it as 10 level character with +3 LA = class 7/class 7.  

However, this punishes gestalt character twice as much as normal characters for LA races.  Therefore the above example should actually go like this:

10th level character with +3 LA - class 10/class 7

Does that make sense to everyone?  You only apply your LA to one of your classes.  More levels for everyone!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

I thank everyone for thier time and thought on the ansewers.  But while offline I another character all together made themselves known.  A human Fighter 5/Bondblade 5 Ranger 10.  Obviously, he won't be one of the hiers.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, this is what I have so far.

Name: *Abdul-Hadi*
Race:Genie-Kin
Sex:Male
Class:Genie-Kin 3/ Desert Ranger 3 Rogue 2/Desert Ranger 2 Bondblade 3/Desert Ranger 3  Rogue 2/ Bondblade 2
Xp:47,000

Str 20 [10] +2 enchantment +2 racial +5
Dex 20 [10] +2 levels +2 racial +5
Con 18 [10] + 2 enhancement +4
Int 16 [6] +2 racial +3
Wis 16 [6] +2 racial +3
Cha 12 [4] +1

AC:25  +6 armor +5 dex +3 deflection +1 natural [touch 18, FF 21] [ possible 29 defending]
Hp: 122 10+ +9x8 +40 con
MV:30

*Saves:*
Fort +13 +7 base +4 con +2 enhancement
Ref +11 +4 base +5 dex +2 enhancement
Will +7 +3 base +2 wis +2 enhancement

Iniative: +9 [+5 dex +4 feat]

B.A.B.: +10
Melee: +14
Ranged: +14
*Seif al Din *[+3 gold defender falchion] +19/+14 2d6+12 crit 15-20 +2d6 sneak attack
Enlarged   +19/+14 1d10 +14 crit 15-20  AC 23  Reach 10'
*Feats:*
[Genie-Kin Improved Iniative
[1st] Alertness
[3rd] Weapon Focus falchion
[Ranger 5] Quick Draw
[6th] Exotic Weapon [Gold falchion]
[BondBlade] Weapon Specialization falchion
[Ranger 7] Endurance
[9th] Improved Critical falchion

*Skills:*
Climb 7 [2 ranks +5 str]
Craft, Weaponsmith 18 [13 ranks +3 int +2 tools]
Disable Device  10 [7 ranks +3 int]
Hide 15 [10 ranks +5 dex] [+40Invisible] [+2 in desert: Desert Lore
Jump 7 [2 ranks +5 str]
Knowledge, Geography 8 [5ranks +3 int]
Knowledge, Nature 8[5 ranks +3 int]
Listen 10 [5 ranks +3 wis +2 feat] [+4 vs humans, +2 vs outsider, native]
Move Silent 15 [10 ranks +5 dex +2 in desert: Desert Lore]
Open Lock 12 [7 ranks, +5 dex]
Profession, Scout 6 [3 ranks +3 wis]
Ride 10 [5 ranks +5 dex ]
Search 11 [8 ranks +3 int, +2 in desert: Desert Lore]
Spot 15 [10 ranks +3 wis +2 feat] [+4 vs human +2 vs outsider native ; +2 in desert: Desert Lore]
Survival 14 [11 ranks +3 wis] [Synegies +2 above ground, +2 to avoid getting lost and avoid natural hazzards. +2 in desert: Desert Lore


*Racial and Class abilities:*
*Genie-Kin abilities* - Natural AC +1. Spell-like abilities - 1/day enlarge person, invisibility, reduce person, speak with animals as a first level caster. Save is 10 + spell level + Cha mod. Planar Jaunt (Sp): 1/day a genie-kin can travel to any elemental plane, the Astral plane, or the Material Plane as though using planeshift cast by a 13th level caster. The genie-kin and any willing creatures brought along appear at a random location on the destination plane. The genie-kin and the creatures brought on the planar jaunt remain on the other plane (or any location on any plane they go from there) for 1 minute per racial HD of the genie-kin (minimum 1 minute). When this duration expires, the genie-kin and all creatures on the planar jaunt return to their original positions on their origin plane. An effect that suppresses or dispels planar jaunt sends the genie-kin back to the exact places from where they left. If the space where a creature on the planar jaunt is occupied upon its return, it appears in the nearest unoccupied space. Fire resistance 5. +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis. Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.

*Desert  Ranger Abilities *
Desert Lore: At 1st level the ranger gains a +2 circumstance bonus to Balance, Hide, Move Silently, Search, Spot, and Survival checks made within the desert. At 3rd level and every 5 levels thereafter, the desert ranger gains more knowledge about the desert and becomes more adept and surviving within it. At 3rd level, the ranger learns to hide even the smallest traces of his passage. Anyone attempting to track the ranger or his companions through the desert adds 5 to the DC.

At 8th level, the desert ranger gains increased overland movement within the desert. Trackless desert now counts at highway to him while he is alone. If leading a party, movement within trackless desert is at their normal overland speed x1

Ranger Option: A desert ranger can select one Ranger Option at 2nd level, another at 5th level, and every 3 levels thereafter. The options are stated below, and unless otherwise stated, the same option may be taken more than once. 

Favored Enemies: +4 vs. human +2 vs. Outsider, Native

2nd: Spellcasting : 3 1st level
5th: Quick Draw feat
8th: Spellcasting2

Bonus Feats

*Rogue Abilities*
Sneak Attack 2d6
Trap finding
Evasion
Trap Sense
Uncanny Dodge


* BondBlade Abilities *
Awaken the Blade I: During their time together, the weapon and the Bondblade have gone through a lot together. Now the weapon becomes intelligent, communicating by semiempathy (tingling and throbbing). (The weapon gains Int, Wis, and Cha, two at 2d6+7, one at 3d6). It shares the Bondblade's Sense Motive, Listen, and Intuit Direction skills and also her Alertness feat (For checks of these abilities, the Bondblade essentially gets to make them twice, once for her, and once for her sword.) Also the blade is now considered to be magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. (Note that the alignment of the blade will always be identical to the Bondblade. Also note that the weapon will only communicate and share its abilities with the Bondblade and no other.)

If the weapon is already magical or intelligent, abilities gained do not stack except for the following:

* If a weapon is already magical, it doesn't gain any magical pluses to this class until the given bonus is greater than what the weapon already had. Ex. if a Bondblade has a +2 shortsword, it would only gain part of the abilities from the It's a Kind of Magic I: becoming a defender at its +2 bonus.

* If the weapon is already intelligent, nothing changes, except for its alignment, if different from the Bondblade, begins to shift toward hers. (SP)

It's a Kind of Magic I: The weapon now becomes a +1 defender (as the class progresses, the defending abilities scales, thus becoming a +3 defender at 3rd level). (Also +5 hit points to the weapon, see Soul of Steel). (SP)

Always Yours: Because the weapon and the Bondblade hate to be separated, she learns to hold onto her weapon. She gains a +1 competence bonus per Bondblade level versus any attempts to be disarmed. (EX)

Weapon Specialization: A Bondblade now gains a +2 to damage with her chosen weapon as per the weapon specialization feat. If the Bondblade already has Weapon Specialization, she gains an additional +1 competence bonus to hit. (EX)

Brothers in Arms: A Bondblade can repair her chosen weapon with confidence, even restoring its magical abilities if they have been drained away. The DCs are normal if the weapon just sustained moderate damage (see Craft skill for DCs), and higher if more damage was sustained. The weapon can always be repaired, as long as the Bondblade has at least a shard of her chosen weapon. If the magical abilities have been drained away, the Bondblade may restore them (as they are extensions of her own spirit). A Craft check must be made at a DC five higher than normal, to prepare the weapon. Then two points of Con and Cha are temporarily drained to restore the weapon's magical abilities.

At 4th level the Bondblade can combine her chosen blade with another metal to help her combat creatures that can only be hurt with certain kinds of metals. For example at 4th level Kay could break down her longsword Kernith, and using some of the original shards reforge it combined with adamantine in order to bypass the damage reduction of some fiends.

At 8th level the Bondblade can add an additional metal to her weapon. For example, at 8th level Kay could break down and reforge Kernith again, this time adding cold iron to the mix. Now Kernith can bypass both adamantine and cold iron damage reduction.

If, for some reason the blade is destroyed past all ability to recover, like being thrown into a Sphere of Annihilation, the Bondblade immediately loses 200 XP per Bondblade level (Fort DC 20 for half), all class abilities, but still retains all class hit points, saves, and BAB. She essentially becomes a Bondblade without a chosen weapon. If, by some fluke (divine intervention or other) the chosen weapon is returned, all class abilities are returned, but the lost XP still remains lost. Some gods of the forge might be willing to grant the return of a Bondblade’s annihilated weapon for the appropriate sacrifices. (SU)

Awaken the Blade II: The weapon now awakes to empathy, communicating through emotions and urges to the fighter to encourage or discourage certain courses of action. (SP)

Soul of Steel: The weapon draws its own physical strength from being bonded to the Bondblade. Multiply the base hit points for the weapon by four (use Table 8-13, in the PHB). Also, for each It's a Kind of Magic ability gained, add five extra hit points to the total. (But even though the weapon has gained five extra hit points by this time, do not multiply them for this ability).

Because the Bondblade and the weapon begin to share characteristics, not only does the chosen weapon gain more ability to take punishment, like their wielder, but also the wielder becomes more like the weapon. A Bondblade gets an extra save against mind-affecting spells, reflecting her bond to an "inanimate object." EX

It's a Kind of Magic II: The weapon now gains a +3 bonus, and and now chooses one facet of its alignment to bypass damage reduction with. For example, Kay and her bonded sword Kernith are both Lawful Good. Kay can choose to have Kernith be able to bypass damage reduction as if it were a lawful blade. Once chosen this cannot change. If the Bondblade is True Neutral, they may pick one of anarchic, axiomatic, holy, or unholy, whichever they and their bonded blade decide would be best to harm their enemies with. (SP)

Awaken the Blade III: Now the weapon awakes to full blown speech. It speaks Common (or whatever the base tongue is for the character) plus one language per point of Intelligence bonus. There is also a 20% chance that the weapon will gain telepathy in addition to speech. If the character has psionic powers, the chance raises to 50%. By now the weapon has a name and a distinct personality. (SP)

My One and Only: Because the weapon and the fighter have been through so much together at this point, the weapon would be extremely insulted if the Bondblade choose to use any weapon but them in melee. If the Bondblade uses any weapon but their chosen, the weapon will sulk (essentially denying the Bondblade access to all class abilities until she apologizes or gives a very good excuse why she couldn't use her chosen weapon). Sulking typically lasts one day per fight where the weapon was denied use, unless the Bondblade makes amends.

By Your Side I: Because the Bondblade rarely uses ranged weapons, the bonded blade gains the ability to help out the Bondblade even at a distance. It gains the throwing quality with a range increment of 30 ft. as well as the returning quality. If the weapon and the Bondblade are separated so that the returning quality could not work (the Bondblade has had to move, or is grappled, etc), she can mentally call the weapon back to her hand as a move-equivalent action. The weapon flies in a straight line back to her hand (Max range 30 ft.). If there are any intervening items or beings, the weapon makes an attack at the Bondblade's highest BAB. If this enough to dispatch the obstacle, the weapon continues on, if not, it falls, and the Bondblade may try again next round. If the blade cannot fly into the Bondblade’s hand, it will set on the ground next to her. Useable 5/day. (SU)

*Spells:* 3/2
Alarm, Endure Element, Longstrider/ Barkskin, Cat's Grace

*Equipment:*
*Seif al Din* [+3 falchion, gold defender] [2,459]
Gloves of the Gen[str +2] [4,000]
_Sultan's Bulwark_ [Leather Armor +4] [16,160]
_Stone's Skin_ [Ring of Protection +3] [16,000]
[Torc of Stamina[/i] [Amulet of Health +2] [4,000]
_ Allah's Blessing_  Robe of Luck [Cloak of Resistance +2] [4,000]
[Allah's Soothing Breath[/i] [Wand of Cure Light Wounds] [750]
Masterwork Artisan's Tools [55]
Lightwarhorse  [500] [Sirrocco[/i]
Bit and Bridle & accessories [100]
Large Belt Pouch
Waterskins x4
2 weeks Dry Rations
100' Silk Rope



* Background*
Abdul-Hadi has had a long and varied carrer.  The most significant of which was serving in the Imperial army for well over a century.  But he has had many jobs, many considered low from society, from weaponsmith, to raiding for his lord.  The most significant event of his long life, was a battle with a Rakshasa, sorcerer it was during this battle that Seif al Din, made himself known.  Long since a loner in service to his lord, Seif al Din has become Abdul's closest companion.

*Appearance*
Standing 5' 6" tall and close too 140 lbs Abdul is well muscled and graceful, most resembling a gymnast.  He has shoulder length black hair and full beard, with the saphire eyes of an oasis.  With Seif al Din at his back he is a most imposing figure.  But he seems to have an ability to disappear if it is his wish.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Isidia, I didn't check skill points on the NPC, but you gave her the human bonus feat.  Instead of improved iniative, I assume she changed race during creation?
Also you might want to check over levels and HD.  Oh, since the characters will now have class HD for the levels they are LA, do you still want to give them the racial hps?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

They still get their LA hit points.  Think of it this way, as a 10th level gestalt character you have 20 levels to play with.  Three of those levels (in the case of the genie-kin) go for the LA.  And they get the LA hit points.

And she does have improved initiative, it's in her racial abilities.    I should probably put that in her feats section too though.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll add my name to the list of alternates if that's not a hassle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Ferrix, that's cool I'll add you.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 3, 2004)

Isida,

You said the game is 3.5, but the requirements for the seductress include Innuendo (which I think they dropped in 3.5) and Alchemy (wait, it's Craft (alchemy), just looked it up, nevermind).

Just wanted to verify 3.0 or 3.5.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, it's supposed to be 3.5, but that PrC was made for 3.0.  I'll switch them around.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Isida, did you get my email?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Isida, did you get my email?




RJ, I don't know if she did but she's going to be very hit and miss this weekend... Also I edited your post for using her first name...  Some people have issues with this so it's just better not to. 

As for my own character I'm thinking about the Unfettered, but to be honest, I have no idea what to "team" it up with...  At the gestalt level the Fighter/Rogues are a better build...  but also a power gamers build...  :\


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RJ, I don't know if she did but she's going to be very hit and miss this weekend... Also I edited your post for using her first name...  Some people have issues with this so it's just better not to.
> 
> As for my own character I'm thinking about the Unfettered, but to be honest, I have no idea what to "team" it up with...  At the gestalt level the Fighter/Rogues are a better build...  but also a power gamers build...  :\




Thanks Brother, I guess it depends on what you want out of the character.  If Fighter/Rouge has everything you wish for it to have, then it is better.  If however you want to add something to the mix, say spell casting the Unfettered might be better.  Simplistic I know, but true.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> If however you want to add something to the mix, say spell casting the Unfettered might be better.  Simplistic I know, but true.



I'm not really a big fan of spells...  They’re my greatest weakness to be honest so I’m not much interested in playing a spell caster…  I’ve done a favored soul, and a divine bard before but that’s about it. 

I would only be taking fighter class till I got the seductress PrC.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not really a big fan of spells...  They’re my greatest weakness to be honest so I’m not much interested in playing a spell caster…  I’ve done a favored soul, and a divine bard before but that’s about it.
> 
> I would only be taking fighter class till I got the seductress PrC.





So I take it your playing a female?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So I take it your playing a female?



Yes, playing a flame touched female, that's pretty much more than meets the eye... 

Or that's the plan I'm having an issue finding the classes I want.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay Isida wanted me to pass this on to everyone...  It's the rules for Fractional Base Bonuses, but basically it comes down to this. 

*Saves*
At first level you get a + 2 1/2 to your good saves, this is the only time you get the +2 from a PrC or another class. 

After that you get a 1/2 for a good save and a 1/3 for a poor save.

*BAB*
Poor BAB: +1/3
Med BAB: +3/4
Full BAB: +1

Also my charcter classes are: Unfettered /9 Rogue /5 Seductress /5


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay Isida wanted me to pass this on to everyone...  It's the rules for Fractional Base Bonuses, but basically it comes down to this.
> 
> *Saves*
> At first level you get a + 2 1/2 to your good saves, this is the only time you get the +2 from a PrC or another class.
> ...





Can you please explain this better.  I just used to better of the raw numbers at each level.  For example if a Fighter 4 had reflex +1 and Rogue 1 had +2, I used +2 as my reflex save at 4th level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Can you please explain this better.




Not really sure but they say a picture is worth a thousand words...  So lets find out:






Now at first level I chose unfettered and rogue, which gives me a good reflex save while the fortitude and the will saves are poor. (poor: 0 good: 2 1/2)

From 2 to 5 level there where no other changes. (poor: 1/3 good: 1/2)

At 6th level she takes the seductress PrC, normally this would good a +2 to Reflex and will save, but in this format there simply good saves. (poor: 1/3 good: 1/2)

Notice at 10th level she has a 3/4 BAB, she only has one class due to her LA, and the seductress has a medium BAB, like a cleric or a rouge.)

Also note the rounding:  Why the Will save is almost 4 after 10 levels it's still not there and it's rounded down.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really sure but they say a picture is worth a thousand words...  So lets find out:
> *snip*
> 
> Now at first level I chose unfettered and rogue, which gives me a good reflex save while the fortitude and the will saves are poor. (poor: 0 good: 2 1/2)
> ...



That Really looks complicated, and wouldn't the LA come at 1st level?  It actually works out to the same numbers.  The only change is I have a ref save of 4.5 rounded to 4, rather than a straight 4.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That Really looks complicated



It's not, it's basic simple fractions. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> And wouldn't the LA come at 1st level?




The LA is up to Isida, aka the DM as it's not covered at all in UA, it really doesn't matter to much on my PC and I'm willing to adjust to how she wants it, I had sort of hoped to do the reduced LA but where not using it.

If a character has a LA of higher than a +2 how would it have a class at all?  

I guess we could do single levels, aka no gestalt levels, until the LA adjustment is meet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess we could do single levels, aka no gestalt levels, until the LA adjustment is meet.



That's what I did.  But like you said, I guess it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That's what I did.  But like you said, I guess it doesn't make a difference.



My character is different than yours...  There are combos where it does make a difference, and it should be standardized.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My character is different than yours...  There are combos where it does make a difference, and it should be standardized.




Actually, thinking about it, the LA should come first, otherwise you qualify for prestiege classes to soon.  Working it out it's the opposite, I had switch out either Bondblade or Desert Ranger for Rogue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It should be standardized.



Another idea would be to adjust LA to even numbers...  Of course I wouldn't add to them so +1 would become +0, and +3 would become a +2.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Actually, thinking about it, the LA should come first, otherwise you qualify for prestiege classes to soon.



Your going to have to explain that one...   

It didn't effect my characters ability to get into her PrC.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your going to have to explain that one...
> 
> It didn't effect my characters ability to get into her PrC.




It affect when the prereqs come up.  For example in my case if the LA is at the high end, I have to take another class besides Desert Ranger of Boundblade at 5th.  Actually its in additon to Desert Ranger.  As you say its better with a picture, but mine won't be as nice as yours.


As is:  GK= Genie-Kin  RO = Rogue DR = Desert Ranger BB = Boundblade
Level    Class/Class  
1           GK/DR
2            GK/DR
3            GK/DR
4             RO/DR
5             RO/DR
6              DR/BB
7               DR/BB
8                DR/BB
9                RO/BB
10               RO/BB

New

1               RO/DR
2                RO/DR
3                RO/DR
4                RO/DR
5                RO/DR   
6                BB/DR
7                BB/DR
8                GK/BB
9                GK/BB
10               GK/BB  

At this point he doesn't qualify for Boundblade with its prereq B.A.B +5, the only classes I'm using are Desert Ranger, Rogue, and Boundblade.  So this means another level of Rogue in place of either boundblade of Desert Ranger, in later levels.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> It affect when the prereqs come up.




Your example makes no sense John...  I'm not fallowing how the BAB of +5 is different between a desert ranger with rogue classes or a desert ranger with LA placement holders.

You still need the feats, and your BAB doesn't adjust too +5 until after that level is taken so your still looking at 6th level before you can take it...  Gestalt characters do not gain access to anything faster than normal PCs.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 4, 2004)

I vote for no fractional saves/BAB, because I don't undertand the variant and I was never taught fractions in school.   
Lady Shatterstone, I hear that you feel the same way. 

Either that or I post my character classes and someone tell me what my BAB and saves are.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I vote for no fractional saves/BAB.




:shrugs:



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Either that or I post my character classes and someone tell me what my BAB and saves are.



it takes me about 1 minute to figure it out, I would be willing to do it for all.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

Up to you. Either that or convert the rules in the document you attached to decimals so I understand them....

*sometimes I feel like such an idiot*


Anyway, that said, if we are going to use this variant, I can probably figure them out, I'm just lazy....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Let's take a vote.  Everyone who wants to do the fractional BAB and Saves and stuff say Yay.  If you just want to keep it normal, say Nay.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida, would it be possible to have an intellegent weapon? (other than taking the Bondblade class)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

I hate to vote no just because I am too lazy to try and figure out the variant rule... hmmm....

Edit: Okay, I have a table to use, so no messy math for me. I'll vote yes, then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Let's take a vote.  Everyone who wants to do the fractional BAB and Saves and stuff say Yay.  If you just want to keep it normal, say Nay.



I guess I'll say "nay" just to make the vote quick... 

I'm much more interested in seeing level adjustments balanced so there only even numbered, I would like to see them take the whole gestalt level and not just half of it... For simplicity shake and all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

GFA, what kind of intelligent weapon are we talking about here?  I want to see what you're getting at.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your example makes no sense John...  I'm not fallowing how the BAB of +5 is different between a desert ranger with rogue classes or a desert ranger with LA placement holders.
> 
> You still need the feats, and your BAB doesn't adjust too +5 until after that level is taken so your still looking at 6th level before you can take it...  Gestalt characters do not gain access to anything faster than normal PCs.




You need to compare the two tables to understand what I'm talking about.  With both Boundblade and LA at the high end, it means I have to take something else at the low end.  BTW your right about the feats and b.a.b., but the other way I was able to meet them, without taking more levels of rouge.  Maybe if I extend the second table where you can fully compare them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> You need to compare the two tables to understand what I'm talking about.  With both Boundblade and LA at the high end, it means I have to take something else at the low end.



Still not seeing it you swapped a ranger level for a rogue level but neither of them have requirements so it was your choice and no one elses...  I see what you mean about being foreced to take your rogue levels at a lower level though.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Still not seeing it you swapped a ranger level for a rogue level but neither of them have requirements so it was your choice and no one elses...  I see what you mean about being foreced to take your rogue levels at a lower level though.




Compare the two tables, closely I took ranger in that level as well.  You can't take ranger/ranger.  I also couldn't take Boundblade because of the prereqs.  So that meant it had to be a level of rogue or a completely new class.  
The  difference comes in with the Boundblade and LA being in the high end.  In the first instance I was able to take ranger/Bounblade in levels 8-10.  You cannot take ranger/Boundblade at levels 1-3, when things are reversed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Compare the two tables, closely I took ranger in that level as well.  *snip*




Fine fine, I see your point...  I would rather have the better saves and such but it's just me... :shurgs:


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine fine, I see your point...  I would rather have the better saves and such but it's just me... :shurgs:




It comes down to a reflex save of +2, more skill points, to used in skills that make our characters more alike and 1d6 sneak attack.
Vs  +1 caster level, +1 natural armor, +10 movement in the desert.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> It comes down to a reflex save of +2, more skill points, to used in skills that make our characters more alike and 1d6 sneak attack.
> Vs  +1 caster level, +1 natural armor, +10 movement in the desert.




Okay, first I don't think you could make your character like mine skill wise if you tried...  Second, I'm not sure if you realize it but your comments seem to suggest your more worried about what's best for your own character and no one else’s... 

Personally I think it should be at the end, it's not really defined in normal D&D as a LA is a placeholder to even the game and nothing more, and nothing less, but you can’t have a LA without having a HD so your class, or racial, level has to come first.  (IMO)

All that said it doesn't really effect my character too much, my wife's is effected a little bit more but it's manageable...  As I said before I just want to see something offical.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok, I've spent about an hour IMing back and forth with Brother Shatterstone about the fractional saves, and I think we can make them work.  You can send your character level spread to Bro, or I can send the template to you so you can work on your own character.  Or you can send your character to me and I'll do it (as I think I have it figured out now).    Overall I think this will result in less confusion as to how to do saves and whatnot.  Just sent me (or Bro) your charaters so they're mostly like this.

----Class A----------Class B
1.  Genie-Kin--------Rogue
2.  Genie-Kin--------Rogue
3.  Genie-Kin--------Rogue
4.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
5.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
6.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
7.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
8.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
9.  Sorcerer---------Rogue
10. Sorcerer---------Rogue

Etc. and so forth.  And remind us of the save and BAB progression for the PrCs and stuff.  

Also, I'm making a final ruling that LA goes at beginning, not the end.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I've spent about an hour IMing back and forth with Brother Shatterstone about the fractional saves, and I think we can make them work.
> 
> Also, I'm making a final ruling that LA goes at beginning, not the end.





Ok, then my character stays the same.  As I said before the fractional saves didn't make a difference.  Now that will change as things go forward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> As I said before the fractional saves didn't make a difference.




Don't worry I'll look at your character anyhow...   

So as is progression official?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Go ahead and put your character in the Rogue's Gallery as soon as you have something.  And tell me any suggestions for your DM item...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't worry I'll look at your character anyhow...
> 
> So as is progression official?




Ok, just to check my math. 
 

1  Genie-Kin/Desert Ranger
2  Genie-Kin/Desert Ranger
3  Genie-Kin/Desert Ranger
4  Rogue/Desert Ranger
5  Rogue/Desert Ranger
6  Boundblade/Desert Ranger
7 Boundblade/Desert Ranger
8 Boundblade/Desert Ranger
9 Rogue/Boundblade
10 Rogue/Boundblade

Genie-Kin get d8 hp
Desert Ranger gets d10 hp, full b.a.b., good fort poor ref and will, and 4 skill
Rogue get d6 hp, 3/4 b.a.b good ref poor fort and will and 8 skill
Boundblade get d10 hp full b.a.b. good fort and poor ref and will and 2 skill.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Ok, just to check my math.




Skill points don't change your saves are as fallows:

Fort: 7
Ref: 4
Will: 3

Your BAB shouldn't have changed either:
BAB: 10


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Skill points don't change your saves are as fallows:
> 
> Fort: 7
> Ref: 4
> ...



That's what I have.   7, 4.5 rounded to 4, and 3.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> That's what I have.   7, 4.5 rounded to 4, and 3.



and you said it was confusing...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida, I’m curious of something…  Why ole why did you have to give my wife so many Classes?  

:sigh:  I just figured out why she needed divine spells…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

I asked her what she wanted, and then I figured out a way to make it happen.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I asked her what she wanted, and then I figured out a way to make it happen.



I think you picked spellcasting classes as a way to get even with me for all the emails, all the questions I've every asked, and anything else you got agaist me...    

Anyhow your plan failed...  I have questions:

Does the familiars merge into one super furball or does she have two?  She's got an animal companion also... (Do you want to handle these?  )

What did the alchemy skill merge into?  (I would look around in the books, but your going to need to make a judgment call on the requirements for the Mystic Wanderer now as it needs Alchemy 3 to qualify.  So what it be lady?  )

What are good favored enemies for this world?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey everybody,

Even if I'm on the alternates list, I'm still working onmy character, so I can easily jump in, if need be.   

So, I have a quick question. Can we combine templates? For example, can we create half Mountain-born half Genie-kin characeter? Or a half-rakshasa, half Tainted Trickster character?

Also, what's the ECL for a Tainted Trickster (half doppleganger) character?

Finally, I found this on the net:
http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Templates.pdf
It's a summary of all the templates and it contains the half breeds and their abilities. I thought it might help.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you picked spellcasting classes as a way to get even with me for all the emails, all the questions I've every asked, and anything else you got agaist me...
> 
> Anyhow your plan failed...  I have questions:
> 
> ...




Craft (alchemy) ;-) easy substitution


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok, the Flamekissed, Dead Sea Walkers, Sandkissed, Mountain-Born, Gemchildren are like base races.  However, Genie-Kin, Tainted Tricksters, and Shasa are templates and can be combined.  If you want a Genie-Kin, Tainted Trickster, Flamekissed, go for it, though you have to absorb all of the LAs.  

The Tainted Tricker LA is +2.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does the familiars merge into one super furball or does she have two? She's got an animal companion also... (Do you want to handle these?  )
> 
> What did the alchemy skill merge into? (I would look around in the books, but your going to need to make a judgment call on the requirements for the Mystic Wanderer now as it needs Alchemy 3 to qualify. So what it be lady?  )
> 
> What are good favored enemies for this world?



  I don't object to combining the familiars at all.  So just count the Mystic Wanderer levels as sorcerer levels for the purpose of increasing the familiar's abilities.  As for the animal companion, she gets that too.  You're more likely to have a dog, camel, snake, jackal, or lizard in Keldev however.

Alchemy is Craft (alchemy) in 3.5, so use that.

Good favored enemies - giants, elementals, outsiders (genies), vermin, humanoids (human bandits, Nessarine raiders), aberations.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Craft (alchemy) ;-) easy substitution



Yeah, that one was...   (Thanks though!  )


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Good favored enemies - outsiders (genies).



The SRD list these as outsiders (native), are you changing that?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

They're outsiders yes?  I never changed the fact that they're native.  I was just mentioning that the typical outsider encountered is a genie.  So native outsiders would be a good favored enemy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida this is more for an FYI than anything else:

On the Unfettered: I unrolled sneaky into hide and move silently, and Knowledge: Nobility and Courtesy into Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty.

Also on the Seductress I turned Innuendo into Bluff, and Read Lips into spot like the 3.0 to 3.5 guide from WotC suggests.

Any issues with this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Nope, that's good.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida,

On the BoEM2's alternate bard, I'm not seeing a spell-list for them to draw their Notes, Chords, or Melodies from. Am I just being blind? Or does it go off of the Bard spell list? (And what level are which?)

EDIT: Nevermind, they are in a completely seperate chapter. Forget I asked.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok everybody, I just added some information about monsters and whatnot in Keldev to the first post, as well as some stuff about weapon materials.  I will be fiddling with DR somewhat, using the materials I have presented, so double-check with that before you buy your weapons.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida said:
			
		

> Gold and platinum weapons are heavier than normal and deal more damage than a typical weapon of that type. However you treat it as one category larger than normal unless you take a feat (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: gold khopesh). For example, instead of being a light melee weapon, it would become a one-handed melee weapon, a one-handed would become a two-handed, and a two-handed would remain two handed.




Okay, just to be sure:

Example: if I am using the ribbon-dagger (exotic weapon), and have it made out of gold, do I have to take two feats? Exotic Weapon Prof (ribbon-dagger) and Exotic Weapon Prof (gold ribbon-dagger)? Or just the latter?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

You could take just the latter.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Isida, the title of the thread still says "recruiting alternate" but... are you still really recruiting? The players list seems already very large.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Isida~

   If you have time i could use some help again.  If you dont mind.  I am on AIM.  Thanks

~L.S


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Isida, I know you don't want any more crazy ideas from me but I got to thinking about that exotic weapon master PrC I sent you last night and your own bondblade...

I know my expertise on the Arab lands in question is not that good, much like my knowledge of the Japan and such but I see a lot of the same issues here…  Wouldn’t craft: weaponsmithing be frowned upon as a commoner’s job?

And if so would you consider a variant skill in its place?  

Perform: weapons display, I’ve seen this feat defined somewhere but I think if you take a look at the other perform skills I don’t think we really need to overly define it.  

Anyhow this idea works better with the exotic weapons master as none of its ability depends upon you repairing it.  As for the Bondblade it doesn’t work quite so good but I know that GFA has really looked at the bondblade PrC a couple of times but that the craft skill doesn’t make sense IC so I thought I would toss this out so that maybe you could work your magic. (If she really wants the PrC after all.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

I like the PrC, but the Craft skills didn't make sense IC for me, which is why I asked for the DM item I did. 

The skill preqs for the class make sense - but not for my character concept. 
As for making sense in the setting - I don't know much about Arabian settings, just what I have read in novels and from having once or twice played in Arabian Adventures in 2nd edition D&D, so I couldn't venture a guess on how the weaponsmith skills were viewed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know my expertise on the Arab lands in question is not that good, much like my knowledge of the Japan and such but I see a lot of the same issues here…  Wouldn’t craft: weaponsmithing be frowned upon as a commoner’s job?




Why is this important?  Are any of us noble?  I got the impression that the 'genie-kin', by that I mean the all the genie-related races, had been driven underground, untill recently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I like the PrC, but the Craft skills didn't make sense IC for me, which is why I asked for the DM item I did.



Yes I realize that.   Out of curiosity, which would you rather have the DM item or the PrC? 



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The skill preqs for the class make sense - but not for my character concept.



I agree with both for the most part, but I also know that strange and magical things happen...  A wise woman once said that, "Its the class that needs to make sense to the character, the perquisites are just filler."

Isida, sorry if I butchered your words on that....

GFA, does the PrC make sense to your character?

As for making sense in the setting - I don't know much about Arabian settings, just what I have read in novels and from having once or twice played in Arabian Adventures in 2nd edition D&D, so I couldn't venture a guess on how the weaponsmith skills were viewed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Why is this important?




It's important because most of D&D is set up with a European influence, something this setting does not have…

It’s also important as some of us will not take a class, or a PrC, without looking to see it makes IC sense....

Finally it's important because some of us think it’s important…



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Are any of us noble?



Doubt it but does this really matter?  If you’re a genie-kin who’s proud of your blood would you do something that you had been raised to believe was below you?  Your character might, but that doesn't others would. 

If your worried about your character being changed there's a reason why words "and/or" where invented.  

I can see the requirements reading something like:

yada yada yada
Craft: Weaponsmithing 6 and/or Perform: Weapon Display 6

It's not that uncommon of a practice either...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Why is this important?  Are any of us noble?  I got the impression that the 'genie-kin', by that I mean the all the genie-related races, had been driven underground, untill recently.




If others know that you are genie-kin, then yes. Some of the PCs can/may be able to pass as 'normal' human, and hold positions as such. 

It really isn't important for the majority of the characters - but for mine (and possibly B.S.'s) the character just wouldn't have learned such a thing, because we may have considered it 'low-class'.   

So is it important to you or the other PCs? Probably not. Is it important to my PC? Probably.    Make more sense?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GFA, does the PrC make sense to your character?




For what I was wanting to do with the character, I would like to try it. However, the Craft checks to repair the blade, etc really make sense for the class. I just re-read the class, and decided that really, if you change those, the meaning of the class changes a bit, and it might have to be rewritten. Since I don't want to change those, I would have to change the character concept slightly, and I am happy with it as is.

So - I believe I am happy with what I have now.  Thank you for asking, although I would have gotten around to it if I could have reconciled the character and class.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> If others know that you are genie-kin, then yes. Some of the PCs can/may be able to pass as 'normal' human, and hold positions as such.
> 
> It really isn't important for the majority of the characters - but for mine (and possibly B.S.'s) the character just wouldn't have learned such a thing, because we may have considered it 'low-class'.
> 
> So is it important to you or the other PCs? Probably not. Is it important to my PC? Probably.    Make more sense?





So basically, your saying your characters consider it low class.  Because, I haven't read anywhere of a 'caste' system in Arabia.  Niether here or anywhere else.  But obviously, your characters are free to believe anything they like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So basically, your saying your characters consider it low class.




No....  Let's go back to my orginal question:



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know my expertise on the Arab lands in question is not that good, much like my knowledge of the Japan and such but I see a lot of the same issues here… Wouldn’t craft: weaponsmithing be frowned upon as a commoner’s job?




See...  We are trying to figure out what works in this setting...



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Because, I haven't read anywhere of a 'caste' system in Arabia.  Niether here or anywhere else.




Can you quote some sources?  

And why didn't you come out with this in the first place?



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But obviously, your characters are free to believe anything they like.



This is more about the society we are trying to mimic...  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> So - I believe I am happy with what I have now.  Thank you for asking, although I would have gotten around to it if I could have reconciled the character and class.




Well I'm glad your happy with what you got but I think you should still let Holly have a say on this.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So basically, your saying your characters consider it low class.



 *blink* Umm, pretty much, as both B.S. and myself have stated.   


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you’re a genie-kin who’s proud of your blood would you do something that you had been raised to believe was below you? Your character might, but that doesn't others would.





			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> ...but for mine (and possibly B.S.'s) the character just wouldn't have learned such a thing, because we may have considered it 'low-class'.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I haven't read anywhere of a 'caste' system in Arabia.  Niether here or anywhere else.



Other than the gender-roles, which is a sort of caste system, I believe there was/used to be a religious caste system in RL... but, much like B.S.'s disclaimer, I know very little about Arabian culture, especially as compared to, say, Japanese.  It wouldn't surprise me to be wrong. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But obviously, your characters are free to believe anything they like.



Yup, and so are yours!  That's what makes a roleplaying game so much fun.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, it looks like B.S., R.J. and I have slightly differing views on the 'low-class' thing, but I don't think it needs to turn into a big issue. 

Anyway....


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2004)

Sources?  The usual, I guess.  Arabian legends or myths, ala the the Arabian Nights, from book and movies.  The Arabian Adventures book for 2ed AD&D.  Now I have never studied the actual culture, but the main two societies, I was aware of with caste systems, are India and Japan.  Now other societies definately, like to differiate between high and low birth, even the 'ordinary Europeans'.   But when it comes to saying that job is beneath someone, I usually think of the above two examples.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

GFA, hey your mailbox is full...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Sources?  The usual, I guess.  Arabian legends or myths, ala the the Arabian Nights, from book and movies.  The Arabian Adventures book for 2ed AD&D.  Now I have never studied the actual culture.




Yeah ditto, both for my own sources and my own knowledge on the true culture.

Anyhow, this isn’t real world, Isida should till us how the society works.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GFA, hey your mailbox is full...




Oops! Yeah, I just noticed it and fixed it, please resend.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Oops! Yeah, I just noticed it and fixed it, please resend.



done!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, to help with this argument, I shall present the Keldev caste system!

*High* - Vizier (wizard), sorcerer, nobles.  Women can be found in these roles and treated the same as men.

*High skills:*  Diplomacy, Bluff, Intimidate, Knowledge (nobility and royalty, others), Gather Information, Profession (courtier), Speak Language.

*Priests* - Priests and temple guards (psions and psychic warriors).  They can be found traveling from city to city as well as in their temples of the Five Pillars.

*Priests Skills:*  Knowledge (religion, local, nobility and royalty, psionics, arcana), Diplomacy, Psicraft, Spellcraft, Concentration.

*Merchants* - Rich merchants have almost as much power as a noble, and even a poor merchant has an enviable position over most others in a city.  They can traffic almost any kind of goods, from gems to wine, animals to slaves

*Merchant skills (middle class):*  Profession (merchant, jeweler, slaver, etc.), Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Gather Information, Decipher Script.

*High Artisans* - These are those that make luxury goods such as silk clothing and royal robes, fine foods, carvings, painting, and frescos, or those who provide valuable services such as doctors, make-up and hair artists, vinters, glass-blowers, sages, bath attendants, massage experts, courtesans, and astronomers.

*High Artisan skills:*  Profession (sewing, cooking, beautician, vinter, astronomer, etc.), Craft (carving, painting, glass-blowing, etc.), Knowledge (cosmology), Heal, Appraise.

*Eunuchs and Ghulams (mercenaries)* - Eunuchs are mostly harem guards, and valued for their uncompromising values and uncorruptiblity.  Some societies of mercenary fighters will become eunuchs to command higher prices, due to the reputation of eunuchs.  Ghulams are mercenaries, trained and very dedicated.  They trade temporary loyalty for money, and those that betray their oaths to their employers are often killed by other ghulams.  Those in the city watch or in the army are considered in this caste.

*Eunuch and Ghulam skills:*  Listen, Spot, Search, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Knowledge (local, nobility and royalty), Ride, Climb, Jump.

*Entertainers* - These are often families that travel in troupes between the cities, offering things like juggling, storytelling, music, dancing, poetry, or fire eating.  Rarer ones include snake charmers, lion-tamers, or minor magicians.  They are considered on par with the low artisans.

*Entertainer skills:*  Bluff, Disguise, Perform (juggling, storytelling, music, dancing, poetry, fire-eating, snake-charming, etc.), Handle Animal, Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft, Sleight of Hand.

*Low artisans* - These are the folk that make things for lower classes of society, such as pottery, coarse clothing, beer, cheese, mud bricks, and those that provide services such as being an innkeeper, cobbler, beast trainer or handler, blacksmith/weaponsmith, leatherworker, executioner, jailer, whore, servant, or similar.

*Low artisan skills:*  Craft (pottery, bricks, blacksmith, weaponsmith, leatherworker), Profession (innkeeper, brewer, charcoal burner, tailor, servant, execution, jailer, whore, cobbler, etc.), Handle Animal.  

*Nessarine and religious hermits (dervishes, fakirs, and sufi)* - The Nessarine, not being civilized, are considered below the low artisans in the cities, though above the beggars.  However, in the deep desert, their rank can be reversed, as they are the kings of the sands.  

Devishes are mystics dedicated to religious fervor, whether that be one of the spirits or of the five pillars.  Most are outcasts from their families, and all of them own nothing more than their robes and their begging bowl.  They act as teachers and guides, though they have a flexible idea of morality, and some have turned to thievery to keep themselves alive in the cities.  

Sufi are those who are seeking religious perfection, a unity with diving being.  Many can do astonishing feats of mental and physical prowess through their dedication to their cause.  However, some can be dangerous fanatics.  Many Sufi have levels in the Contemplative class.  

Fakirs are travelers, adventurers, and guides who know the roads of the desert well from their many journeys.  They travel from city to city with no purpose other than to expand their minds and to learn.  Devoted scholars, the fakirs are resources of lost knowledge, ancient myth, and other ancient information as well as more modern knowledge.  Some are wandering magicians, trading their in exchange for food or shelter, and othersare scribes, lending their ability to read and write to the masses that have no such education.

*Nessarine skills:*  Survival, Knowledge (nature, cosmology, religion), Handle Animal, Balance, Climb, Heal, Hide, Jump, Ride, Spot, Listen.

*Religious hermit skills:*  Knowledge (religion, local, history, geography, arcana, nearly everything else), Profession (scribe), Speak Language, Decipher Script, Sense Motive, Diplomacy, Bluff.

*Beggars, assassins, thieves, and the unskilled* - Those who learn no trade are known as the unskilled and are relegated to the worst jobs in the city, street sweeping, shoveling dung, laborer, porter, grave-digger, and other such undesirable jobs.  Those even worse off than the unskilled are the beggars; those too young, too old, too sick or hurt, too addled with drink or drug to hold any kind of job.  They are seen on every street corner begging for crusts of bread and copper coins.

Assassins and thieves, along with smugglers and other criminals make up the lowest rung of society, even though they often live as if they were much higher.  One of these creatures can often be killed with little retribution from anyone, and perhaps even accolades.  The unlucky could get maimed as a result of being caught (having hands, noses, or ears cut off is common) and end up as a beggar.

*Unskilled and beggar skills*:  Profession (porter, beggar, cleaner, shoveler, grave-digger, etc).

*Thief skills:*  Sleight of Hand, Hide, Move Silently, Listen, Spot, Search, Profession (fence, jeweler, goldsmith, etc.), Appraise, Climb, Open Lock, Disable Device, Forgery, Decipher Script, Intimidate, Disguise, etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, to help with this argument, I shall present the Keldev caste system!



Yay!  

A comment first, I think you forgot to mention the sultans, and there families, or do they belong to the high class?  (I just assumed since there in charge they would be on a higher tier.)

I see no mention of the harem besides the low artisans, and the typical whore...  Do the girls in the harem rank at this level, or higher/lower?

I see that weaponsmithing is a low artisan skill; will this have any effect upon the PrCs I mentioned?  (Maybe having more than one-way into it?)

That's all I can think of for now but I give it some more thought... 

PS I deleted my first post in this thread so please fill free to expand to your second post.  (Your first post is now 15 pages; I know this as I printed it again from work this morning)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

The Bondblade is really for someone who is close physically to their blade, who's had their hands in their guts, so to speak.  So, sorry, I'm keeping those Craft ranks.

The Sultans and their family do indeed rank in the highest.  A harem girl rants in the high artistans as a courtesan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The Bondblade is really for someone who is close physically to their blade, who's had their hands in their guts, so to speak.  So, sorry, I'm keeping those Craft ranks.




Works for me, I was simply trying to get everyone their idea character, besides GFA is rather happy with what she has. 

It would be probably be an insanely long time, advancement wise that is, before I would consider it but how do you look upon the exotic weapon master?  And how do you feel about the perform feat I suggested for it.   ( I think it's in AEG’s mercenaries if you want to see it typed up.)



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The Sultans and their family do indeed rank in the highest.  A harem girl rants in the high artistans as a courtesan.




Pretty much what I figured after I showed you my skills but I wanted to know for sure. 

I have a few other matters to discuss; do you want to do this via aim or email?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The Bondblade is really for someone who is close physically to their blade, who's had their hands in their guts, so to speak.  So, sorry, I'm keeping those Craft ranks.
> 
> The Sultans and their family do indeed rank in the highest.  A harem girl rants in the high artistans as a courtesan.




I assume this makes my character a Ghulam.  Boundblade issue aside, he was a scout in the army.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I assume this makes my character a Ghulam.  Boundblade issue aside, he was a scout in the army.




Hey don't be so quick to rule out a mercenary eunuch.  

Think of all the extra money you can command!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey don't be so quick to rule out a mercenary eunuch.
> 
> Think of all the extra money you can command!




Well, issues with the background aside, Isida limited the eunuchs to guarding the harems.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, issues with the background aside, Isida limited the eunuchs to guarding the harems.



not quite.... 


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Some societies of mercenary fighters will become eunuchs to command higher prices, due to the reputation of eunuchs.




I meant it simply as a joke.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> not quite....
> 
> 
> I meant it simply as a joke.




I thought so, but just so you know.  I wouldn't just dismiss out of hand.  But "Heirs to the Burning Throne"  It seems that any that were called, would be expected to continue the line.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But "Heirs to the Burning Throne"  It seems that any that were called, would be expected to continue the line.



True for the most part or it could simply mean we are the continuation of the line and not expected to have children…  Isida made no statement that it couldn’t be done to a PC. 

Also some of the PC races are sterile.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True for the most part or it could simply mean we are the continuation of the line and not expected to have children…  Isida made no statement that it couldn’t be done to a PC.




Oh, I have no doubt it could be a pc.  Just these social expectations, you brought up.  I am sure that the powers that be are more concerned with continuing thier bloodlines than, what jobs they have.  Not that the second is completely unimportant, but certainly further down the list.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I am sure that the powers that be are more concerned with continuing thier bloodlines than, what jobs they have.




I doubt this, there more worried about claiming there throne(s) and everything else is elementary.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I doubt this, there more worried about claiming there throne(s) and everything else is elementary.




Your right about that.  But they want to keep them, once they have them.  If they cannot claim they can help the country into the futue.  That is not likely to happen.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

*Bangs head on desk.*

Guys, just chill.  Play what characters you wish, let me worry about the plots of the genies, ok?  No reason to speculate about things that are going to be purely the realm of the DM anyway.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Bangs head on desk.*
> 
> Guys, just chill.  Play what characters you wish, let me worry about the plots of the genies, ok?  No reason to speculate about things that are going to be purely the realm of the DM anyway.




Alright, we wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Questions about Ala'Kamal's Harem:

For simplicity shake I’m asking all of the fallowing questions based upon Ala’Kamal’s harem but the answers can be in general.

1] Is his harem the largest in the land?  (The flavor suggested it but didn’t confirm this.)

2] Is it only a female harem or are there males also?

3] How many girls, or people, are inside the harem?  (If both how many of each.)

4] What happens to a escaped harem girl if they catch her?

5] When one is missing do they actively hunt one down or do they simply only worry about them when one is caught doing something else?

6] Are those in the harems allowed to leave the palace and go into town or do they simply never leave their palace home?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Questions about Ala'Kamal's Harem:
> 
> For simplicity shake I’m asking all of the fallowing questions based upon Ala’Kamal’s harem but the answers can be in general.
> 
> 1] Is his harem the largest in the land?  (The flavor suggested it but didn’t confirm this.)



  It is indeed the largest.



> 2] Is it only a female harem or are there males also?



  There typically is a separate harem for males in the harem complex, both for noble ladies that wish entertainment, and for sultans either with different preferences or exotic tastes.



> 3] How many girls, or people, are inside the harem?  (If both how many of each.)



  In Kamal's harem there are approximately three hundred women and fifty men.  A more typical harem size is about 150 women and 10-25 men.



> 4] What happens to a escaped harem girl if they catch her?



  If she's favored by the sultan, she may only be starved for a period of time until she promised not to run away again.  She'll probably be locked in a separate room for a month, and wear mostly decorative golden ankle chains for a year as well to remind her what will happen to her if she displeases him.  Those that are caught that the sultan doesn't care for, or who displease the sultan, are clad in heavy bronze ankle chains, and cast naked out upon the streets.  Most don't live much more than a few months.



> 5] When one is missing do they actively hunt one down or do they simply only worry about them when one is caught doing something else?



  A harem girl is the sultan's possession, and they are hunted down just as if someone stole one of the sultan's jewels, which is to say with zeal.  



> 6] Are those in the harems allowed to leave the palace and go into town or do they simply never leave their palace home?



  They never leave the palace, because their beauty is legendary, and it might incite the common folk to attempt to free them.  They are for the sultan's eyes only.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida would you forgive me if I told you I made a copy of your caste system in stuck it in your second post? :worried look:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

John, hey I saw your RG post and I thought you would like to know of your typo in your background:



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But he has had many jobs, many considered low from society, from weaponsmith, to raiding for his lord.



The "from" that’s before society read better if you change it to by.    Right now it sounds like society was one of the jobs you where describing.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But he has had many jobs, many considered low *by* society, from weaponsmith, to raiding for his lord.




Does that sound better?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> John, hey I saw your RG post and I thought you would like to know of your typo in your background:
> 
> 
> The "from" that’s before society read better if you change it to by.    Right now it sounds like society was one of the jobs you where describing.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Thanks



your welcome.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Isida, what would be the cost and weight of a large waterskin?  I assume wood would be at a premium and hence no kegs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2004)

Just keep doubling the cost to get more volume.  But also remember that water is pretty heavy, 8 lbs per gallon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just keep doubling the cost to get more volume.  But also remember that water is pretty heavy, 8 lbs per gallon.




Oh, I realize that, but its a neccesity in the desert.  Especially for a horse.
A light warhorse can carry up to 460 lbs at medium encumbrance.  20 gallons, enough for Abdul and Sirrocco, for 5 days.  Would weigh 160 lbs, Abdul himself weighs 140 lbs, for 300 lbs.  Leaving 160 lbs for the rest of his gear.

Unless everyone wants to travel at 1/2 speed.  In that case Abdul can keep 11 'persons' supplied with food and water, with a take 10, on survival.  In this case a horse counts as 3 'persons', while a small creature such as a Nessarine would count as '1/2 person', as per the create food and water spell.

But no guarantees, on what he considers edible, folks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Oh, I realize that, but its a neccesity in the desert.  Especially for a horse.




I'm not trying to burst any bubbles here but there is a reason why horses are not predominant in desert environments.  Maybe you should go with a camel?



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Unless everyone wants to travel at 1/2 speed. In that case Abdul can keep 11 'persons' supplied with food and water, with a take 10, on survival.  In this case a horse counts as 3 'persons', while a small creature such as a Nessarine would count as '1/2 person', as per the create food and water spell.




I have no issues with the rate of travel, though this could change IC, but Samira, my character doesn't own a mount or well much of any mundane equipment that your character will consider worth owning, we talking about silk dresses, jewelry, and other objects that would be nearly useless in the desert…

I do have good news considering her flamekissed nature she doesn’t need as much water as the rest of the species so at least she’s not a total pain in the neck.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> But no guarantees, on what he considers edible, folks.



 Ohhhh, I imagine Samira isn't going to consider it editable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Isida, question for ya, it doesn't suggest any age changes in age in the half-nymph template, then again it never suggests that feys age and/or die of old age, do you want to tinker with the ageing of Samira?  (Who’s already using the half-elf table.)  I’m sort of happy where it is now, but I don’t want to do something that would affect your world in a way you don’t want too.  

Also, ah any word on the email I sent? :\


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to burst any bubbles here but there is a reason why horses are not predominant in desert environments.  Maybe you should go with a camel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have you figured out how she escaped the harem, yet?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to burst any bubbles here but there is a reason why horses are not predominant in desert environments.  Maybe you should go with a camel?





The problems with a camel, are raiders usually use horses and I can't find out how much water a camel needs.  All it says is they're noted for going long distances without it.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Camels are known for thier ability to travel long distances without food or water.



  Big help that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> The problems with a camel, are raiders usually use horses and I can't find out how much water a camel needs.  All it says is they're noted for going long distances without it.



  Hmm... I don't recall saying that raiders usually used horses.  I said they often steal them, but because they need more water and better food than camels, they don't always keep them.  Now, the Nessarine usually have ponies, and they do breed some horses, but they also have access to oases that have belonged to the tribes for generation.

As for camels, I say they can go four times as long as a horse without food or water.  Whee!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... I don't recall saying that raiders usually used horses.  I said they often steal them, but because they need more water and better food than camels, they don't always keep them.  Now, the Nessarine usually have ponies, and they do breed some horses, but they also have access to oases that have belonged to the tribes for generation.
> 
> As for camels, I say they can go four times as long as a horse without food or water.  Whee!





So that works out to 3 'persons' every four days?  Or 7 'persons' per 4 with rider.  Ok, I'll stick with my 4 waterskins.  That would be 3 at 50 miles, and one at 25.  That's not not bad, considering as a Desert Ranger he can keep that pace across the open desert.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Have you figured out how she escaped the harem, yet?



She hasn't...   (I'm sure Isida can manage a way to allow her to escape.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, I imagine Samira isn't going to consider it editable.



Luckily she has her ring.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Luckily she has her ring.




That's old, I haven't updated the online working in progress copy as I asked Isida if she had an issue with it and she did, it's suppose to be a desert after all. 

Though if I don't get a response from her soon I might just keep it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Isida,

FYI, I have my character and it's ready to go.
I'm an alternate, but if some of the original members aren't interested anymore, I can jump in.

I check this thread daily, and I'm very interested.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

I got tired of searching several posts on my printout to read the seductress PrC (link in first post) so I cut-and-pasted tp compile it into a Word document.

I thought I would upload it here for anyone else who is taking the class. (Contains Isida's requirements instead of the originals.)

(Disclaimer: this is the property of Kkat from the Wizard's messageboards! Only use for your own purposes!)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I got tired of searching several posts on my printout to read the seductress PrC (link in first post) so I cut-and-pasted tp compile it into a Word document.
> 
> I thought I would upload it here for anyone else who is taking the class. (Contains Isida's requirements instead of the originals.)
> 
> (Disclaimer: this is the property of Kkat from the Wizard's messageboards! Only use for your own purposes!)




I can see now, poor Abdul, won't have a moments peace.  At least two of those monsters running around?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I can see now, poor Abdul, won't have a moments peace.  At least two of those monsters running around?




Oh I have nothing but sympathy for Abdul...    I think the scene is spaceballs where Lonestar is unknowingly dragging the industrial strength hairdryer though the desert is going to be quite fitting...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I can see now, poor Abdul, won't have a moments peace.  At least two of those monsters running around?




Don't worry, if anyone else in the group has a decent CHA (regardless of gender) my character will get distracted and leave Abdul to Samira (B.S.'s character).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Finally, I found this on the net:
> http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Templates.pdf
> It's a summary of all the templates and it contains the half breeds and their abilities. I thought it might help.




Steve, you have no idea how much of a life-saver this was to me today.  Just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Don't worry, if anyone else in the group has a decent CHA (regardless of gender) my character will get distracted and leave Abdul to Samira (B.S.'s character).



I think it’s a more of a pain in the butt type of thing...  Be careful, you know what they say about a woman scorned...  

Also how can anyone be more distracting then my character?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Isida~

     With the Gem Magic items do they need to be loose or can they be set to help keep them safe and seperate from the unattuned gems?

~ L.S.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2004)

I believe the creator of the attuned gem knows which gems he has tuned and which he has not.  So you're covered.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I believe the creator of the attuned gem knows which gems he has tuned and which he has not.  So you're covered.





    Ok.  thanks


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Nevermind, I am blind... disregard this post, please.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Isida, what about the below...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Isida, question for ya, it doesn't suggest any age changes in age in the half-nymph template, then again it never suggests that feys age and/or die of old age, do you want to tinker with the ageing of Samira?  (Who’s already using the half-elf table.)  I’m sort of happy where it is now, but I don’t want to do something that would affect your world in a way you don’t want too.




Was the background idea in the email okay?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 10, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Steve, you have no idea how much of a life-saver this was to me today.  Just wanted to say thanks.




Not problem Goddess FallenAngel, it was my pleasure!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2004)

Isida,
Just about finished building my character, just have to buy gear and finish fleshing out the background.

Have fun at the wedding!

-DN


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Just about finished building my character, just have to buy gear and finish fleshing out the background.



Thanks for the update. 



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Have fun at the wedding!




Indeed, remember I want to see pictures.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

*Yea!*

Isida~

    My Character is posted.  I will have Background info hopefully within the next few days.  I also still need to Name my equipment such as my scimitar and amulet, etc.  Thanks again for ALL the help.    You, too B.S.    

~L.S.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2004)

Does Nafessa plan on riding?  I only ask, because there is the possiblity that she would be slowed by doing so.  Here move is 40 and if Dahad is encumbered, it will be less than 40.  Also you need a container for Dahad's Water.  By himself he needs 3 gallons a day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Does Nafessa plan on riding?  I only ask, because there is the possiblity that she would be slowed by doing so.  Here move is 40 and if Dahad is encumbered, it will be less than 40.



I doubt my wife was to worried about overland movement when she made the character...  Having the mount gives her the option of riding or carrying a large value of equipment or other objects for trade.  



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Also you need a container for Dahad's Water.  By himself he needs 3 gallons a day.



Also I doubt she's to worried about making water, as her spells are set up she can make 40 gallons a day, and she still has a survival skill to consider.  As for a container or two it's probably not to bad of an idea... 

It's a lot better than my character....    She doesn't even have a single piece of mundane equipment, like a waterskin, I've never been able to think of a reason why she should need one...   

Question to all in general, does a character with an AC of 28 really need combat expertise?  She's not using any of the feats in the tree...  Well except for Whirling Defense, which is basically an improved Combat Expertise that gives you a +2 bonus to your AC for each +1 BAB you give up. (Light armor only, must be wearing robes, got to have your DEX bonus to ac)

So yay or nay?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I doubt my wife was to worried about overland movement when she made the character...  Having the mount gives her the option of riding or carrying a large value of equipment or other objects for trade.
> 
> Well It's already to the point I may consider giving up the camel.  Max speed for the group is now 40, much less if it went lower.  Now I'm not saying to give up the animals,  just pointing out our character already have a move of 40.
> 
> ...



 
Well It's already to the point I may consider giving up the camel.  Max speed for the group is now 40, much less if it went lower.  Now I'm not saying to give up the animals,  just pointing out our character already have a move of 40.

I caught the spells, just pointing out without the containers, that rain will just be soaked up by the desert.


Well considering that fountain in her bedroom, I understand. 

Does she need it?  No, but the question is does it fit her character?  I know she is a dancer, is she also a dervish?  

Oh, let me state again for the record, I'm not trying to change your characters, its up to you what your character considers important.  As for your wife's character, these are things that defiantely would have come up, with her main residence being the 'desert'.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Now I'm not saying to give up the animals,  just pointing out our character already have a move of 40.




Mine can't, I thought about getting my usual good ole boots but it really doesn't make much sense. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I caught the spells, just pointing out without the containers, that rain will just be soaked up by the desert.




Very true, but if you dug a whole in the sand, and had the spell concentrate upon filling it up, I doubt the desert could consume it quickly enough for it not to form a small pool...   (I'll suggest she picks something up though.)

Of course who would want to drink such a thing...  That would be so barbaric and my character would be quick to say so. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well considering that fountain in her bedroom, I understand.




I figured I would give far warning...    She's going to be quite needy...    (lucky all of you.)



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Does she need it?  No, but the question is does it fit her character?  I know she is a dancer, is she also a dervish?



As in the PrC?  No not at all she's a very sultry seductress and not really combative inclined but her dancing leads to these types of feats.  (That and +2 feats quickly lose there appeal as characters level.) 

Arab dancers are know for dancing with swords, at least in ancient times, but are probably better know for belly dancing...  

Hence the feats; cloth dancing, Combat Expert, Whirling Defense, Dodge

As for dancing with swords you have; Weapon Finesse, Two Weapon Fighting, and Quick Draw

If I got rid of combat expert, it also frees up Whirling Defense...  So I would need to find two feats in replacement and I'm not to found of non-combative feats.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Oh, let me state again for the record, I'm not trying to change your characters, its up to you what your character considers important.




I asked for opinions and you gave me yours.   I appreciate that.   I can always make her dance focus more upon her featherblades and feel like I'm doing anything wrong with the character...  

One does not need to stab a canvas sack upon a wood body to learn how to fight, all it takes is practice, practice, and more practice.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> As for your wife's character, these are things that defiantely would have come up, with her main residence being the 'desert'.



and it was good catch, I appreciate it and I'm sure my wife does too.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mine can't, I thought about getting my usual good ole boots but it really doesn't make much sense.



Sorry, I was speaking of the two Desert Rangers.  The ones with 40 move and animals.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 11, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was speaking of the two Desert Rangers.  The ones with 40 move and animals.



Ahh, gotcha.  I'm not sure how Samira would react but she might be willing to let you carry her though the desert... 

Isida, welcome back.   My history is up to 3 pages long now in word...   (let me know if you want to see it, but it's still work in progress.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Isida, a few questions that only you can answer...

How far is it from Samak to Binum?   And it what direction is Binum to Samak?

(The closer the better.  )

Oh, and my background is over 2100 words now...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 12, 2004)

Isida, one last question...  I plan on finishing my skills tonight, but I was wondering how you wanted to do Knowledge: local.  Do I need to break it up into each city or make it simply for the realm?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 12, 2004)

Speaking of Isida answering questions... how long has Sultan Ala'Kamal been Sultan of Binum? And how old is he?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Okay, I got my skills done...  (Synergy Bonus and the bonus from feats)

Her Diplomacy is pretty sick... +23 with only 5 ranks... 


Diplomacy + 23 [5 Ranks, Cha + 8, +2 Synergy from Bluff, +2 Synergy from Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty, +2 Synergy from Sense Motive, +2 Trustworthy, +2 Alluring]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2004)

She simply is diplomacy.  It looks like she's the type of person you just can't take offense from.  She could curse you out, and you'd just walk away smiling.
Or in other words she's the monster I already painted her as.      Go jump of a cliff!"  "Yes, dear."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> She simply is diplomacy.  It looks like she's the type of person you just can't take offense from.  She could curse you out, and you'd just walk away smiling.



Probably...   Your character might find out too. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Or in other words she's the monster I already painted her as.      Go jump of a cliff!"  "Yes, dear."



 I'll try not to do that to anyone in the group.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Probably...   Your character might find out too.





Yeah, they're in trouble, if opposites attact.  I don't think they could much different.  Even if the do have some of the same skills.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

Knowledge (local) is separate for each city.  Because they're kinda far apart and all.  Those with access to long-range communications, such as magic or scrying may be able to combine their local knowledge.

Ala'Kamal has been the sultan of Binum for thirty years, and he is fifty-two years old.

Ok guys, how about we shoot for a Friday start?  Can everyone have their characters in by then?  rangerjohn, could you expand your background, personality and whatnot?  Everyone else... I need your characters please!  With backgrounds!  And stuff!  

Keia, last e-mail you sent me, your character class combinations look good, go for it!

E-mail me or IM me (AIM name, Catcall606) with questions.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone else... I need your characters please!  With backgrounds!  And stuff!



Does that include those of us on the alternate list?  I'm going to be a bit busy today and tomorrow, but I should be able to get my character done by Friday morning.

In terms of concept, I'm thinking a Shasa dervish, but the idea needs a bit more fleshing out


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

If the alternates wish, then they may indeed get their characters ready.  Because if the current players don't have characters ready by Friday, then I'll go with the alternates.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If the alternates wish, then they may indeed get their characters ready.  Because if the current players don't have characters ready by Friday, then I'll go with the alternates.




Ack!! I'm working, I'm working !!! 

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Cracks whip*  That's right Keia, just keep on writing...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If the alternates wish, then they may indeed get their characters ready.  Because if the current players don't have characters ready by Friday, then I'll go with the alternates.




Awesome, I'll post mine right now.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

SG, I was just doing a quick skim of you character, and I noticed that you have a psicrystal without the Psicrystal Affinity feat.  In the Expanded Psionics Handbook psions no longer automatically get a psicrystal.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida,

Do you have the changes for Psions ready?  I am writing my character (not as we speak - but almost) and wanted to make certain I had everything proper.

Keia
_Still grinding away._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

I decided I'm not going to use the Mindscapes combat because I lost that file and I really don't want to re-type it.  So just use the Expanded Psionics Handbook standard psion with 3.0 talents.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I decided I'm not going to use the Mindscapes combat because I lost that file and I really don't want to re-type it.




I have the book and I can scan sections of it when I get home if you really want to go that way Isida.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I decided I'm not going to use the Mindscapes combat because I lost that file and I really don't want to re-type it.  So just use the Expanded Psionics Handbook standard psion with 3.0 talents.




Isida,

I have the Mindscapes book.  If there were no other changes other than that, I can go that route.  I just didn't know if you changed anything else.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

Meh, don't worry about it.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh, don't worry about it.




*bowing low* as you wish.    (Trying to get into character!!)

Keia
_still bowing low and writing_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> (Trying to get into character!!)




What's your character going to be?


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's your character going to be?




A semi-retired Windwalker.  A human Psion 7/ Rogue 4 /Fighter 4 / Elocutor 5.  Here is the progression if you would be so kind as to give me my saves.  I think I have my BAB figured correctly at 8.5.

Psion/Rogue
Psion/Rogue
Psion/Rogue
Psion/Rogue
Psion/Fighter
Fighter/Elocator
Psion/Elocator
Fighter/Elocator
Fighter/Elocator
Psion/Elocator


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> SG, I was just doing a quick skim of you character, and I noticed that you have a psicrystal without the Psicrystal Affinity feat.  In the Expanded Psionics Handbook psions no longer automatically get a psicrystal.




Thanks Isida, I'll remove it.
I've been using the info at opengamingfoundation.org , so please let me know if there anything else that doesn't fit.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks Isida, I'll remove it.
> I've been using the info at opengamingfoundation.org , so please let me know if there anything else that doesn't fit.
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> ...



Isida, which version are you using?  Yes, 3.5 version doesn't get psi-crystal affinity automatically, but it does get a bonus feat the 3.0 version didn't.  So, while it obviously doesn't affect my character, the question just which rules are you using?  So everyone can be on the same page.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Thanks Isida, I'll remove it.
> I've been using the info at opengamingfoundation.org , so please let me know if there anything else that doesn't fit.




The updated Psionics rules are here:

Psionics 3.5

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Here is the progression if you would be so kind as to give me my saves.



My head hurts...    



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I think I have my BAB figured correctly at 8.5.



Yup, and I should make you figure out the others also...  That's an insanely nasty progression

Fort: 3 (3 5/6)
Ref: 6 (6 5/6)
Will: 7


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's an insanely nasty progression




Insane . . . and nasty . . . yeah, that about sums him up - oh, you were talking about me?

The progression was necessary because of the silly prestige class not have +1 level progress on powers.  But the concept was what I was looking for.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 13, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> The progression was necessary because of the silly prestige class not have +1 level progress on powers.




Power Gamer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> But the concept was what I was looking for.



Cool, I can't wait to see something besides the progression.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

We're using 3.5 psionics with the addition of 3.0 talents.  And that's it.  Whee.

I will be making minor adjustements to requirements and stuff if people want to take a prestige class from Mindscapes, as that was written for 3.0 psionics.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2004)

B.S., I need your expertise...

Here is my level breakdown:
1.	Rogue1/ECL1
2.	Bard1/ECL2
3.	Bard2/ECL3
4.	Bard3/Rogue2
5.	Bard4/Rogue3
6.	Bard5/Rogue4
7.	Bard6/Seductress1
8.	Bard7/Seductress2
9.	Bard8/Seductress3
10.	Bard9/Seductress4

What would my fractional bonuses be? I *know* I don't have them right.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> B.S., I need your expertise...




Yeah you do... what's up with the lack of power gaming... _touches her head for a fever._  Are You feeling okay? 

BAB: 7 (7 1/2)
Fort: 3 (3 1/3)
Ref: 7 -
Wil: 4 (4 5/6)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2004)

*sniff* I am _sooo_ misunderstood.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

Isida, hey guess who...    Anyhow I'm looking at doing the spells for Samira and I realize that they cast spells like a sorcerer, but they have no number of spells learned...  How do you want to handle this?

Thanks,
BS

(And might I add, I'm looking damn sexy tonight.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Isida,

how much for arrow of the various metal types?  As only a small quantity is metal I was curious.  Especially since I'm an archer of sorts.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

Work the arrows in quantities of 50, and then apply the prices for the metals.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2004)

Steve, I noticed several mistakes on your sheet.  You only recieve one hd per level, in other words the racial hd do not apply in your case. Even if they did you would have only recieved one.  The 3d8 on the template, was for a genie-kin.   You have +4 ehancement for dexterity and +2 natural armor and only paid for +2 enhancement to dex, and +1 natural armor.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2004)

GFA, _nice_ character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> GFA, _nice_ character.



Hey, what's wrong with mine?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey, what's wrong with mine?



The same thing as mine.  There not fully developed.  At least in the RG.  I don't know what you and Isidia have up your sleeves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> The same thing as mine.  There not fully developed.  At least in the RG.




Yeah, I'm working on the personality while at work it's mostly done, background is progressing nicely, but in a long way. appearance should be rather quick also



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I don't know what you and Isidia have up your sleeves.



Lots and lots of scary powerful stuff...  Stuff so powerful that it would drive a man insane to view if for just a second....

I'm talking about multicolored slinkies!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Steve, I noticed several mistakes on your sheet.  You only recieve one hd per level, in other words the racial hd do not apply in your case. Even if they did you would have only recieved one.  The 3d8 on the template, was for a genie-kin.   You have +4 ehancement for dexterity and +2 natural armor and only paid for +2 enhancement to dex, and +1 natural armor.




Hey rangerjohn,

Thanks for the catch. That's what happens when you don't keep track of versions properly. 

OK, I actually paid for a +2 amulet of nat. armor, but only wrote +1. That has been corrected. The mistake of the gloves of dexterity was all mine, and that has been corrected too (my dex is 14 instead of 16).

Thanks again!

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay . . .

Jibril the Windwalker is almost finished (only personality and background to go).  Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

As above . . . but finished!!

Keia

ps. was there mention of Isida personalized gear?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

There was.  Anything you want?


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> There was.  Anything you want?




I would say that Jibril's armor class is sorely lacking (though an armor bonus is covered under inertial armor).  

Really anything you come up with would be wonderful.  Those items are the high point of character creation for me.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2004)

Isida,
   I just posted my character, sans background.  It will be coming soon, I just want to take a little time to work out some details.

-DN


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys, (and gals)

I got more of my character up... link 

It's all up now...  

Isida, the small changes we talked about still haven't happened but since they so far in her past they don't really matter for the other players...  They should have a day or two to see what the character is about and such.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 15, 2004)

Rangerjohn - Thanks. I do try. 

Isida - my character should be finished and posted sometime today... I spent about 4 hours in the ER yesterday, from about 1 until 5. 
But, the doctor gave me a clean bill of health and sent me home, therein I managed to sleep for about 12 hours, so I should be fine from here on out. I know you wanted the characters done by Friday, and since I have nothing else to do today but sit... *shrug* I might as well do something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2004)

Items for other people.  Bro - you still don't have down that item we discussed.

*Abdul-Hadi* - Add the qualities of the _cloak of the bat_ to your Robe of Luck.  A year ago this cloak came to you by chance, made of fine, dark brown camel wood and latched with a golden clasp in the shape of a bat.  The little creatures of the night are fairly common around the cities as well as the oases, and they seem to enjoy your company.  From time to time they've warned you of danger as well, so you've come to heed them.

(rangerjohn - I need you to expand your background and personality)

*Nafeesa* - A few years ago your pony companion Dahad alerted you to something unusual on the sands.  Going to investigate you found an area of sand that had been fused into glass, as happened from either lightning... or intense fire.  You realized this was a fire oasis, a very dangerous place to be.  However, Dahad kept nudging you to investigage, and you found what he was looking for.  Encased in one of the pools of glass was some kind of shimmering staff.  As you tried to examine it, a gout of flame erupted, nearly catching you.  Starting backwards, you waited until it subsided.  Astonished, you realized that the flame had freed the staff from the glass.  With caution, you plucked it out before the glass could solidify again.  The staff proved to be made of a reddish glass, inlaid with rubies and runes of gold.  Despite its fragile-seeming construction, it has proved to be as strone as stone.  It is called the Staff of Healing Fires (_staff of healing_).

*Jibril a’Mussan* - During Jibril's wanderings in the desert following the death of his sons, he met a strange man who called himself Kumel.  He claimed to be a fakir, and had a few conversations with Jibril as they traveled together for a time, speaking of fate, sacrifice, and the fire of the spirit that kept one alive.  One day, Kumel simply vanished, leaving behind not a single footprint to show where he might have wandered to.  He left behind gifts however.  One was a fine set of leather armor made from camel's hide.  On the reverse side of it, it was worked with symbols of protection as well as wards against evil spirits.  This acts as _+2 leather armor_ that allows the user to reroll a failed Will save twice/day.  

In addition, Jibril discovered another blessing had been made to his falchion, though he didn't realize it until it was almost too late.  One night he was traveling through the dunes when he felt something evil watching him.  Without any further warning, he was set upon by an angry ghost.  Horribly he recognized it as the insane and angry spirit of one of his subordinates that had died in the desert.  Jibril tried to run, to explain, but finally had to defend himself.  Knowing it might be useless, he swung his falchion anyway, and was startled to see the ghost begin to bleed into the night air.  He realized that Kumel had somehow allowed his sword to be able to strike spirits.  (_+1 ghost touch falchion_)

*Tariq Salim* - Tariq discovered this strange, cat-carved staff, made from ebon wood was left in his home with a note signed with an unfamiliar rakshasa sigil.  The note only said that this staff "might be useful" with no other indication as to who might have sent it.  Despite its questionable origin, it has proven to be very useful, and there has been no further notes from the mysterious benefactor.  (_rod of cats_, Magic of Faerun)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Items for other people.  Bro - you still don't have down that item we discussed.




Yes and no it's in the appearance... 

I haven't seen the official stats on it, but like a cloak of displacement, minor and invisibility 10 minutes a day. Correct?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

Yup.  And takes up the belt slot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 16, 2004)

Isida, is that better?


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2004)

Update my character in the R/G with the extra stuff.  Thanks!!

If anyone has any questions or suggestions let me know! 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the magic item!

I updated my character in the rogues gallery, complete with a background and personality.  Isida, let me know if it does not suit, and I'll edit it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

In character thread is up!

In Character Thread.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

Isida, could I please, have the stats for Seif al Din?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

Seif al Din has an Int of 12, a Wis of 16, and a Cha of 10.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

Steve Gorak, I hope you don't mind me using Tarek as an NPC.  That way you can leap right in if someone grows too busy, and I have someone I can use.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Isida, just to clarify, (oh you know you love it when I ask a question that starts with that expression), can Samira and Shalah see each other or is there to much distance or what not between them?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

They're right next to each other.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> They're right next to each other.



Awwww that's soooo sweeet. 

(FYI: I will wait for a reply from goddess before reply but thanks for replying so quickly.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Awwww that's soooo sweeet.




Help!! drowning in a sea of sweetness . . . . ack! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Help!! drowning in a sea of sweetness . . . . ack!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2004)

Isida, FYI, I'm waiting for GFA to post before I post again... Sorry for the delay. :\


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

I didn't realize that you had to have me to post first... from what I left, I had thought that either of us could have posted....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that you had to have me to post first... from what I left, I had thought that either of us could have posted....



I remember vividly bugging you on Friday for you to post.   (I’m sure I have emails and chat logs to back it up also.  ) 

No big deal though, I just figured Shalah would comment after Samira did her own little introduction.   (The whole jewel of Shalah thingy.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

You lie... as we already discovered, you did not speak to me on Friday... especially since I recall being at a FTF Birthright 3.0 game most of Friday. ;P

Honestly, I might have talked to you Thursday, but I can barely recall yesterday let alone that long ago. *lol*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow I can't believe it to me so long to find this...



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> You lie... as we already discovered, you did not speak to me on Friday... especially since I recall being at a FTF Birthright 3.0 game most of Friday. ;P




I will find the proof when I get home...  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Honestly, I might have talked to you Thursday, but I can barely recall yesterday let alone that long ago. *lol*



Oh no doubt about that...  As I like to say your blonde friend robbed you blind...

For everyone else FYI I really edited on my last post durning lunch... 
72


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2004)

Calling Isida..... *ring, ring, ring.* Aim?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Calling Isida..... *ring, ring, ring.* Aim?



Does this really work??


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does this really work??



You have to ask on the board?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> You have to ask on the board?



I was simply trying to get Isida attention.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does this really work??





For me, yes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> For me, yes.



Don't make me put you on my ignore list...   

Does the great and magnificent beast still lurk around? (aka Isida)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does the great and magnificent beast still lurk around? (aka Isida)




Excuse me?!?

And game related . . . Jibril is just checking through his knowledges to see if anything comes to mind concerning the situation.  After reading through my post I wasn't real certain I brought that out.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Excuse me?!?




Isida, got a day trip... I was wondering if she has left yet. 

I have a couple ideas IC but it will have to wait till I slow down at work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> And game related . . . Jibril is just checking through his knowledges to see if anything comes to mind concerning the situation.  After reading through my post I wasn't real certain I brought that out.




I know that I have many unique views on how things should be happen in an RPG and I'm sure this is no different but I think it’s…  Well cheating is too strong of a word but I think it’s a disservice to Isida, who spent a lot of time on this test, if we simply decided the answer via the roll of the dice… :\ 

I’m not that smart of a guy but when I looked quickly last night and guessed on four, I had two of them right…  I really think we could do this on are own. 

Anyhow, got to run, but I should have a post up within a few hours.  1 PM PST at the latest.


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know that I have many unique views on how things should be happen in an RPG and I'm sure this is no different but I think it’s…  Well cheating is too strong of a word but I think it’s a disservice to Isida, who spent a lot of time on this test, if we simply decided the answer via the roll of the dice… :\
> 
> I’m not that smart of a guy but when I looked quickly last night and guessed on four, I had two of them right…  I really think we could do this on are own.




BS,

I don't know what you think I was asking, but I *definitely * don't like what you are implying.  I don't cheat, and I don't like those who would even suggest that I do.

I was askin if the 20+ skill ranks of knowledges and +7 INT that my character has could give me any insight into what was going on.  I'm all for problem solving as much as the next, but there's nothing wrong with using my skills and abilities to accomplish it.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow, lucky me that I get to see the less harsh version...



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I don't know what you think I was asking, but I *definitely * don't like what you are implying.



I'm sorry that you don't like the fact that implying that Isida is a human being that had invested considerable time into this game and into this challenge.  I would hate to see her enjoyment of this game ruined, or diminished even slightly, cause of a dice roll.  I've gamed with Isida for wow maybe a year now, and if not quite a year a good long while, and I can't think of once where a skill check was ever used but that’s really just me do what you wish.

If you think I'm implying more then contact me offline: ftn4life@earthlink.net  Cause that's all I ever suggested, remeber the DM needs to have fun too. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I don't cheat, and I don't like those who would even suggest that I do.



Not sure where I suggested you where cheating...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, got to run, but I should have a post up within a few hours.  1 PM PST at the latest.




9 minutes late. *sigh*  I'm so blaming ENworld for it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

Ok guys, Brother Shatterstone wasn't cheating, he just e-mail me for guesses, and I said he had two of them right.  I didn't say which two.  Sorry about that if that offends anyone

Anyways, I am moving today, so my posting will be a bit spotty for a while.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2004)

B.S., I would suggest that should our esteemed GM not wish the test to be 'solved' via a die roll, than she will not let it be. If the die roll would normally reveal something that the GM does not wish us to know, she is well within her rights to simply decree that the die roll does not reveal said info.

That said, I agree fully with Keia on using all our character's skills in order to complete this test. Frankly, my character has several stats (including Int) that are higher than _mine_, and I don't see myself finishing every test without a little help from die rolls (skill checks) along the way. Suggesting that the _players_ should complete everything without help from our _character's_ knowledge is a bit... unrealistic. I think I am agreeing with Keia's sentiment in saying that this is a test for the characters, not the players, and it is not 'cheating' to ask for a skill check to help clarify matters for the _character_.

Okay?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> B.S., I would suggest that should our esteemed GM not wish the test to be 'solved' via a die roll, than she will not let it be. If the die roll would normally reveal something that the GM does not wish us to know, she is well within her rights to simply decree that the die roll does not reveal said info.




I was simply looking out for Isida's happiness...  Cause that's what we are here to do.  Right now I''m not having fun cause I suggested someone to try to ponder some of the answers on theire own...

So I think I will drop this game and end the discussion that’s taking away from all of Isida’s wonderful work.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't beleive that the discussion is taking away from any of Isida's work, and I don't think you should drop the game just because of one discussion.  Everyone always has disagreements in games, it cannot be avoided. I can't think of one game where there hasn't been minor clashes. Don't drop just because one or two people disagree with something that you said.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

Bro, if you drop out, who will run Samira?  Stay in, worrying about this kind of stuff is a DM's job.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure where I suggested you where cheating...




Here?



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know that I have many unique views on how things should be happen in an RPG and I'm sure this is no different but I think it’s…  Well *cheating* is too strong of a word but I think it’s a disservice to Isida, who spent a lot of time on this test, if we simply decided the answer via the roll of the dice… :\




Being a regular GM in r/l as well as a couple games here I understand about not wanting to ruin a game.  I truly do.  That wasn’t my intention.  I don’t have a problem with someone trying to figure things out on their own either.

I take issue with someone implying that I’m cheating. I take issue with someone’s assumption that they know what’s best.  As you said, you have unique views and you are entitled to them.  

However, we both should remember that this game, something we both look to for enjoyment.  How we each enjoy it is up to ourselves and the talented GM’s that allow us to play in their worlds for a while.

I have no problems with you, BS, nor should I think that either you or I should drop this game because of our discussion.  We handled it civilly and as far as I’m concerned – it’s over.

Game on! 
Keia

Ps. Sure this isn’t because I kicked you butt last week in yahoo baseball?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No that's where I said that it was a disservice to Isida, never once implied that you where cheating...  Well except for maybe cheating her out of fun.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I take issue with someone implying that I’m cheating.



Apparently...    I'm sorry you think I accused you of cheating...  Its not what I thought, it's not what I implied, and it's not what I wrote... Though, I will admit, I didn't give much thought to an OOC post that I simply wrote in a few minutes at work with no intent of pissing anyone off.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I take issue with someone’s assumption that they know what’s best.



I know that everyone having fun is the goal of D&D, and I will make that assumption all day long, I saw no debate out here in the OOC thread...  

If I wanted to use you own line against you then I would say that your assumption of using knowledge checks means you know what's best.  The knowledge you gained from it could very much ruin my fun or anyone else’s.  Even if I did try to separate OOC knowledge from IC knowledge riddles once the answer is know the fun is lost...  There really is few, if any, ways to tip toe around and find the answers another way.  

It’s like the old football team riddle...  6 kings.  

Clue: 



Spoiler



Roman numerals are the key....


Answer:  



Spoiler



VI King, or Vikings.



Once the hint is giving it's all but over and the riddle can really never be used again...



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> However, we both should remember that this game, something we both look to for enjoyment.  How we each enjoy it is up to ourselves and the talented GM’s that allow us to play in their worlds for a while.




You said the key word.  Enjoyment, and I don't think I'm going to find anymore enjoyment in this game...   I don't blame anyone, we are all different and we all want different things.  I can honestly say that what I would take enjoyment in is not what the majority of you are seeking. :\ 

So even though I really looked forward to this game, and that I really liked my character, please trust me on that, I think it's best if I take one for the team and leave the game.  :\ 

Obviously that's not the answer anyone but I seem to be seeking...  The wife is disappointed, Isida is trying to talk me into staying as I type this, GFA, and you (Keia) have all said that they want me to stick around...  So I guess I'm open to suggestions...

In another game I'm in I have a character that can detect auras and what not.  (I won't go into details cause its for a vile game.)  Anyhow, I didn't want the other players subject to the knowledge, because it could ruin my fun, this wasn't a simple paladin detecting evil but an evil character doing evil deeds that left allsorts of evil repercussions...  So instead of posting the results in the IC or the OOC thread, the DM emails them to me.  

If everyone is happy with that solution or has one of there own that makes me happy I'll stick around.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Ps. Sure this isn’t because I kicked you butt last week in yahoo baseball?



  I haven't looked in weeks, probably pre all-star break so it probably looked like you through a hand grenade into a herd of cattle.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

It really doesn't matter to me at all.  I've put it behind me.  I think everyone has put a lot of work into the game.  If you don't want to play anymore that's completely up to you.

I like all the characters, and think there could be some interesting interaction between them.  But ultimately, it's your time - spend how you will.

I'd rather keep playing . . . and so would Jibril.  (I think . . . I'll have to double check with him - he's had a rough life )

Keia


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I haven't looked in weeks, probably pre all-star break so it probably looked like you through a hand grenade into a herd of cattle.




You had me till Sunday 9 to 3 then it turned, almost reversing in a single day.

I was joking about the kicking your butt.  Now I feel bad that you weren't even playing and still almost beat me. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Now I feel bad that you weren't even playing and still almost beat me.




Heh don't worry about it...  I'm pretty sure that the royals tossed up a ton of runs this week so I have little doubt that I had a "good" week fantasy wise...   

Unfortunately I had such high hopes for this season, and not just fantasy wise, but for my team.   So when the royals played like only the royals can do I was pretty much heartbroken and gave up on the baseball for the year...  

Lucky football isn't to far away.  

Anyhow if you go to the main page for the league and then click Teams & Manager List (bottom right hand side) it will tell you the last time I logged in to look at my team.   (Hopefully when I went to another fantasy baseball team to find the right link it didn't reset my time for all my leagues.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2004)

I apologise as well for any posts I made that may have offended anyone, it was not my intention for anyone to drop the game over a disagreement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> It was not my intention for anyone to drop the game over a disagreement.




Well know one is going to so don't worry about it...   

Isida is extremely busy doing cool stuff in RL but we've talked and she'll either email the answers or do something (spoiler text probably) to keep the hints away from those who do not want them.  I want to see how far my RL INT of 12 will take me. 

Though, Samira will always be kind and delighted to have people help her out of the kindness of their heart.


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Lucky football isn't to far away.




Any word on an ENWorld League?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Any word on an ENWorld League?




I'll create a league when I get home tonight and drop word in the Off Topic forum.  (I'll also drop you word via PM  )

Edit: fixed my really silly and stupid error.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm back!  And I have a question for you, Isida.  Would it be a problem if Tariq's remaining gold was carried in the form of jewels?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

Not a prob DN.  I guess I missed you at GenCon.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 25, 2004)

*heh*  Unfortunately, I am unable to differentiate between pink wizard’s hats, and pink princess hats.  I embarrassed myself three times on Thursday looking around for you.  Perhaps next year!

Oh!  Someone pointed out to me that you ran a Vasorn game at Gen Con.  How did that go?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

Vasorn went pretty well.  I actually used some of your guys' characters, notably Alyshia (who survived), Gortag (who survived), and Zass'sk (who died after being crushed under a dragon).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey all,

I am, unfortunately, going to have to regretfully resign from this game. I highly enjoyed playing (for the admittedly short time I did, sorry about that Isida) but I simply have very little free time left with working 45 hours/week AND restarting school.

I again apologize, I had thought that I would have more time left, but that is not the case. I hope the everyone enjoys the game!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Goddess.  Best of luck with the job and school!

Steve Gorak, you are up!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Steve Gorak, you are up!




  So what happens with Shalah now?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

I NPC Shalah like I was NPCing SteveGorak's character.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

I was an alternate, if'n ya don't find anyone ;-)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahh just to make sure I'm on the same page as everyone else...  It’s still a small group talking amongst themselves, and not the group as a whole…  (aka Samira still wouldn’t know what’s going on.)


----------



## Keia (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmmm, my thought was that Abdul (rangerjohn) had left the guards and went back to tell all of us what he learned.  Omran, Suyhab and I discussed options amongst ourselves and then spoke of our ideas with the heirs.  

I probably wrong but that's the way I had seen it.

Keia


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 8, 2004)

That's the way I see it.  Unless the guards, through Isidia, have some objection.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2004)

Naw, they won't mind if you go back and confer.  Consider everyone duly informed.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - Actually, could I get specifics on how exactly Jibril introduced everyone Keia, because it makes a difference in the NPC interactions.




He wanted to keep it simple.  He was uncomfortable introducing everyone, but did as he was asked to do.  

Just the person's name, any title they may have told him, any single deed that either they mentioned or that he had heard about in his studies.

I can give a full write up in the morning (way too tired - but wanted to give you something).

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know Keia.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Editted my post to add additional information.  His words clearly cannot describe the wondrous group he is blessed to be with.

NPC travelers were described similarly.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Keia.  Thou art a peach amongst pears.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Thanks Keia.  Thou art a peach amongst pears.




Indeed he is...  Just a note I unhide my post and cleaned up the pure OOC posts.

(sorry for not posting IC but it just didn't seem like something a lowly girl should have been doing at the time.)

I'm sort of doubting that Kadar addressing Samira...  Let me know if that assumption is wrong.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2004)

Took my shot at answering his question.  Starting reading Five Hundred Years After (by Stephen Brust) and picked up some of the speech patterns.  Sorry about that . . .

Keia


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2004)

Isida,

I'll be traveling with limited internet access until 01/03/05.  Sorry, I thought I had full internet, but hotel changes and stuff has muddled things up.

Happy Holidays,
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been meaning to say this for a long time but I always put it off to another day...  Anyhow, I just wanted to say how much I really do enjoy this game, and how true and real all the characters feel.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

Aww... *blush*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Aww... *blush*




Woot!  Two posts in the same day... Ss Samira considered a heir when it comes to the pampering or she silently ignored?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

Since she wasn't named a guard, she and the rest of the women are pampered as well.  And even the guards will be hand-fed grapes if they so please...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Since she wasn't named a guard, she and the rest of the women are pampered as well.  And even the guards will be hand-fed grapes if they so please...




Hey Isida!

I just saw on the thread title that I'm being called. I stopped following this thread a few months back. Is the opening still there? If so, could you post the RG and the IC threads? 

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

Yup it is.  Your character has been tagging along as an NPC.  Jump in when ready!  

IC, RG.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup it is.  Your character has been tagging along as an NPC.  Jump in when ready!
> 
> IC, RG.




Sweet!   

I'll need a couple of days to catch up on the IC thread.
Is it ok if I tweak the character a bit (some feats, skills and possibly some powers), or would you rather that I keep it exactly as is? 

Thanks again and cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 7, 2005)

Tweaking is ok.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Tweaking is ok.




Cool,

Hey Isida, could you give me a summary of what my character has been up to? I started reading the thread, but it's a daunting task since its so long. A quick summary would help me out.

Also, I see my character as a self sufficient swordsmaster. I'll likely switch his dicipline to psychometabolism to reflect this. I want the bult of the parn he inflicts to be done by his weapon, not powers that blast his enemies.

Would that be OK?

I'm planning on finishing my tweaking by sunday and have my character ready by then.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

Long story short, you were approached by a mysterious person, and then whisked away to a strange oasis.  You were told you were an Heir to the Burning Thrones of Keldev, with genie blood in your veins.  Now you're on trials to prove your worth.  I'll try to find a few critical posts for you later this evening.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Long story short, you were approached by a mysterious person, and then whisked away to a strange oasis.  You were told you were an Heir to the Burning Thrones of Keldev, with genie blood in your veins.  Now you're on trials to prove your worth.  I'll try to find a few critical posts for you later this evening.




Cool, thanks Isida.
My character's up to date & ready to be aproved.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Jibril wondered if he knew anything of Malika or fire nymphs in general.




Yeah ditto for Samira...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks Isida.




BTW, I think we lost Steve...  He hasn't been online in two months.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Ah well.  I shall just have to NPC him.  Like I've been doing...  There's probably no chance that GFA is going to hop back on-line anytime soon...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ah well.  I shall just have to NPC him.  Like I've been doing...  There's probably no chance that GFA is going to hop back on-line anytime soon...




No theirs not...  I talk to her about once every few months but between working full time and going to school theirs no time left for PbP fun…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, I have two-three open slots in this game.  Three players have left the boards for various reasons, and I have plenty of NPCs I need to run and really don't want to play the PCs too.  So, I'm looking for some people to give me a hand.  You could either take over one of the three available characters:

_*Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star* - CG Female Human Genie-Kin3/Rogue 4/BoEM Bard 9/Seductress 4_ - Taken by Rystil Arden

*Tarek al Saoud, wrath of the spirits , Exalted priest of the Five Pillars* - NG Male Gemchild soulknife 10/psion (kineticist) 8, elocater 1 Gemchild (Mineral genasi)

_*Abdul-Hadid, Retired Imperial Scout* - LN Male Human Genie-Kin Genie-Kin 3/ Desert Ranger 3 Rogue 2/Desert Ranger 2 Bondblade 3/Desert Ranger 3 Rogue 2/ Bondblade 2_ - Taken by khavren

Or, if none of those appeal, you could make your own.  But I would like that to be a last resort.  Jarval and Ferrix have first dibs, as they were on the alternate list, but anyone is welcome.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star* - CG Female Human Genie-Kin3/Rogue 4/BoEM Bard 9/Seductress 4




Ahh, Isida are you sure that's such a wise idea?  At least without offering some details...  I would hate for my character to get kicked to the curb with no good reason...



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jarval and Ferrix have first dibs, as they were on the alternate list, but anyone is welcome.




Jarval is missing, won't be back anytime soon...  Ferrix is still as active as ever.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

And if you want to know more about these characters, read the character sheets and what's already gone on in the thread.  Because that's important.  Shalah is involved with Brother Shatterstone's character Samira.  Just a heads up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Just a heads up.




Thanks Isida.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And if you want to know more about these characters, read the character sheets and what's already gone on in the thread.  Because that's important.  Shalah is involved with Brother Shatterstone's character Samira.  Just a heads up.



 Wow, this thread caught my eye, so I read through the IC and RG threads as well.  Looks really interesting, and some great roleplaying so far!  If you still need more players, I'd be happy to join in.  I can make another character or Shalah looks interesting (if Brother Shatterstone doesn't have a problem with it).  Let me know if there's a spot for me.  

Thanks!
~Rystil


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shalah looks interesting (if Brother Shatterstone doesn't have a problem with it.




Wow...  I'm rather surprised she would be the first to be chosen.  and by someone I obviously need not worry about posting...   

I'll shot ya an email to go over everything so there are no surprises in game...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow...  I'm rather surprised she would be the first to be chosen.  and by someone I obviously need not worry about posting...
> 
> I'll shot ya an email to go over everything so there are no surprises in game...



 Sent you a reply with my other e-mail account.  Silly mods and their e-mailing powers.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and by someone I obviously need not worry about posting...



Hmm?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sent you a reply with my other e-mail account.  Silly mods and their e-mailing powers.




replied back and welcome to the game.  (or at least you have my blessing.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm?




From your profile:
Join Date: 02-21-05 
Total Posts: 1,725 (31.93 posts per day)

That's scary active...  Not even the great Crothian can boast he averages 30 posts a day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> replied back and welcome to the game.  (or at least you have my blessing.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Heh, I'm more proud of the first 1,000, which we're all constructive and on topic and took a month and a half than the other 750 that included Off Topic took less than 10 days


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm more proud of the first 1,000, which we're all constructive and on topic and took a month and a half than the other 750 that included Off Topic took less than 10 days




Yeah I saw you where hivemind scum...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw you where hivemind scum...



 I'm not just any Hiveminder.  Just recently, I accidentally hijacked the whole Hivemind and made it do my bidding (helping me find PbP games)!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not just any Hiveminder.  Just recently, I accidentally hijacked the whole Hivemind and made it do my bidding (helping me find PbP games)!



 Awesome.  

I thought maybe PbP recruiting was slowing down but I guess that sort of confirms it...  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> I thought maybe PbP recruiting was slowing down but I guess that sort of confirms it...  :\



 What confirms it?  My statement or the amount of time its taking to find replacements?  If its the latter, my guess is that most people might not have wanted to read all the stuff so far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What confirms it?




The fact that someone must manipulate the all-powerful hivemind just to find a seat at a PbP game…  I don't think nearly as many games are forming as use to be.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If its the latter, my guess is that most people might not have wanted to read all the stuff so far.




That and its Saturday (or that it was Saturday) which is typically the slowest day in PbP games. (Though I think I posted twice in all my ENworld PbP games today. Woot! )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The fact that someone must manipulate the all-powerful hivemind just to find a seat at a PbP game…  I don't think nearly as many games are forming as use to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh, well I was manipulating the Hivemind mostly for to gain influence in the LEW sphere, which resulted in two character proposals today.

As for PbP games, it could be that there are more people out there who want to play than there are who are willing to DM.  I know that I only decided to give PbP games a try because I specifically can't find a game anywhere to play (I've DM over 99% of all my groups' face-to-face games because none of my friends will do it [once or twice they've started to DM a module, gotten bored, and walked over to the other side of the DM screen and asked me to finish it for them  ]...DMing is great, but over the past decade or so I've grown desirous of playing).  And I have so many face-to-face campaigns running that I don't want to take time to DM a PbP.  Does that make me selfish?  I hope not, but maybe...If there are more people like me out there on the boards than there are willing DMs, then I guess that creates a problem with not enough games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does that make me selfish?  I hope not, but maybe...




Highly doubtful as we all come to PbP for are own reasons…  Some people seem only to want to try a concept, others like the idea of writing a more involved story, and the list goes on and on…

All in all its been since 1996 that I DM, or even played at the table, and for the 6 years before that I did most of the “DMing” but in retrospect I doubt I would call it DMing we were all far to young to have deep well thought out stories …


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Highly doubtful as we all come to PbP for are own reasons…  Some people seem only to want to try a concept, others like the idea of writing a more involved story, and the list goes on and on…
> 
> All in all its been since 1996 that I DM, or even played at the table, and for the 6 years before that I did most of the “DMing” but in retrospect I doubt I would call it DMing we were all far to young to have deep well thought out stories …



 Wow, PbP must have really been up your alley if it has replaced all your face-to-face gaming!  

As you saw from my post-rate, I like to respond quickly, and so I haven't been trying PbP because I've been afraid I'd get fidgety over waiting for someone to post (so far, this has been the case.  My only PbP character has 5 pages of backstory stuff that I posted, and after over a week of waiting the best I've gotten is an assurance that I had been captured and thrown into a cell, and that maybe the others would find me eventually).  I hope that my incessant posting doesn't make me a bad candidate for PbP games, as it seems like that is not the norm in PbP...Whether or not it does, I'm announcing it now, and if its a problem, feel free to not invite me in... 



> I doubt I would call it DMing we were all far to young to have deep well thought out stories




Ah, but youngsters can have well-thought out stories sometimes .  Heck, compared to most people on ENWorld, being early 20s would make me _still_ a youngster.  Then again, maybe my stories aren't actually as good as my players think they are?  My players have told me that I have picked up an unnecessary age-based inferiority complex as a DM, and that I'm better than I think I am, but I think they're just trying to flatter me to convince me that I have to be the one to DM :/


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, PbP must have really been up your alley if it has replaced all your face-to-face gaming!




It did, it saved me from pulling my eyeballs out of my sockets for entertainment...  I use to work nights and the only thing to do was baby sit servers, surf the internet, or if you could get the others six to all agree watch some TV...  Or I guess you could stare at the concrete walls.  

So yeah PbP was/is great...  I work days now but I still enjoy it and to be honest it’s the cheapest entertainment I've found. 

Your quick replies, not necessary a bad thing...  I usually have my posts up fairly quickly but you will have to get use to long wait times or you can do something crazy like GM/DM for a hyperactive poster.   (I know it sounds like nothing to you but I put up my first 6000 posts in a year…  I’ve slowed down considerably since then though…  Not as many games, at least here, more distractions and the other forums don’t entertain men as much as they use to.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Heh...  Hey Isida since we’ve made it to a new page I went ahead and edited the subject line to give the post number for the rerecruitment details…  Sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Heh...  Hey Isida since we’ve made it to a new page I went ahead and edited the subject line to give the post number for the rerecruitment details…  Sorry.



 D'oh!  Its all my fault, what with my hyperactive responses I've confused everyone.  Sorry


----------



## khavren (Apr 17, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, I have two-three open slots in this game. Three players have left the boards for various reasons, and I have plenty of NPCs I need to run and really don't want to play the PCs too. So, I'm looking for some people to give me a hand. You could either take over one of the three available characters:
> 
> 
> *Abdul-Hadid, Retired Imperial Scout* - LN Male Human Genie-Kin Genie-Kin 3/ Desert Ranger 3 Rogue 2/Desert Ranger 2 Bondblade 3/Desert Ranger 3 Rogue 2/ Bondblade 2
> ...




I'd be interested in this one, if ya'll don't mind that I have neither the listed dragon magazine to read about genie-kin, nor any idea what book would have the desert ranger listed in it. Please let me know yes/no soon so I can start reading the rest of this novellete  you've been writing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 17, 2005)

Cool khavren.  I can e-mail you the relavent info, if you let me know your e-mail addy.


----------



## khavren (Apr 17, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Cool khavren.  I can e-mail you the relavent info, if you let me know your e-mail addy.




[sblock]
slagbah at hotmail.com
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I hope that my incessant posting doesn't make me a bad candidate for PbP games, as it seems like that is not the norm in PbP...




That depends on the game.

It's - as usual - best to find a group with a common style/speed/etc.

If you are the only fast poster in a slow-running game, I'm quite certain, that it would not work out well.

You just have to find a common ground.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> If you are the only fast poster in a slow-running game, I'm quite certain, that it would not work out well.




That's not necessarily true, I deal with being the fastest poster each day of my life in each of my games and my games more often than not manage to work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not necessarily true, I deal with being the fastest poster each day of my life in each of my games and my games more often than not manage to work.



 Heh, is that a challenge?   More seriously, does khavren's explicit acceptance mean that I was not?  If so, I'll quit bothering you guys and slink off somewhere else for a PbP game, just give me the word.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not necessarily true.




Not necessarily, just in general. 

And it is based on what he said, that he would dislike having to wait on others. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

> And it is based on what he said, that he would dislike having to wait on others.



That's why I took so long to try PbP, but I've more-or-less resigned myself to the fact that this will occur, so as long as other people are not annoyed if I keep posting, it should work out (an example in the IC thread of something I would do, which the HttBT players also did, was to post my tentative actions with several if::then statements even though I am last in initiative if the early initiative people weren't posting).


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

In combat you have to do that anyways (or the DM has to fine tune your actions a bit), unless everyone checks in multiple times per day, it's about impossible to run combat "normally" (that is one action after the other) in decently quick time. It's usually required to run combat in full rounds (which does work well enough), where players have to state their actions before knowing what happens before their initiative comes up (I'm actually considering to change initiative in the way, that it is always players first then opponents, or the other way around, in which case the opponents get one free round before it goes over into that rythm - some kind of group initiative - might make things a bit easier, if you know that there will be no opponent action before your declared action gets resolved).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In combat you have to do that anyways (or the DM has to fine tune your actions a bit), unless everyone checks in multiple times per day, it's about impossible to run combat "normally" (that is one action after the other) in decently quick time. It's usually required to run combat in full rounds (which does work well enough), where players have to state their actions before knowing what happens before their initiative comes up (I'm actually considering to change initiative in the way, that it is always players first then opponents, or the other way around, in which case the opponents get one free round before it goes over into that rythm - some kind of group initiative - might make things a bit easier, if you know that there will be no opponent action before your declared action gets resolved).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Hmm...that makes sense, actually.  Another thing you can do is roll initiative normally for the PCs, but then give all the NPCs the same initiative.  That way, the fast PCs get to go first, but then once the NPCs have all gone, the players might as well be acting on the same initiative.

Another example of my posting in my other PbP is when I had to wait for a while so I posted character history and little stories about what my character was doing while I waited for people to post.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2005)

As a player you can do that for yourself, anyways, by using the Delay action to delay into the beginning of next round. I like to do that in some combats, where I really want to know the overall situation when posting my action. Sometimes you lose a bit by going after opponents, but it's well worth it, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> More seriously, does khavren's explicit acceptance mean that I was not?




Ehh...  I would be shocked if Isida missed your "post" so this is one of those times where no word is good word.  (She doesn’t always reply to things that she agrees with…  You just get use to it, or at least try to in my case.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ehh...  I would be shocked if Isida missed your "post" so this is one of those times where no word is good word.  (She doesn’t always reply to things that she agrees with…  You just get use to it, or at least try to in my case.  )



 I don't know.  I think it would be awfully rude of me to just make assumptions .  I may be an inveterate post-flinger, but I try to be as polite as possible.  On the flipside of the "no word is good word", I tend to think that ignoring me means, "Go away."  Of course, I could be wrong, but that's the whole concept behind the Ignore List, right?  Actually, ignoring me is the best way to get me to stop posting.  I'm like a vampire; once you respond to me or let me in, I'll respond to you, but I'll always wait for that first so that its your own fault if I'm talking to much .  I think carefully about posting again if nobody responds at all.

Of course, if that's not how it works here, I'm not at all trying to say you're wrong.  Just that this is the system to which I am accustomed (To give an example, I've decided that my other PbP group probably doesn't like me and/or wants me to go away because they haven't responded to anything I've said in over a week [including specifically asking some questions], whereas they have posted responses to statements they made to each other that have occurred after my questions).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I think it would be awfully rude of me to just make assumptions .  I may be an inveterate post-flinger, but I try to be as polite as possible.




Well I wouldn't go running off and post IC just yet but I'm sure it was a simple manner, you didn’t ask for any details and had no questions about the character so she probably just didn’t have a lot of time when she was making posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't go running off and post IC just yet but I'm sure it was a simple manner, you didn’t ask for any details and had no questions about the character so she probably just didn’t have a lot of time when she was making posts.



 I thought that this was possible too when analysing all the statements before making my post #329.  But as soon as its possible that people want me to go away, I like to make it known that I don't consider it impolite for them to just tell me so, and I will do as they wish.  And of course I wouldn't think of posting IC without a confirmation; that's just the epitome of rude (In fact, one of the questions I asked the other group that got ignored, since they did accept me into the group, was whether or not I could post in the IC thread, since my character was captured but he theoretically should be able to still do things; I'm stymied because they won't answer that...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil, you're totally in.  Once you're caught up in the thread, you can start posting.    Sorry for not making that clear earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, you're totally in.  Once you're caught up in the thread, you can start posting.    Sorry for not making that clear earlier.



 Heh, I read every single page of all three threads before posting before (I like to be informed before I start blabbing).  Question then:  I said I would play Shalah or make a new character.  I really like Shalah's concept, but I don't care so much for some mechanics.  If I play Shalah, can I retcon some of the mechanical decisions for which I don't particularly care?  I have more specifics, and if you like, I can e-mail you instead of annoying all the other people with them


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can e-mail you instead of annoying all the other people with them




Your not bugging me any...  but I'm nosy.   (and told you!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your not bugging me any...  but I'm nosy.   (and told you!)



 Haha, you were correct, I'll admit.  The problem is that I never know when I'm bugging someone because my Sense Motive check suffers a -10 penalty across the Internet


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your not bugging me any...  but I'm nosy.   (and told you!)



 Some of the changes do involve the party-dynamic of Samira-Shalah, so if you want to hear it, I'll post it here.  Particularly, Shalah came across quite a bit as either "Samira-lite" or "That other harem girl who didn't really do anything" especially when Goddess FallenAngel started not posting and making Isida play Shalah as an NPC.  The characters are similar enough that I think Shalah needs some tweaking (that follows her character concept of course) in order to make her more different and interesting compared to Samira.  Oh, and while I was making comparisons, BS, I noticed that you forgot to apply Samira's racial +2 bonus to Dex and Wisdom to your Reflex and Will save bonuses


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil, re-tooling is fine with me.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, re-tooling is fine with me.  What did you have in mind?



 It depends on exactly how far I would be allowed to change the mechanics.  Some ideas:  The way I see it, Shalah has several interesting sides that could be reflected by different choices.  I see her as a character who was at first obedient to the wishes of those in charge of her life (Lawful Good) but slowly became rebellious and Chaotic, to the point where she escaped the harem and became a proponent of Freedom.  As a gestalt character, she really has two halves, which I can address one at a time:

Caster half (currently BoEMII Bard): Clearly this should be some kind of specialist in enchantment type effects, but I don't have BoEMII, and if I could switch it to Telepath, Enchanter, or Sorcerer, in order of preference, without causing consistency problems, that would be awesome!

Skills and racial half (currently Geniekin3/Rog4/Seductress4):  I don't see this list of classes as such a logical progression.  I'd prefer something more along the lines of starting as Monk to reflect her obedience early in life [and the OOC thread says that some harems have this sort of training] then switching to Seductress as she moved to Neutral Good, and finally Rogue and or maybe Paladin of Freedom (I know the setting doesn't have any of the armoured Lawful Good chivalrous knight Paladins, but I thought UA's Paladin of Freedom might be a natural fit for Shalah once she escaped from the harem, especially considering the fate of her dagger/friend) after she escaped and became truly Chaotic and independent (I'm not sure that Shalah would have continued advancing in Seductress once she was free from the harem, and at most I'd think she would advance hesitantly, only taking levels every once in a while).  

Depending on how much of this is acceptable, I'd like to change skill, feat, magic item, and ability score selection a tad as well.

Oh and specific feat question: Nymph's Kiss from BoED seems perfect (I mean she does have a Half-Nymph lover, right?)  Would it be OK to make her exalted?  She seems that way from "However, she is a deeply caring woman, and dislikes to hurt anyone’s feelings, instead wishing to spread only pleasure and happiness wherever she treads."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil, I'm cool with the Telepath, and good with all of your changes up to the Paladin of Freedom.  Psychic Warriors are the paladins (so to speak) of Keldev, and the modifications that would have to be made to the paladin of freedom would be extensive in order to get them to fit.  The associations is one thing that worries me, as you have LN members in this party.  Also, the proficiency in martial weapons and heavier armors does not seem like something she would every really develop.  So... not so cool with the paladin, but fine with the rest of it.

Taking Nymph's Kiss might be ok, but just make sure you know the ramifications for being the only Exalted character in the group.  You're going to end up being a ruler (theoretically) and I'll tell you straight up that all the current sultans are LN, as is the society as a whole.  But maybe you could change that.... 

Changing skill, feat, magic item, and ability scores should be fine, just run all the changes by me first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Interesting changes...  The telepath probably makes Samira a happier girl so I/she have no complaints. 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Taking Nymph's Kiss might be ok.




Do remember that you have to maintain that relationship...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, I'm cool with the Telepath, and good with all of your changes up to the Paladin of Freedom.  Psychic Warriors are the paladins (so to speak) of Keldev, and the modifications that would have to be made to the paladin of freedom would be extensive in order to get them to fit.  The associations is one thing that worries me, as you have LN members in this party.  Also, the proficiency in martial weapons and heavier armors does not seem like something she would every really develop.  So... not so cool with the paladin, but fine with the rest of it.
> 
> Taking Nymph's Kiss might be ok, but just make sure you know the ramifications for being the only Exalted character in the group.  You're going to end up being a ruler (theoretically) and I'll tell you straight up that all the current sultans are LN, as is the society as a whole.  But maybe you could change that....
> 
> Changing skill, feat, magic item, and ability scores should be fine, just run all the changes by me first.



 Sure Paladin of Freedom was just a random idea, I wasn't sure if any of it was workable except the monk thing.  If that's not OK, I'll just take those levels in Rogue and work on the Freedom aspect of the character by taking Contemplative in Shalah's chosen spirits next level (If I recall correctly, you need 13 ranks of Knowledge[Religion] to qualify for that right [don't have the book on me]?).  Telepath is going to be really neat because the Attraction power, in particular will allow Shalah to synergise with Samira without overlapping (there's only so many times you can cast Charm Person on someone, but giving one of us a bonus to Cha-based skill checks will certainly help!)  I'll need to know your changes on the Psion that you mentioned briefly in an early post on the OOC thread.  I assume some of that is that you are using some stuff from Mindscapes as I saw some PrCs from the same.  As far as exalted, my players tell me that I tend to play most of my good characters as exalted anyways.  I mean, I'm not going to take Vow of Peace and then insist that nobody in the group attack anything or something like that   If I follow the path of exaltedness in the BoED (Helping Others, Charity, Healing, Personal Sacrifice, Worshipping Good Entities, Casting Good Spells, Mercy, Forgiveness, Bringing Hope, Redeeming Evil) I think it fits in with Shalah's concept without causing problems for anyone else.  

Thanks!  I'll get back to you with the changes once you let me know what I need to do different from the base XPH psionic rules.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Basically I was going to have psionic people use the Mindscapes mental combat system.  But I believe somewhere in this thread I abandoned it because I was about to implode from using gestalt (something I will never do again...).  But I may take it up again.  Do you have Mindscapes?  Or the full Hyperconsciousness (which updates Mindscapes to 3.5)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Basically I was going to have psionic people use the Mindscapes mental combat system. But I believe somewhere in this thread I abandoned it because I was about to implode from using gestalt (something I will never do again...). But I may take it up again. Do you have Mindscapes? Or the full Hyperconsciousness (which updates Mindscapes to 3.5)?



No, I don't, but I love psionics enough that I'm always meaning to buy it and then forgetting or convincing myself not to spend the money (and I know basically what's inside because I read all the free stuff about both books on Monte's site). So if you told me right now that I needed it, it would present me a good reason to convince myself that I need to buy it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> because I was about to implode from using gestalt (something I will never do again...)




Yeah who convinced you to run a gestalt game anyhow..?    That person should be tar and feathered or maybe just shot…  I would hate for a chicken to pay for his crimes also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah who convinced you to run a gestalt game anyhow..?    That person should be tar and feathered or maybe just shot…  I would hate for a chicken to pay for his crimes also.



 I've found that the best way to play in a gestalt-style game without imploding (and not saying that this is easy either) is to create 63 gestaltish classes, give them all unique and interesting abilities, and then treat them as normal classes.  I did this once; it was fun 

As for who convinced her to run gestalt, my guess would be it was the person who joined and posted their character first, and also didn't ask to join on the OOC thread (since they were the proposer)...hmmm, I wonder who that could be


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've found that the best way to play in a gestalt-style game without imploding (and not saying that this is easy either) is to create 63 gestaltish classes, give them all unique and interesting abilities, and then treat them as normal classes.




They are normal classes and it’s far easier if you take the fractional advancement in consideration for saves and BAB.  (And for star wars reputation, and defensive bonus, which was something, I had to create for myself.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for who convinced her to run gestalt, my guess would be it was the person who joined and posted their character first, and also didn't ask to join on the OOC thread (since they were the proposer)...hmmm, I wonder who that could be




My name was in the player list when the original post for recruitment came up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

> They are normal classes and it’s far easier if you take the fractional advancement in consideration for saves and BAB. (And for star wars reputation, and defensive bonus, which was something, I had to create for myself.)





Well, you see, the classes that make up the gestalt are normal classes, but gestalting them together is what takes the effort. My 63 classes included both halves of the gestalt already, so there was no actual gestalting process necessary, but characters still had the feel of gestalt.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm....307 posts in this thread in the 290 days before I popped in, and now we've had 47 in less than 24 hours.  I'm either invigorating the thread or just blowing a lot of hot air.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My 63 classes included both halves of the gestalt already, so there was no actual gestalting process necessary, but characters still had the feel of gestalt.




Where do you get the core classes from?  (I must have 100 books that add new 20 level core classes.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Where do you get the core classes from? (I must have 100 books that add new 20 level core classes.  )



Ah, I didn't explain myself well enough: I made them myself by gestalting two normal D&D core classes and adding a pinch of imagination. Then I divvied them up across the cultures of different worlds, made races for each world, and created a neo-Spelljamming gestalt setting. Here's a list of races and classes I made 
[SBLOCK]
Vanarca[Vanarcan] (Altania [Altanian]): Magocracy, all inhabitants have innate magickal abilities
Races- Altanian
Arcanist, Spellhunter, Spellsworn, Spellsword, Spellfrenzied, Spellguardian

Xarata[Xaratu] (Lara Kai [Larakese]): Oriental flavour, legendary martial arts
Races- Larakese
Ronin, Ninja, Sohei, Wu Jen, Martial Artist, Ascetic, Samurai

Tymadeau[Tymadish] (Rowain[Rowaini]): Medieval flavour, traditionalist
Races- Rowaini, Byblan
Knight, Troubadour, Jester, Witch, Swashbuckler, Sage

Rhapsodia[Rhapt] (Sonata[Sonatan]): World controlled by music and song
Races- Melodian, Harmonian
Soulsinger, Treesinger, Bladesinger, Oathsinger, Truthsinger, Spellsinger

Kanath[Kanather] (Eldiz[Eldish]): Cosmopolitan Urban Centre, home of the Organization
Races- Dolathi, Immigrants from other Worlds
Planeswalker, Alley Stalker, Bounty Hunter, Eldritch Infiltrator, Marksman, Urban Naturalist

Chuliit[Chuliiti] (Yharaz[Yharzu]): Jungle-covered prehistoric world
Races- Lacerta, Feldori
Totemist, Animist, Shaman, Wild Mage, Soulwarden

Scandaj[Scandajian] (Nardaln[Narlse]): Norse Viking-like setting with islands and longboats
Races- Narlseman, Nibelan, Tralg 
Skald, Berserker, Raider, Wrathbringer, Mystic

Arris[Arrian] (Valthas[Valsian]): Desert world with a few lush oases
Races- Valsian, Mojiin
Dweamoreater, Preserver, Ecomancer, Avenger, Dragonlord

Amaranthia[Amaranthine] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
Races- Sidhe, Nymph[Naiad, Dryad, etc]
Classes- Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, Enchantress, Nymph

Gyaros [Gyarive] (Praetorianus[Praetorian]): Imperial world with Roman flavour
Races- Praetor, Pleb
Gladiator, Centurion, Templar, Liberator, War Mage

Sancirce[Sancyric] (Putalis[Putal]): Superstititious world dominated by a strong church
Races- Sacra, Vildri
Zealot, Heretic, Inquisitor, Champion, Psalmist
Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green

Larakese:
+4 DEX +4 WIS -2 CHA
Ancestral Weapon, Ancestral Feats
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Filial piety, elders and wisdom held in esteem, otherwise by clan
Hair colours: Always black, Eye colours: brown/black

Rowaini:
+2/+0 STR M/F, +2/+0 CON M/F, -2/-0 INT M/F, +0/+2 WIS M/F, +4 CHA
Legendary Item, Rowaini Craftmanship
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Male-dominated medieval monarchy
Hair colours (common to rare): Browns, Black, Ruddy Auburn, Blonde, Eye colours (common to rare): Brown, Grey, Green, Hazel, Blue

Byblan:
-2 STR, -4 CON, +4 INT, +4 WIS, +4 CHA 
Byblan Lore, Byblan Knowledge
Type- Outsider, genderless, reproduces through ascension, involving studying forgotten lore
Society- Solitary, don't care much for government so tend to live with what the Rowaini decide
No hair, rubbery greyish-blue skin, large black eyes

Melodian:
-2 STR +2 DEX -2 CON +4 WIS +4 CHA
Immunity to Electricity, Sonic Vulnerability, Musical Sensitivity
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony 
Society- Peaceful cooperative ruled jointly by all Melodians
Hair and Eye colours tend to be vibrant, crystalline colours, statuesque, finely chiseled features

Harmonian: 
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON -4 WIS +4 CHA
Immunity to Electricity, Sonic Vulnerability, Musical Sensitivity, Strengthen the Melody
Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces through the Song of Life ceremony
Society- Subordinates in the Melodian cooperative
Hair and eye colours tend to be translucent and pale colours, shorter than Melodians with subtle features

Dolathi:
Physical Stats: two +2 and one -2, Mental Stats: two +2 and one -2
Alternate forms [Humanoid only]
Type- Abberation[Shapeshifter], can change gender, reproduces as assumed form
Society- Confusing, evershifting hierarchy. Only the archduke's position at the top is ever stable
Appearance as assumed form

Lacerta:
+2 STR -2 DEX +2 INT +4 WIS
Natural Attacks, +3 Natural Armour, Totem Affinity, +2 Balance 
Type- Monstrous Humanoid, genderless, reproduces through reincarnation
Society- Tribal, usually led by a wise elder shaman
Appear as humanoid dinosaurs, skin colours are typically greens or oranges, although red and pink are not unknown

Feldori:
+4 DEX +4 CON -2 INT -2 WIS +2 CHA (+2 to any stat from Paternal Power)
Paternal Power, Luck Affinity, +2 Balance
Type- Humanoid, female only, reproduces by absorption of foreign DNA through fangs
Society- Tribal, often led by the most skilled or persuasive
Appear as catlike humanoids, green feline eyes, many possible hair colours

Narlseman:
+4/+2 STR M/F, +4 DEX, +2/+0 CON M/F, -4 WIS, +0/+4 CHA M/F

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human

Nibelan:
+2 STR +4 CON +4 WIS -4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, male only, reproduces as human

Tralg:
+8 STR -2 DEX +6 CON -4 INT -4 WIS -4 CHA 
Size Large, Light Sensitivity, Incredible Hardiness
Type- Giant, male only, reproduces as human with a DC 25 Fort Save or the mother dies 
Society- Rudimentary society ruled by the strongest
Appear as large, often grotesque, brutes. Skin colour varies by tribe, from brown to green

Valsian:
-2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-


Mojiin:
+4 STR -2 CON +4 WIS
Type- Dragon, reproduces through tapping into the Arrian life-force
Society-


Sidhe:
-2 STR +4 DEX -2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA
DR 5/cold iron, Cold Iron Vulnerability, Faerie Form 3/day, +2 Diplomacy, +2 Knowledge Arcana
Type- Fey, female only, reproduces through the trinity ritual
Society- Nearly moneyless harmonious society, somewhat meritocraticly elitist
Appearance- Delicately beautiful, rich, colourful hair and eyes

Nymph:
+4 WIS +4 CHA (other stats as type)
Dazzling Beauty, Symbiosis, +2 Diplomacy, +2 Bluff
Type- Fey, female only, generated by Amaranthian natural energy
Society- Peaceful society of equals, based on friendship and favors
Appearance- Vibrantly beautiful, hair and eye colours depend on type

Praetor:
+4 STR -2 DEX +4 INT

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-

Pleb:
+2 STR +2 DEX +2 CON 

Type- Construct, crafted by Praetorian War Mages

Sacra:
+2 CON -2 INT +4 WIS +2 CHA

Type- Humanoid, female-dominant, reproduces as human

Vildri:
+4 DEX -2 CON +4 INT 

Type- Plant, reproduces asexually by budding, pollenation can lead to more genetic variation

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh, point of inquiry:  It looks like last time Shalah was able to ignore item slot affinities when pricing her magic items (and even buy wondrous things in rings and vice versa).  Does that mean I can do that too (or should I fix it so she has to pay more) ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't explain myself well enough...




No you explained yourself quite well...  I was just showing how much more difficult you made gestalt classes.   (At least for me I like unique races and classes cause it’s easier to feel like your character is special.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> made races for each world, and created a neo-Spelljamming gestalt setting.




We're getting way off topic here but I wouldn't mind playing in a Spelljammer-esque PbP game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No you explained yourself quite well... I was just showing how much more difficult you made gestalt classes.  (At least for me I like unique races and classes cause it’s easier to feel like your character is special.)
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting way off topic here but I wouldn't mind playing in a Spelljammer-esque PbP game.



Hahaha, maybe if someone convinces me to run one. Once I've played in a few PbP games, I'm going to start feeling like I owe it to the GMs of those games to run one of my own, and I could certainly run that system (and I contend that now that I finished it, its actually _easier_ to run than normal gestalt) 

On topic: Got any clue as to my inquiry about items?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha, maybe if someone convinces me to run one.




and here I thought I was... *pout*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> On topic: Got any clue as to my inquiry about items?




Ahh somewhat but it would hardly be official but I know my character has a navel ring of blinking, lesser instead of a cloak.  (but if my memory serves me correctly I think we got one item free and that was my item.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

> and here I thought I was... *pout*



Hmm...maybe I'll feel out for interest and then think of starting one after I finish writing for the Eyros Campaign Setting PDF (writing deadline May 23rd).  I'd be surprised if I could actually find people who want to play in my crazy setting though 



> Ahh somewhat but it would hardly be official but I know my character has a navel ring of blinking, lesser instead of a cloak. (but if my memory serves me correctly I think we got one item free and that was my item.)



Well Shalah's free item seems to be her intelligent (and somehow level 10?) dagger.  But then pretty much all of her other items were in the wrong slots without paying the 1.5 multiplier.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, point of inquiry:  It looks like last time Shalah was able to ignore item slot affinities when pricing her magic items (and even buy wondrous things in rings and vice versa).  Does that mean I can do that too (or should I fix it so she has to pay more) ?



  That wasn't quite the case.  It was more a case of use different slots or rather naming of slots.  Using the abilities of an item normally given as boots, but having it be in necklack form instead, for example.  Her dagger was something I created out of the Book of Eldritch Might III.

I allowed people to use different slots for different items freely.  For example, say I wanted both boots of levitation and boots of speed.  I decide to take the boots of speed, and instead have bracelets of levitation.  I'm still using up a slot, just not the typical slot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That wasn't quite the case.  It was more a case of use different slots or rather naming of slots.  Using the abilities of an item normally given as boots, but having it be in necklack form instead, for example.




That would seem to imply that you would pay the 1.5 multiplier unless that necklace still counted for the boots or we where ignoring the slots in the first place. (if it made sense)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That wasn't quite the case.  It was more a case of use different slots or rather naming of slots.  Using the abilities of an item normally given as boots, but having it be in necklack form instead, for example.  Her dagger was something I created out of the Book of Eldritch Might III.
> 
> I allowed people to use different slots for different items freely.  For example, say I wanted both boots of levitation and boots of speed.  I decide to take the boots of speed, and instead have bracelets of levitation.  I'm still using up a slot, just not the typical slot.



 I'm confused.  Does that mean that I do pay the x1.5 or that I don't?  
Examples: Bracelets of Sand's Kiss- Usual Slot Affinity: Friends, Shalah's Use: Armour
Necklace of the Jewel- Usual Slot Affinity: Protection, Discernment, Shalah's Use: Charisma

She didn't pay the 1.5 on either of these.

So far, my guess is that you were trying to tell me that I don't have to pay 1.5x for any slot, but I can't just ignore the number of slots and put 50 items on.  Am I right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

You can use your slots as you see fit, without paying extra cash, but you can only use the normal slots available.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Just wondering, are all slots filled now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You can use your slots as you see fit, without paying extra cash, but you can only use the normal slots available.



 Hurray, then I understood you perfectly!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just wondering, are all slots filled now?



 Umm...I don't remember seeing anyone take the Elocator yet?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just wondering, are all slots filled now?



  No one has taken Tarek al Saoud, wrath of the spirits , Exalted priest of the Five Pillars - NG Male Gemchild soulknife 10/psion (kineticist) 8, elocater 1 Gemchild (Mineral genasi) yet.  If you're interested, look him over, see if you want to make any changes, get caught up in the thread, and you're in.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

The main problem I see so far is that I don't own Dragon 313 and would simply making him a 1/2 Jann ala Sandstorm be too much a change instead? (Sandstorm and staring at my dusty Al-Quadim books is my main reason for interest after all )

Not sure about any other changes, haven't finished reading yet


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The main problem I see so far is that I don't own Dragon 313 and would simply making him a 1/2 Jann ala Sandstorm be too much a change instead? (Sandstorm and staring at my dusty Al-Quadim books is my main reason for interest after all )
> 
> Not sure about any other changes, haven't finished reading yet



 Happily, all the racial traits are here for you in the Rogue's Gallery   Hurray! http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1635657#post1635657


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Yup yup, the original player was very thorough in putting down the abilities and traits from each class.  Besides, I don't have Sandstorm.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup yup, the original player was very thorough in putting down the abilities and traits from each class.  Besides, I don't have Sandstorm.



 Yup, I don't have any of my Dragon magazines with me in Cambridge (sadly, I left everything behind but my DMing gear), but there was more than enough info on the things I didn't have.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2005)

Gestalt is less of a problem, if you disallow multiclassing completely. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Getalt is less of a problem, if you disallow multiclassing completely.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 That's another great way too.  My solution makes multiclassing a lot less hellish because there are only 63 possibilities, but it puts a lot of pressure on the DM to come up with interesting classes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

OK, after extensive retooling, checking, double-checking, and triple-checking, I now present Shalah-Prime (inside the SBlock so she doesn't take up space if you don't care to look):

[SBLOCK]
Shalah, Flower of the Hidden Oasis and Ala’Kamal’s Fallen Star
Female Human Genie-Kin3/Rogue1/Monk2/Telepath10/Seductress4
Character level: 10
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Chosen Spirits: Spirits of Beauty, Pleasure, and Entertainment
City: Formerly Binum; more recently Sagheer
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 120 lbs
Hair: Red-tinged gold
Eyes: Molten Gold
Age: 129

Str: 10 (+0) [0 points, +2 racial] 
Dex: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 24 (+7) [16 points, +2 racial, +2 level, +4 Sash] 
Wis: 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial] 
Cha: 22 (+6) [16 points, +4 Silks] 

Class and Racial Abilities
Genie-Kin abilities - Natural AC +1. Spell-like abilities - 1/day enlarge person, invisibility, reduce person, speak with animals as a first level caster. Save is 10 + spell level + Cha mod. Planar Jaunt (Sp): 1/day a genie-kin can travel to any elemental plane, the Astral plane, or the Material Plane as though using planeshift cast by a 13th level caster. The genie-kin and any willing creatures brought along appear at a random location on the destination plane. The genie-kin and the creatures brought on the planar jaunt remain on the other plane (or any location on any plane they go from there) for 1 minute per racial HD of the genie-kin (minimum 1 minute). When this duration expires, the genie-kin and all creatures on the planar jaunt return to their original positions on their origin plane. An effect that suppresses or dispels planar jaunt sends the genie-kin back to the exact places from where they left. If the space where a creature on the planar jaunt is occupied upon its return, it appears in the nearest unoccupied space. Fire resistance 5. +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis. Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.

Rogue abilities- Sneak attack +1d6, Trapfinding

Monk abilities- Bonus Featx2, Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Evasion, 

Telepath abilities- Bonus Featx3, 21 Powers Known, 123 PsP per day

Seductress abilities – Spellcasting, Seduce, Alluring, Seducer’s Kiss I,II, Exotic Defense, Seductive Art, Alchemy of Love 

Hit Dice: (3d8+3) + 2d8 + 8d6 + 10
HP: 81 [8+(4*6)+(8*4.5)+13]
AC: 20 (+3 Dex, +1 natural, +6 circumstance [exotic defense])
Init: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 30 ft 

Saves (nonmagic saves in parens)
Fortitude +8 (7) [+5 2/3 base, +1 Con, +1 Slippers, +1 Nymph's Kiss vs Spells and Spell-like]
Reflex +12 (11) [+7 base, +3 Dex, +1 Slippers, +1 Nymph's Kiss vs Spells and Spell-like]
Will +11 (10) [+7 base, +2 Wis, +1 Slippers, +1 Nymph's Kiss vs Spells and Spell-like]

BAB: +7/+2 (7 ½)
Melee Atk: +8/+3 (1d3+1/19-20/x2/S, Twice-Cursed [+1 native outsider-detecting, roguefriend, ribbon-dagger])

Skills

Appraise +7/+9 [0 ranks, +7 Int, +2 synergy from Craft for alchemical items]

Autohypnosis +5 [1.0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 synergy from Concentration]

Balance +5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy from Tumble]

Bluff +26 [13 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 Persuasive, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Concentration +14 [13 ranks, +1 Con]

Craft (alchemy) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Diplomacy +38 [13 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 Trustworthy, +2 Alluring, +2 synergy from Bluff, +2 synergy from Knowledge (nobility and royalty), +2 synergy from Sense Motive, +3 unnamed from Friendly Psicrystal, +1 competence from Seductive Art, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Disguise +34/+36 [13 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 synergy from Bluff to act IC, +10 unnamed from Veil, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Escape Artist +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]

Forgery +7 [0 ranks, +7 Int]

Gather Information +28 [13 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 Trustworthy, +2 synergy from Knowledge (local), +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Hide +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Intimidate +15 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 Persuasive, +2 synergy from Bluff, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]]

Jump +2 [0 ranks, +0 Str, +2 synergy from Tumble]

Knowledge (arcana) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (history) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (local) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (nature) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (religion) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Knowledge (the planes) +12 [5 ranks, +7 Int]

Listen +4 [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Alertness]

Move Silently +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Perform (act) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (comedy) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (dance) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (keyboard instruments) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (oratory) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (percussion instruments) +15/+17 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 circumstance from MW Zills, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (sing) +21 [10 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (string instruments) +15/+19 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Perform (wind instruments) +11 [0 ranks, +6 Cha, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Ride +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Search +7 [0 ranks, +7 Int]

Sense Motive +16 [13 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 competence from Seductive Art]

Sleight of Hand +7 [0 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 synergy from Bluff]

Spellcraft +14/+16 [5 ranks, +7 Int, +2 synergy from Knowledge (arcana), +2 synergy from Use Magic Device for scrolls]

Spot +4 [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 Alertness]

Survival +4 [0 ranks, +2 Wisdom, +2 synergy from Knowledge (nature) aboveground]

Tumble +16 [13 ranks, +3 Dex]

Use Magic Device +24/26 [13 ranks, +6 Cha, +2 synergy from Spellcraft for scrolls, +3 circumstance [Persuasion] from Bracelets, +2 circumstance [Fey Splendour] Nymph's Kiss]

Use Rope +3/+5 [0 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 synergy from Escape Artist involving bindings]


Feats:
Improved Initiative (genie-kin bonus)
Persuasive (human bonus)
Psicrystal Affinity (Telepath 1st)
Nymph's Kiss (1st level)
Improved Grapple (Monk 1st)
Alertness (Psicrystal bonus)
Combat Reflexes (Monk 2nd)
Trustworthy (3rd level)
Psionic Endowment (Telepath 5th)
Alluring (Seductress 1st)
Psionic Meditation (6th level)
Greater Psionic Endowment [BoEM2] (9th level)
Overchannel (Psion 10th)

Languages: Keldev (Common), Nessarine, Atiik, Ignan, Sylvan, Celestial, Giant, Draconic, Aquan, Auran.

Spells Per Day: 1st – 3. 2nd – 3.
Spells Known 
1st—Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Hypnotism, Peacock's Beauty, Ray of Enfeeblement, Remove Fear, Sleep, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter
2nd—Calm Emotion, Cat’s Grace, Cure Moderate Wounds, Daze Monster, Eagle’s Splendor, Endurance, Enthrall, Heroism, Hold Person, Rage, Suggestion
DC 16 + spell level (+1 Enchantment, +2 Mind-Affecting and Language Dependent, +1 if Psionic Endowment is spent)

Powers Known
1st—Psionic Charm (T, M-A), Attraction (T, M-A), Telempathic Projection (T, M-A), Vigor, Inertial Armour, Force Screen, Defensive Precognition
2nd—Psionic Suggestion (T, M-A), Aversion (T, M-A), Biofeedback, Swarm of Crystals
3rd—Hostile Empathic Transfer (T, M-A), Body Adjustment, Dispel Psionics, Touchsight
4th—Psychic Reformation (T, M-A), Psionic Dominate (T, M-A), Schism (T, M-A), Energy Adaptation
5th—Power Resistance, Mind Probe (T, M-A)
DC 17 + power level (+1 Enchantment, +2 Mind-Affecting and Language Dependent, +1 if Psionic Endowment is spent)

Save DC +2 of mind-affecting and language-dependent spells and powers (Alluring)
Save DC +1 of Enchantment/Telepathy powers (Amulet)

Equipment

Twice-Cursed – +1 native-outsider detecting, roguefriend ribbon dagger (Free Starting Item)
Amulet of Celestial Bliss (+1 to DC of Enchantment/Telepathy powers, Necklace slot, 8000 GP)
Silks of Ineluctable Desire (+4 enhancement bonus to Charisma, Torso slot, 16000 GP)
Veil of Badoura's Deception (as Hat of Disguise, Lenses slot, 1800 GP)
Shalah's Cerulean Circlet (Detect Water, Create Water, Control Water, just like Gi from Captain Planet!, Head slot, Free [for dancing to the Water Elemental])
Bracelets of the Impassioned Sha'ir (+3 circumstance bonus to all Charisma-based skill checks, Arms slot, 4500 GP) 
Sash of the Courtesan's Whispers (+4 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Belt slot, 16000 GP)
Slippers of Serendipitous Sighs (+1 resistance bonus to Saves, Foot slot, 1000 GP)
Lover’s Boon (4 doses of contraceptive, 10 gp)
Bewitching Powder (-2 penalty to Will saves, 1 hour, 50 gp)
Perfume of Allure (+2 alchemical bonus to Cha, 1d3 hours, 50 gp)
Steamcloud (Fine and sturdy camel; solid white in color, +2 Con, 125 gp)
Zills, masterwork (100 gp)
Ink (1 vial, 8 gp)
Inkpen (1 sp)
Mirror (small steel, 10 gp)
Parchment (10 sheets, 2 gp)
Soap (2 lbs, 1 gp)
Perfume (varying scents, 5 gp)
Entertainer’s Outfits (3 dancing outfits, 1 comprised mostly of veils, 1 strung with small bells, 9 gp)
Courtier’s Outfits (8 outfits of varying colors and styles, 240 gp)
Noble’s Outfits (3 of differing colors and styles, 225 gp)
Jewelry (of differing styles, types, and gems, 1,780 gp total)
Jewelry Box (locked with Good lock and finely carved, 120 gp)

Money
GP: 64
SP: 9

Note – Her jewelry can be used as additional currency, as needed.

Twice-Cursed, intelligent ribbon dagger, 10th level: hardness 5, hp 10; Communication: Empathy; Perception: Sight, Darkvision, and Hearing; AL CN; SV Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 12, Dex 8, Con -, Int 7, Wis 8, Cha 16.
Skills and Feats: Sense Motive +12, Perform (dance) +7; Float, Attack, Sight, Darkvision, Increase Speed x2.
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day – detect poison, mage hand, mage armor, color spray, true strike, blur, cat’s grace, bull’s strength, remove curse, break enchantment. 2/day - detect magic, cure moderate wounds.

Twice-Cursed is a +1 native-outsider detecting (60’), roguefriend (+1d6 SA) ribbon dagger. A year ago a pair of harem girls attempted to escape their harem. One of the girls was slain before they could scale the wall, and her blood wet the ribbon dagger her friend was carrying. Part of her spirit entered it, and as the weapon had unknowingly been partially enchanted, the weapon became somewhat intelligent.
Twice-Cursed is female, and has a strong independent streak. She doesn’t have all the memories that her human self once possessed, but she utterly loathes being confined, and will aid her bearer in any way she can to free them. With the ability to attack under her own power, she is willing to throw herself into battle on behalf of her owner. 
She can fly at a speed of 30 ft., and attacks at +9/+4, for 1d3+2 damage, x2 crit, has 5 ft. reach, and if thrown has a range of 20 ft. She can see, hear, and has darkvision 60 ft. She can only communicate to her owner through surges of emotion. If she’s sensing someone’s motive for her owner, she will send a surge of the emotion she is sensing to her owner. Her spell like abilities she can cast on herself or her owner as requested. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

OK, last annoying message from me for a bit, I promise.  I put up my first IC post about a few minutes ago.  I tried to read and reread everything on Shalah before posting, hoping to connect with the original character and the setting information.  Please post here honest criticisms of anything I messed up, or even just style issues that I should change.  And please don't go easy on me because I'm the new guy; I've read everything so far, so there should be no excuse for my incompetence.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2005)

How many seconds does a bit stand for? 

j/k

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> How many seconds does a bit stand for?
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...



1/8 of a byte!

Wait....you tricked me!


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok. I read over the entire thread and realized that Tarek's basically said "Hi, my name is Tarek, and I'm um, a Priest" and sort of vanished mysteriously or stayed silent from then on out. Since we're talking about reinventing the characters a bit (okay! So I reinvented a lot, he's still um, self-sufficient and um, holy) I decided to see if my new-fangled concept for Tarek would fly. The main problem I'm still having is making sure that I'm doing this whole gestalt with ecls right? And what is this about Chosen Spirits? Am I missing an important and costly sourcebook    Anyways, I trust my ability to run psionics like a hole in the head. I can barely GM it with players running all over me, so I made him a lot more vanilla mechanically. _Sblocks so I don't cause someone to have a heart attack from the endless scrolling._

[sblock]
Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Protector of the Pillars
Fighter 9/ Rogue 10 Gemchild (Mineral Genasi Ecl+1)
Character level: 10
Alignment: Lawful Good
Chosen Spirits: Justice and Earth
City: tbd
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 190lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Emerald Green
Age: 34
Experience: 45,000 xps

Str: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 Racial]
Dex: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 Racial]
Con: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 15 (+2) [8 points]
Cha: 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 Racial, +2 Level]

*Racial Abilities*
+2 Cha, +2 Str, -2 Dex
+1 Racial Bonus vs. Earth Spells & Effects, which increases every 5 levels (Currently +2)
Cannot Be Petrified
+2 Racial bonus to Appraise & Craft checks dealing with gems
+2 Racial bonus to Diplomacy & Bluff checks
Shed Light as torch from skin 2/day
Unerring sense direction to semi-precious & precious gems within 10'
Medium Size
Speed 20ft
Darkvision 60ft
Native Outsider
Terran as free bonus language

*Class Abilities*
Sneak Attack +5d6
Evasion
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +3
Special Ability (Bonus Feat)

Hit Dice: 10 + ((+8d10)*.75) + 30 Con
Hit Points: 100
AC: 13 [10 + 3 Bracers of Armor]

Initiative: +0
Speed: 30ft [20ft +10 Sandals of Striding & Springing]

*Saves*
Fortitude +9 [+3 Con]
Reflex +7 [+0 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 Wis]

BAB: +9/+4

*Melee Atk*:
+16 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 GWF] *+2 Merciful Shortspear* 1d6+7 x2 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 WS]
*Ranged Atk*:
+13 [+2 Magic +2 GWF] *+2 Merciful Shortspear *1d6+7 x2 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 WS]

*Skills*: (44 1st + 11/level)
Appraise(Int) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Int]
Bluff(Cha) +13 [4 Ranks +4 Cha +2 Racial +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Climb(Str) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Str]
Craft-Poetry(Int) +14 [11 Ranks + 3 Int]
Decipher Script(Int) +5 [2 Ranks + 3 Int]
Diplomacy(Cha) +28 [13 Ranks +4 Cha +2 Racial +2 Negotiator +3 Circlet of Persuasion +2 Synergy Knowledge-Nobility +2 Synergy Sense Motive]
Escape Artist(Dex) +7 [7 Ranks]
Gather Information(Cha) +19 [12 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Handle Animal(Cha) +17 [10 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Intimidate(Cha) +15 [8 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Knowledge-Religion(Int) +12 [6 Ranks +3 Int +3 Skill Focus]
Knowledge-Nobility(Int) +9 [6 Ranks +3 Int]
Knowledge-History(Int) +9 [6 Ranks +3 Int]
Listen(Wis) +4 [2 Ranks +2 Wis]
Ride(Dex) +4 [4 Ranks]
Search(Int) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Int]
Sense Motive(Wis) +17 [13 Ranks +2 Wis +2 Negotiator]
Spot(Wis) +15 [13 Ranks +2 Wis]
Survival(Wis) +17 [13 Ranks +2 Wis +2 Self-Sufficient]

*Languages*: Keldev, Terran, Nessarine, Attik, Ignan

*Feats*:
Self-Sufficient [Starting feat]
Weapon Focus: Shortspear [Fighter 1]
Power Attack [Fighter 2]
Endurance [3rd lvl]
Weapon Specialization: Shortspear [Fighter 4]
Combat Expertise [Fighter 6]
Skill Focus: Survival [6th lvl]
Greater Weapon Focus: Shortspear [Fighter 8]
Skill Focus: Knowledge-Religion [9th level]
Negotiator [Rogue Special Ability: Bonus Feat]


*Equipment*: gold 49,000 gp
+2 Merciful Shortspear [18,302gp] "Majd al Malik" or "Glory of Kings"
Ring of Sustenance [2,500gp]
Sandals of Striding & Springing [5,500gp]
Bracers of Armor +3 [9,000gp]
Circlet of Persuasion [4,500gp]
Heward's Handy Haversack [2,000gp]
Keoghtom's Ointment [4,000gp]
Golembane Scarab [2,500]


*Personality*:
Tarek rarely relies on anything outside his self, but is quick to courteously admire the achievements of others. Despite his former enslavement, he holds no ill-will against the nomadic tribes of the desert nor the institution itself particularly. Like the desert itself, Tarek can seem cold and emotionless unless his passions are stirred like the massive sandstorms that flay the meat off of sultan and slave alike. Though he is likened a priest of the Five Pillars, it is more as a courtesy of long familiarity and breadth of knowledge. He has aided them on so many occasions, trained so many of their warriors and even priests, that he is just accepted as a member of course. No matter what his widely ranging knowledge of the subject though, Tarek is not a believer in the faith as such. The Five Pillars are simply not something that he finds worthy of worshipping as such, so much as acknowledging that they are simply the way of the desert. To Tarek it would be as ridiculous as worshipping thunder simply because lightning rang. Though he has several opponents in this viewpoint, some scholars accept that Tarek's position upon the matter might be one of the most holy of all views. Tarek dismisses them as well.

*Appearance*:
Tarek rarely wears much clothing of any sort, prefering to wear long grey linen trousers and to keep his chest bare where all can see the ruinous scars that cover his body. Even for a gemchild his appearance is rare, as he seems to be characteristic of the traits of pearly othoclase or moonstone. As such, except for the pads of his hands and feet that are stained by years of hard use and his scars which mark his flesh with an angry pinkish grey, he is nearly stark white in skin tone. Set into that milky flesh are eyes of a deep dark opal brilliantly marked with emerald and yellow streaks. His hair is usually perceived as the most "normal" aspect about him. Deeply black, it is sometimes thought to be nearly the same sort of hair that a mere human might possess unless the light plays across it. Then the telltale brilliance of it reveals that it too is more akin to strands of black opal than anything possessed by humanity.

Even though his appearance is extraordinary, Tarek rarely pays it any mind except to some purpose. His beard is kept short and cropped utilitarian, and he wears little jewelry that serves no purpose. Sometimes he favors a turban matching his trousers or a deeply crimson vest on formal occasions.

*Background*:
Tarek al Saoud was not always named thus, nor was his father named in such a fashion, nor his grandfather. Slaves don't have names. Tarek was born in the blistering wastes of the deep deserts between the watchful eyes of the Sultans, a casualty of the harsh desert winds and scalding heat nearly before he was even born. When the nomads found him there, crying and covered in grit, there was much debate on if it were at all wise to take on such a strange child. A curse upon the tribe perhaps, or worse, might befall those who meddled in the ways of Fate thusly. Eventually the chieftain's daughter, whose children were all born still and silent, pled the boy's case before her tribe. That is how Tarek came into this world, as a kindness from the unkind.

Lest anyone believe his position admirable, know that the boy was different as few children are different anywhere and less are in the desperate tribes of the desert. He was not a member of the tribe, and the tribe had aided him, so he was a slave. He collected dung for the cooking fires, ate the carrion before the tribesmen dared to so that they could see if it were good or ill, and toiled in backbreaking labor. For his efforts he was beaten regularly, as his knotted shoulders and scarred flesh attest to. Beaten by the other children, the tribesmen, once he was beaten an inch from his life as a hospitality gesture for visitors with...peculiar tastes. Some children grow up dreaming of the people they might become when they're older. The boy dreamed of his name.

Eventually as he grew older, other things about him became more apparent. Besides his scars, his flesh was well-turned and graceful. He was stronger and taller than the tribespeople, and always his strange flesh set him apart. The women of the tribe began to covet him and argued amongst themselves for the slave's favor. It became disruptive and disturbing to the men of the tribe, so one night they came as a group to the small place where the boy slept and beat him mightily and took his abused body away from camp to be left to die.

When he awoke, he was nearly blind from the swelling and dehydrated. Still reeling from his injuries he wandered nearly aimlessly in the desert for months, surviving only on the merest of diets. When he came to the oasis that was a mere damp place of sand upon the ground he was in a near panic, for such places are always protected by the fiercest of desert guardians. This oasis, however, was strangely silent. The child tore his fingernails digging to the precious water, but eventually the shallow hole filled with sweet springwater. This was how the boy stopped being a slave, as a kindness from the desert.

He found bones surrounding the frail oasis, and took handfuls of sand and wore at them until the bones became a blade. With a blade, he knew, he could stab at travellers and live. Such was the certain knowledge of thirteen year old ex-slaves. 

As fate would have it though, The young boy's first choice in banditry was nearly his last. He moved at night, like a pale shadow gleaming under the moonlight. He had passed over many other travellers because there were too many of them, or they had weapons. When he saw the single, lone traveller wandering below his rocky outcropping he almost shouted with jubilation. More so, for the fellows obvious age and wealth. With a whoop he fell upon the old man. He stabbed at him, with every tendon in his body poised in the most lethal fashion he could twist them into. He expected the old man to shriek and die, but instead the man turned his robe and danced with him. The boy was nearly in tears with frustration, such was his plight. He had dearly underestimated this man, who laughed at him in the moonlight - not even bothering the draw his weapon as he mocked Tarek's incompetence. Finally he fell to his knees, resigned and exhausted.

"Take my life now, old man. The desert has tried twice and liked it not, the tribesmen of the desert took me and liked it not as well. If it be in your fate to do this, wield your blade upon me and finish what they would not."

The old man paused and rubbed his white beard.

"What is your name slave, and who is your master?"

The boy's eyes burned with hatred and he scowled.

"I have no name, but I am no man's slave save myself," he nearly shouted.

At that the old man's mirth seemed boundless and he bent nearly double with laughter. Seeing a chance, the boy lunged to strike for his bone-edged blade to stab at the man. Before his hand came with any distance of the knife though, the old man's hand held him at the throat and in the air with all laughter exchanged for menace.

"Well slave who is a slave to no one, know this: You amuse me mightily and so you shall live though you seek to disrupt my courtesy. If you apologize I might even let your stones see the next day's dawning, but you shall have to pledge to always obey the rules of courtesy."

So a relationship was born. The old man, who was the first man to hold the name Tarek al Saoud, was upon a pilgrimage to Harr to teach the young warriors of the Faith there as a reward from his Master. For years, the relationship was much the same as it was before in the tribe. The boy tended to the old man's medicines, and learned his letters so that he could carry messages around the city. He was the old man's nightly sounding board, to express his opinions upon various things that the elder Tarek deemed interesting.

Finally, years later, the old man came to the boy one morning.

"Boy, you have been here with me for all these years and tended to me and aided me though I have rarely asked you to do so, with no offering in return. I am old and will die soon, what can I give to you to sooth my passing? How may I repay you? Shall I give you gold? Jewels? If only I had a kingdom, child, I would pass it to you gladly!"

The boy considered this.

"I have no need for gold or jewels, and even if you owned a kingdom I am no man yet to rule one."

The old man smiled.

"See? You are wise beyond your years even so! I shall give to you what you will not turn away then."

"And that is?"

"Everything I have already given you, and more. I shall teach you to be the man who would rule a kingdom, even if that kingdom is the kingdom of yourself."

So the boy's training began. The way of the blade and the scroll were opened to him, at the elder Tarek's command almost all doors were opened and defered to him. He grew to be a fierce warrior and a quiet scholar, dutifully perfoming every demand that was asked upon him without comment or discontent.

Eventually though, the old man grew very old and the boy sat at his bedside waiting for the death to come and whisper to his flesh.

"Boy, you still ask nothing?"

"Nothing my Maste.." but the old man cut him off.

"Boy! I am not your Master! Remember, you are no man's slave! Remember this always- the sultan of yourself!" He clenched his fist and pounded at his chest, setting off another of the blood-soaked wheezing fits that he often suffered. When he recovered, he continued.

"Except for what I freely give, you have never asked for anything. I have come to accept this as fitting for a boy such as yourself in such a position."

"Now know this though, I too am a servant to those around me as much or more than I serve the Sultan. You are an instrument of Fate, whether you will it or not. Most importantly though, you are no child any longer and men are named as beasts are not."

"So since you will not ask for one of your own, I give mine to you, Tarek al Saoud. Take my name and use it for your will, because I have come to trust and confide in that will as much or more than my own. More than my own sons, may Fate bless them in their deaths, you are the flesh of my flesh. Flesh of my flesh, flesh of my flesh, flesh of my flesh, let the Fates know it is so and record it thrice spoken."

And that is how the boy became a man, at the kindness of another.
[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil - The new Shalah looks very good.  I just have one thing.  I didn't calculate your skill points, but just as a note, in 3.5 a headband of intelligence does _not_ add bonus skill points.  You just had a lot of skills, so I wanted to double-check.

James - In the second post of this thread, I believe, is some things on the old religions.  I had some info on the old gods there.  Pretty much there are a great host of spirits people can choose to follow, in addition to the old gods.  However, the Five Pillars of Faith is a relatively new relgion (about 250 years old) that sprang up after the Wars of the Sands.  Priests of any stripe are always psions, which is why Tarek was.  I very much like the new background, and you did do the levels correctly, but as a priest of the Five Pillars, Tarek should really, truly have some psion levels.  I can assist you in that if you want, because psionics are really quite cool.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> James - In the second post of this thread, I believe, is some things on the old religions.  I had some info on the old gods there.  Pretty much there are a great host of spirits people can choose to follow, in addition to the old gods.  However, the Five Pillars of Faith is a relatively new relgion (about 250 years old) that sprang up after the Wars of the Sands.  Priests of any stripe are always psions, which is why Tarek was.  I very much like the new background, and you did do the levels correctly, but as a priest of the Five Pillars, Tarek should really, truly have some psion levels.  I can assist you in that if you want, because psionics are really quite cool.



I'm sure they are, I'm just not as comfortable with them as I am with other classes. As far as the religion goes, I somehow got it into my head that The Five Pillars was the pantheonic name for the rest of the religions...oops!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Gestalt is less of a problem, if you disallow multiclassing completely.




Fractional advancement on saves and BAB...  It’s easy!  Everyone say Fractions are your friends!




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And please don't go easy on me because I'm the new guy; I've read everything so far, so there should be no excuse for my incompetence.




I enjoyed the post and I'm sure I'm going to enjoy having you on board.   (I'll give your email a reply in a second here...  Mondays are always the days I have to play catch up on.)

Edit: That's the first time I looked at it outside of email format...  You really should have broken that up into a few paragraphs.  It’s far easier on the eyes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm sure they are, I'm just not as comfortable with them as I am with other classes. As far as the religion goes, I somehow got it into my head that The Five Pillars was the pantheonic name for the rest of the religions...oops!



  I can help you with the psion part if you wish.  Or maybe Brother Shattersone would, if you ask him nicely.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I can help you with the psion part if you wish.  Or maybe Brother Shattersone would, if you ask him nicely.





Ahhh the closet I've come to playing a Psion was a Telepath cohort I had once...    I might not be the best person to ask...   :\


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't mind Tarek the way his is now as this one does double up my abilities as much as the old one did.  Maybe just a level or two of psion to qualify in the religion, or even psion warrior if you want to keep up with the martial skills better.

Keia


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fractional advancement on saves and BAB...  It’s easy!  Everyone say Fractions are your friends!




It's not so much the problem of figuring out the final stats... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It's not so much the problem of figuring out the final stats...




Okay, then what's the issue then?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I don't mind Tarek the way his is now as this one does double up my abilities as much as the old one did.  Maybe just a level or two of psion to qualify in the religion, or even psion warrior if you want to keep up with the martial skills better.




That's pretty much what I was thinking. I'll try to figure out how to best make him vaguely psionic and make the least amount of impact upon the character as written so far unless someone objects? It was pretty weird when I was first working on the character because I kept confusing the two! Finally had to transfer everything to note pad and stop referencing the Rogue's Gallery entirely.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, then what's the issue then?




Basically just too much stuff piled together.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

How about this James, take the Hidden Talent feat from the Psionics handbook.  That gives you 2 points points, one 1st level power (provided you have Cha 11 or higher), and the ability to take other psionic feats.  That way you qualify as "a devotee of the Five Pillars," but your real worth to the church comes from your skills rather than your mind.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Basically just too much stuff piled together.




It’s really not that hard but then again I’m use to playing 3-4 characters in the same game (my table tops games where always small so I love the idea of having less characters cause their skills aren’t needed.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I can help you with the psion part if you wish.  Or maybe Brother Shattersone would, if you ask him nicely.



 I can help with the psion part too if you like...I play psions about 40% of the time...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil - The new Shalah looks very good. I just have one thing. I didn't calculate your skill points, but just as a note, in 3.5 a headband of intelligence does _not_ add bonus skill points. You just had a lot of skills, so I wanted to double-check.
> 
> James - In the second post of this thread, I believe, is some things on the old religions. I had some info on the old gods there. Pretty much there are a great host of spirits people can choose to follow, in addition to the old gods. However, the Five Pillars of Faith is a relatively new relgion (about 250 years old) that sprang up after the Wars of the Sands. Priests of any stripe are always psions, which is why Tarek was. I very much like the new background, and you did do the levels correctly, but as a priest of the Five Pillars, Tarek should really, truly have some psion levels. I can assist you in that if you want, because psionics are really quite cool.



Yup, I'm aware, but I'm also an idiot and it looks like I added it in anyway by mistake. A large number of those skills have no ranks in them, and Nymph's Kiss and 20 INT gave me some bonus SP. It will add up correctly in about a minute when I smack 26 ranks away!

Edit: Then again, the original Shalah had a mysterious +7 Dex bonus to AC and Reflex saves, despite not having 24 Dex, and I've cut that away, so perhaps it will mollify my own smaller stupid mistakes?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Revised with Hidden Talent instead of Negotiator. Added mundane equipment.

Anything else?

[sblock]
Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Protector of the Pillars
Fighter 9/ Rogue 10 Gemchild (Mineral Genasi Ecl+1)
Character level: 10
Alignment: Lawful Good
Chosen Spirits: Justice and Earth
City: tbd
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 190lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Emerald Green
Age: 34
Experience: 45,000 xps

Str: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 Racial]
Dex: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 Racial]
Con: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 15 (+2) [8 points]
Cha: 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 Racial, +2 Level]

*Racial Abilities*
+2 Cha, +2 Str, -2 Dex
+1 Racial Bonus vs. Earth Spells & Effects, which increases every 5 levels (Currently +2)
Cannot Be Petrified
+2 Racial bonus to Appraise & Craft checks dealing with gems
+2 Racial bonus to Diplomacy & Bluff checks
Shed Light as torch from skin 2/day
Unerring sense direction to semi-precious & precious gems within 10'
Medium Size
Speed 20ft
Darkvision 60ft
Native Outsider
Terran as free bonus language

*Class Abilities*
Sneak Attack +5d6
Evasion
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +3
Special Ability (Bonus Feat)

Hit Dice: 10 + ((+8d10)*.75) + 30 Con
Hit Points: 100
AC: 13 [10 + 3 Bracers of Armor]

Initiative: +0
Speed: 30ft [20ft +10 Sandals of Striding & Springing]

*Saves*
Fortitude +9 [+3 Con]
Reflex +7 [+0 Dex]
Will +5 [+2 Wis]

BAB: +9/+4

*Melee Atk*:
+16 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 GWF] *+2 Merciful Shortspear* 1d6+7 x2 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 WS]
*Ranged Atk*:
+13 [+2 Magic +2 GWF] *+2 Merciful Shortspear *1d6+7 x2 [+2 Magic +3 Str +2 WS]

*Skills*: (44 1st + 11/level)
Appraise(Int) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Int]
Bluff(Cha) +13 [4 Ranks +4 Cha +2 Racial +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Climb(Str) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Str]
Craft-Poetry(Int) +14 [11 Ranks + 3 Int]
Decipher Script(Int) +5 [2 Ranks + 3 Int]
Diplomacy(Cha) +29 [13 Ranks +4 Cha +2 Racial +3 Circlet of Persuasion +2 Synergy Knowledge-Nobility +2 Synergy Sense Motive +3 Skill Focus]
Escape Artist(Dex) +7 [7 Ranks]
Gather Information(Cha) +19 [12 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Handle Animal(Cha) +17 [10 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Intimidate(Cha) +15 [8 Ranks +4 Cha +3 Circlet of Persuasion]
Knowledge-Religion(Int) +12 [6 Ranks +3 Int +3 Skill Focus]
Knowledge-Nobility(Int) +9 [6 Ranks +3 Int]
Knowledge-History(Int) +9 [6 Ranks +3 Int]
Listen(Wis) +4 [2 Ranks +2 Wis]
Ride(Dex) +4 [4 Ranks]
Search(Int) +5 [2 Ranks +3 Int]
Sense Motive(Wis) +15 [13 Ranks +2 Wis]
Spot(Wis) +15 [13 Ranks +2 Wis]
Survival(Wis) +18 [13 Ranks +2 Wis +3 Skill Focus]

*Languages*: Keldev, Terran, Nessarine, Attik, Ignan

*Power Points*:  2
*Powers*:
Attraction [Manifesting Time: One Action, Range: Close, Duration 1hr, DC 15 Will, Effect: +4 bonus on interactions (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, & Sense Motive) ]

*Feats*:
Hidden Talent [Starting feat]
Weapon Focus: Shortspear [Fighter 1]
Power Attack [Fighter 2]
Endurance [3rd lvl]
Weapon Specialization: Shortspear [Fighter 4]
Combat Expertise [Fighter 6]
Skill Focus: Survival [6th lvl]
Greater Weapon Focus: Shortspear [Fighter 8]
Skill Focus: Knowledge-Religion [9th level]
Skill Focus: Diplomacy [Rogue Special Ability: Bonus Feat]


*Equipment*: gold 49,000 gp
+2 Merciful Shortspear [18,302gp] "Majd al Malik" or "Glory of Kings"
Ring of Sustenance [2,500gp]
Sandals of Striding & Springing [5,500gp]
Bracers of Armor +3 [9,000gp]
Circlet of Persuasion [4,500gp]
Heward's Handy Haversack [2,000gp]
Keoghtom's Ointment [4,000gp]
Golembane Scarab [2,500gp]
Camel, "Halim" [30gp]
Military Saddle [20gp]
Camel Bridle [2gp]
Saddlebags [4gp]
Desert Outift
Exquisitely Illustrated Holy Text "Beyond the Pillars" [50gp]
Exquisitely Illustrated Holy Text "The Inner Doorway" [50gp]
Exquisitely Illustrated Holy Text "True Devotion" [50gp]
Jade & Agate Meditation Mandala [100gp]
Ornate Bronze Torque [150gp]
Ruby & Quartz-worked religiously-themed spear sheath, for camel [150gp]

Money: 42gp

*Personality*:
Tarek rarely relies on anything outside his self, but is quick to courteously admire the achievements of others. Despite his former enslavement, he holds no ill-will against the nomadic tribes of the desert nor the institution itself particularly. Like the desert itself, Tarek can seem cold and emotionless unless his passions are stirred like the massive sandstorms that flay the meat off of sultan and slave alike. Though he is likened a priest of the Five Pillars, it is more as a courtesy of long familiarity and breadth of knowledge. He has aided them on so many occasions, trained so many of their warriors and even priests, that he is just accepted as a member of course. No matter what his widely ranging knowledge of the subject though, Tarek is not a believer in the faith as such. The Five Pillars are simply not something that he finds worthy of worshipping as such, so much as acknowledging that they are simply the way of the desert. To Tarek it would be as ridiculous as worshipping thunder simply because lightning rang. Though he has several opponents in this viewpoint, some scholars accept that Tarek's position upon the matter might be one of the most holy of all views. Tarek dismisses them as well.

*Appearance*:
Tarek rarely wears much clothing of any sort, prefering to wear long grey linen trousers and to keep his chest bare where all can see the ruinous scars that cover his body. Even for a gemchild his appearance is rare, as he seems to be characteristic of the traits of pearly othoclase or moonstone. As such, except for the pads of his hands and feet that are stained by years of hard use and his scars which mark his flesh with an angry pinkish grey, he is nearly stark white in skin tone. Set into that milky flesh are eyes of a deep dark opal brilliantly marked with emerald and yellow streaks. His hair is usually perceived as the most "normal" aspect about him. Deeply black, it is sometimes thought to be nearly the same sort of hair that a mere human might possess unless the light plays across it. Then the telltale brilliance of it reveals that it too is more akin to strands of black opal than anything possessed by humanity.

Even though his appearance is extraordinary, Tarek rarely pays it any mind except to some purpose. His beard is kept short and cropped utilitarian, and he wears little jewelry that serves no purpose. Sometimes he favors a turban matching his trousers or a deeply crimson vest on formal occasions.

*Background*:
Tarek al Saoud was not always named thus, nor was his father named in such a fashion, nor his grandfather. Slaves don't have names. Tarek was born in the blistering wastes of the deep deserts between the watchful eyes of the Sultans, a casualty of the harsh desert winds and scalding heat nearly before he was even born. When the nomads found him there, crying and covered in grit, there was much debate on if it were at all wise to take on such a strange child. A curse upon the tribe perhaps, or worse, might befall those who meddled in the ways of Fate thusly. Eventually the chieftain's daughter, whose children were all born still and silent, pled the boy's case before her tribe. That is how Tarek came into this world, as a kindness from the unkind.

Lest anyone believe his position admirable, know that the boy was different as few children are different anywhere and less are in the desperate tribes of the desert. He was not a member of the tribe, and the tribe had aided him, so he was a slave. He collected dung for the cooking fires, ate the carrion before the tribesmen dared to so that they could see if it were good or ill, and toiled in backbreaking labor. For his efforts he was beaten regularly, as his knotted shoulders and scarred flesh attest to. Beaten by the other children, the tribesmen, once he was beaten an inch from his life as a hospitality gesture for visitors with...peculiar tastes. Some children grow up dreaming of the people they might become when they're older. The boy dreamed of his name.

Eventually as he grew older, other things about him became more apparent. Besides his scars, his flesh was well-turned and graceful. He was stronger and taller than the tribespeople, and always his strange flesh set him apart. The women of the tribe began to covet him and argued amongst themselves for the slave's favor. It became disruptive and disturbing to the men of the tribe, so one night they came as a group to the small place where the boy slept and beat him mightily and took his abused body away from camp to be left to die.

When he awoke, he was nearly blind from the swelling and dehydrated. Still reeling from his injuries he wandered nearly aimlessly in the desert for months, surviving only on the merest of diets. When he came to the oasis that was a mere damp place of sand upon the ground he was in a near panic, for such places are always protected by the fiercest of desert guardians. This oasis, however, was strangely silent. The child tore his fingernails digging to the precious water, but eventually the shallow hole filled with sweet springwater. This was how the boy stopped being a slave, as a kindness from the desert.

He found bones surrounding the frail oasis, and took handfuls of sand and wore at them until the bones became a blade. With a blade, he knew, he could stab at travellers and live. Such was the certain knowledge of thirteen year old ex-slaves. 

As fate would have it though, The young boy's first choice in banditry was nearly his last. He moved at night, like a pale shadow gleaming under the moonlight. He had passed over many other travellers because there were too many of them, or they had weapons. When he saw the single, lone traveller wandering below his rocky outcropping he almost shouted with jubilation. More so, for the fellows obvious age and wealth. With a whoop he fell upon the old man. He stabbed at him, with every tendon in his body poised in the most lethal fashion he could twist them into. He expected the old man to shriek and die, but instead the man turned his robe and danced with him. The boy was nearly in tears with frustration, such was his plight. He had dearly underestimated this man, who laughed at him in the moonlight - not even bothering the draw his weapon as he mocked Tarek's incompetence. Finally he fell to his knees, resigned and exhausted.

"Take my life now, old man. The desert has tried twice and liked it not, the tribesmen of the desert took me and liked it not as well. If it be in your fate to do this, wield your blade upon me and finish what they would not."

The old man paused and rubbed his white beard.

"What is your name slave, and who is your master?"

The boy's eyes burned with hatred and he scowled.

"I have no name, but I am no man's slave save myself," he nearly shouted.

At that the old man's mirth seemed boundless and he bent nearly double with laughter. Seeing a chance, the boy lunged to strike for his bone-edged blade to stab at the man. Before his hand came with any distance of the knife though, the old man's hand held him at the throat and in the air with all laughter exchanged for menace.

"Well slave who is a slave to no one, know this: You amuse me mightily and so you shall live though you seek to disrupt my courtesy. If you apologize I might even let your stones see the next day's dawning, but you shall have to pledge to always obey the rules of courtesy."

So a relationship was born. The old man, who was the first man to hold the name Tarek al Saoud, was upon a pilgrimage to Harr to teach the young warriors of the Faith there as a reward from his Master. For years, the relationship was much the same as it was before in the tribe. The boy tended to the old man's medicines, and learned his letters so that he could carry messages around the city. He was the old man's nightly sounding board, to express his opinions upon various things that the elder Tarek deemed interesting.

Finally, years later, the old man came to the boy one morning.

"Boy, you have been here with me for all these years and tended to me and aided me though I have rarely asked you to do so, with no offering in return. I am old and will die soon, what can I give to you to sooth my passing? How may I repay you? Shall I give you gold? Jewels? If only I had a kingdom, child, I would pass it to you gladly!"

The boy considered this.

"I have no need for gold or jewels, and even if you owned a kingdom I am no man yet to rule one."

The old man smiled.

"See? You are wise beyond your years even so! I shall give to you what you will not turn away then."

"And that is?"

"Everything I have already given you, and more. I shall teach you to be the man who would rule a kingdom, even if that kingdom is the kingdom of yourself."

So the boy's training began. The way of the blade and the scroll were opened to him, at the elder Tarek's command almost all doors were opened and defered to him. He grew to be a fierce warrior and a quiet scholar, dutifully perfoming every demand that was asked upon him without comment or discontent.

Eventually though, the old man grew very old and the boy sat at his bedside waiting for the death to come and whisper to his flesh.

"Boy, you still ask nothing?"

"Nothing my Maste.." but the old man cut him off.

"Boy! I am not your Master! Remember, you are no man's slave! Remember this always- the sultan of yourself!" He clenched his fist and pounded at his chest, setting off another of the blood-soaked wheezing fits that he often suffered. When he recovered, he continued.

"Except for what I freely give, you have never asked for anything. I have come to accept this as fitting for a boy such as yourself in such a position."

"Now know this though, I too am a servant to those around me as much or more than I serve the Sultan. You are an instrument of Fate, whether you will it or not. Most importantly though, you are no child any longer and men are named as beasts are not."

"So since you will not ask for one of your own, I give mine to you, Tarek al Saoud. Take my name and use it for your will, because I have come to trust and confide in that will as much or more than my own. More than my own sons, may Fate bless them in their deaths, you are the flesh of my flesh. Flesh of my flesh, flesh of my flesh, flesh of my flesh, let the Fates know it is so and record it thrice spoken."

And that is how the boy became a man, at the kindness of another.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Revised with Hidden Talent instead of Negotiator. Added mundane equipment.
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> ...



 Heh, I'll give us one thing:  We definitely have the "Diplomacy-person" role covered with like three Rogues who have high Diplomacy (I've got +38, you have +29, and BS has +23).  If we can't make my plan to convince Kadar work, I don't think any 10th-level party in existence could do it


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Most excellent James.  Jump in when you're ready.   

You new guys can post your newly-revised characters in the Rogue's Gallery if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Most excellent James. Jump in when you're ready.
> 
> You new guys can post your newly-revised characters in the Rogue's Gallery if you haven't already done so.



Done!


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I'll give us one thing:  We definitely have the "Diplomacy-person" role covered with like three Rogues who have high Diplomacy (I've got +38, you have +29, and BS has +23).  If we can't make my plan to convince Kadar work, I don't think any 10th-level party in existence could do it



Well, it seemed relevant considering the concept I guess. If you can't say the right thing then say it the right way and all that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Well, it seemed relevant considering the concept I guess. If you can't say the right thing then say it the right way and all that.



 Very true, its a neat fit for the character concept, and it makes our Collective even more Diplomatic than before!  Come post with us in IC and give us your thoughts on the Kadar-Marid-Malika(Azizah?) situation


----------



## James Heard (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok posted in Rogue's Gallery, running out of time here though until later tonight. Maybe I'll come up with something poignant and interesting to add to the conversation IC by then too.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

Heh, looks like everyone's coming to a similar conclusion. Either great minds and all that, or fools never differing? 

If we screw this up I think I'm going to bless myself for pumping up the ole' Diplomacy for pleading for my life purposes. Oh well...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Heh, looks like everyone's coming to a similar conclusion. Either great minds and all that, or fools never differing?
> 
> If we screw this up I think I'm going to bless myself for pumping up the ole' Diplomacy for pleading for my life purposes. Oh well...



 Hahaha, I think we have just found the honourable and good solution to this riddle of morality   Fortunately, our Diplomacy is incredible.  In fact, if I can get off an Attraction, I can convince someone to go from from openly Hostile all the way to Helpful (will take risks to aid me) in a minute's time with no chance of failure


----------



## khavren (Apr 19, 2005)

By any chance was it determined if my falchion is telepathic or not? And if it is, what is the range for that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey all...  I wanted to apologize for my post yesterday/today...  When this game started back up I should have reread my character's background...

Samira doesn't know of her half fire-nymph and this post should be forgotten:



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Samira wasn’t sure she believed her ears as Marid told of his queen, but she did her best to hide her surprise.*
> 
> “Marid, by chance do I share any similarities with her?”




Sorry about that alll...  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey all...  I wanted to apologize for my post yesterday/today...  When this game started back up I should have reread my character's background...
> 
> Samira doesn't know of her half fire-nymph and this post should be forgotten:
> 
> ...



 Nope, wrong again   The background may say that, but a genie girl told you all about your mother the IC thread, including her name, Azizah


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, wrong again   The background may say that, but a genie girl told you all about your mother the IC thread, including her name, Azizah




Ahh...  Yeah that makes sense now...  Silly me for reading my character sheet to try to remember more about my character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

It is telepathic, and 60 ft.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Hahaha, both of my last two posts IC have had someone else post something new while I was typing them!  Awesome speed guys; I'm very impressed


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm glad this one is moving again.  I had big plans for it, but it's hard to keep intrigue going if no one can remember the clues!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm glad this one is moving again.  I had big plans for it, but it's hard to keep intrigue going if no one can remember the clues!



 Worry not, dear Gamemaster, for the knowledge is fresh in my mind, having recently read the entire compilation (hopefully that will mirror Shalah's 24 Intelligence).  Its funny; we've had more IC posts in the last 24 hours than my other PbP had in the last week


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

Hrm. This is actually getting more complicated because of speed. People are trying to place people in groups while I'm halfway through writing out my posts, so Tarek is coming across like even more of a stiff jerk than I'm imagining him as.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hrm. This is actually getting more complicated because of speed. People are trying to place people in groups while I'm halfway through writing out my posts, so Tarek is coming across like even more of a stiff jerk than I'm imagining him as.



 Heh, sorry.  We actually agreed with that part of your plan more than you thought, so we didn't need any more convincing.  Really, it was a great idea.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm glad this one is moving again.  I had big plans for it, but it's hard to keep intrigue going if no one can remember the clues!




Well to throw myself upon the mercy of the court it was nearly 2 months in-between my last IC post and the game restarting...  

As for this game moving...  Like wow!  I'm not sure if that begins to cover it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay, the RG is insane...  Do we really need multiple copies of characters anymore?

Isida with your blessing I would like to start removing the unneeded character sheets when the new player says they no longer need the old sheets.

Sound good?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

I've finally knuckled and starting printing out my characters from the two PbPs I'm in just so I don't have to flip through *any* RG stuff. 

In other news, I think I'm officially stepping into paladin-stuck-up-ness territory characterwise...Gah. Everyone I normally play with would be so confused.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I've finally knuckled and starting printing out my characters from the two PbPs I'm in just so I don't have to flip through *any* RG stuff.




Right, I do much of the same but simply keep the document on my computer as an doc file...  I have a character sheet still for ever PbP game I've ever played and I almost always refear to these when posting.  (If I am work I use my subscriptions, I have as folder for only RG threads.)

Anyhow, is *your* copy in the RG up to date for Isida? 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> In other news, I think I'm officially stepping into paladin-stuck-up-ness territory characterwise...Gah. Everyone I normally play with would be so confused.



Well you've managed to annoy Samira...  but that's probably not too difficult.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 19, 2005)

> Anyhow, is your copy in the RG up to date for Isida?



Yep, now that I noticed and changed the fact that I misspelled Tarek.


> Well you've managed to annoy Samira... but that's probably not too difficult.



I should have resisted the urge and not made him LG, but I figured any dude that a bunch of psionic priests kept around as "One with The Force" or whatever with virtually no credentials would have to have to come off as a fanatic somewhere in there. You know, making up with zeal where he falters in ability and all that. If I thought that Isida would have let me then he might have even been a real Paladin, but I tossed it. Who wants to summon a holy _camel _anyways?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Yep, now that I noticed and changed the fact that I misspelled Tarek.




Great!  Just waiting for word fro Isida then. 



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> I should have resisted the urge and not made him LG, but I figured any dude that a bunch of psionic priests...




Its okay, when it comes down to it he doesn't have much of a resistance to Samira if she _truly_ wants him to do something...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

> Its okay, when it comes down to it he doesn't have much of a resistance to Samira if she truly wants him to do something...




Just let Shalah know if Samira wants to do anything to him and she'll slap an attraction to Samira on him that gives you +9 

I think your portrayal of Tarek, James, melds with the picture that Shalah got of him as an NPC when he arrogantly sneered after she guessed the wrong crown 



In other news, Shalah-Prime is fully independent of Goddess's post, so you can go ahead and nix it at will.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just let Shalah know if Samira wants to do anything to him and she'll slap an attraction to Samira on him that gives you +9




Devious, yes so much to like in that idea...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Devious, yes so much to like in that idea...



 Not to mention the versatile Telempathic Projection, which allows Shalah to make people around her feel happier, while at the same time adjusting their attitude up by one tick (wonder what comes after Helpful  ) as well as give another +4 (unnamed, stacks with Atttraction)....At only 1 PsP per casting, this is something Shalah can cast on Samira to make her feel better when she's blue


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, the RG is insane...  Do we really need multiple copies of characters anymore?
> 
> Isida with your blessing I would like to start removing the unneeded character sheets when the new player says they no longer need the old sheets.
> 
> Sound good?




You could also enclose them in spoiler tags to make it less chaotic. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You could also enclose them in spoiler tags to make it less chaotic.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Awww...Thanee, you're reading the OOC just to give us so advice.  That's so thoughtful


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

Putting them in spoilers would be nice Bro, because I might want to save them for later use.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Putting them in spoilers would be nice Bro, because I might want to save them for later use.




Done!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey, I've actually got an On Topic OOC question this time 

What does Shalah know (if anything) about the burning-her-lover-to-death phenomenon of fire nymphs spoken of with Azizah.  Quantifiably, is at an intrinsic eventuality for all fire nymphs?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quantifiably, is at an intrinsic eventuality for all fire nymphs?




From the way I read it was the physical contact from the lovemaking did it...  but maybe it was euphoric physical enjoyment for the fire nymph...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> From the way I read it was the physical contact from the lovemaking did it...  but maybe it was euphoric physical enjoyment for the fire nymph...



 Yes, I wasn't quite sure of this either.  It could have either been an "I grapple the balor!" kind of thing or a "Let's seduce the Confessor from Sword of Truth!" kind of thing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't believe everyone would know about the making-love-makes-people-burn thing.  Not a lot of witnesses to that.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 20, 2005)

What? No neo-arabian nights internet porn!? Surely Saoud, having nothing to do in the temple besides surf all night....



jk jk jk


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I don't believe everyone would know about the making-love-makes-people-burn thing.  Not a lot of witnesses to that.



 Well sure, but if they, for instance, radiated an aura of heat that burns anybody who touches them, it proves the former of my two postulates


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I don't believe everyone would know about the making-love-makes-people-burn thing.  Not a lot of witnesses to that.




True...  but we have one:



			
				Badra said:
			
		

> "until your father, a flamekissed wanderer, came upon a fire nymph at her oasis.  And though he knew it was dangerous, he dared to love her.  *Unfortunately, you were scarcely conceived before he was burnt to death in the fires of your mother's passion*.  It was not something she could control, and she mourned your father greatly.





So it was either the above, which you told us know one knew or it was more the euphoric  release of pleasure that I jokingly hinted at.. 

(Oh...  I have mechanics for you to look at now too.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok, ok, bring logic and evidence into will you?  Fine, that's just fine!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, ok, bring logic and evidence into will you?  Fine, that's just fine!



 Hahaha!  We should know better than to think that logic applies in the heat of passion with a fire-nymph


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha!  We should know better than to think that logic applies in the heat of passion with a fire-nymph




Spoken like a true player of Shalah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

There's something I need to know OOC about how saving throws against Telepathy are being handled (because one of my players once had a DM who doesn't play it the way I do): If I make the check to eliminate signs of manifesting and someone fails their save, they don't know that they've been affected by a Telepathy power, right?  I mean, if they did, it would be somewhat pointless to cast Telempathic Projection or Attraction.  I think that the one DM who ruled the other way just really didn't like Enchantment spells, so anyway, is it working like I think here?  

(I plan on possibly trying an Attraction TelProj combo for +13 more to Diplomacy for a total of +51, and if he makes the DC 27 save [thus knowing that some kind of psionics affected him], I'll lie and tell him I was trying to establish a Mindlink so I could talk to him privately.  Of course, if he makes the DC 27 save, he's one Willful merchant; I can't even make that save more than 25% of the time )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe that eliminating the signs of manifestation is to keep people from knowing that _you_ manifested the power.  It takes special feats or spells or power to prevent people from knowing if they've been tested at all.  So, Kadar might not know who did it, but if he makes his save, he would know that somebody tried something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I believe that eliminating the signs of manifestation is to keep people from knowing that _you_ manifested the power.  It takes special feats or spells or power to prevent people from knowing if they've been tested at all.  So, Kadar might not know who did it, but if he makes his save, he would know that somebody tried something.



 Oh of course.  I meant if he failed it he shouldn't know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

If he failed his save, then he wouldn't know, assuming you didn't make him do anything too bizarre while he was attracted to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If he failed his save, then he wouldn't know, assuming you didn't make him do anything too bizarre while he was attracted to you.



 OK, that's what I thought   I've just become paranoid because of that one weird DM my player had who said that people immediately know when they've been Charmed regardless of failing their save.  And the thing about Attraction is that I don't really make him do things with the spell, I just get a bonus to my Diplomacy check, so they could almost make it a spell that targets me instead of him (although I guess that's too strong).

I'm manifesting Attraction then; hurray!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay guys, cross your fingers and hope he fails his save!  

(although I'm guessing I can succeed at a Bluff if he doesn't)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2005)

Yikes!  I can't believe I spent 40 minutes writing that speech.  Especially when I should have been asleep by now.  Bah, genie-kin have no need for sleep!  Seriously though, I apologise if I'm needed to extricate myself from the mess into which my poorly-written speech has gotten us, but I'll be in reverie for the next 4 hours (elf compromise).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Just an FYI general reminder that Samira isn’t present in Kadar’s tent to watch Shalah kissing toes…


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

BS,

I would have had someone there to guard Samira, though who I have no idea.  Probably one of the others allowed to bear arms.  If that didn't happen because of manuevering or whatever, that's fine.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> I would have had someone there to guard Samira, though who I have no idea.  Probably one of the others allowed to bear arms.




Cool works for me.  But I rarely plan to far in advance…  I hadn’t given any thought to her running off to the Oasis till RA “suggested” it in the post. (no that’s not my plan now either.  Samira’s just fussy and prone to pissyness.)


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

BS,

You did notice that Jibril incorporated your issues and plan into his when he posed it to everyone (the Samira talks to Malika first before we bring Marid out part)?

Regardless, I know she's fiery, that's part of her appeal. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> You did notice that Jibril incorporated your issues and plan into his when he posed it to everyone (the Samira talks to Malika first before we bring Marid out part)?




No not really...  I'm sort of confused right now.  I saw in your last post that you refereed to Samira twice but that she's not present with Jibril and the others.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Regardless, I know she's fiery, that's part of her appeal.




That might be dangerious words...


----------



## James Heard (Apr 21, 2005)

That's ok, I'm pretty confused too. I guess I'm just working on my exit strategy for when the effects wear off and our host decides to kill us. I'm wondering if "Yes, let us kill the oathbreakers together!" would be enough to avoid slavery?


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No not really...  I'm sort of confused right now.  I saw in your last post.




Think it was in the post before that . . . course that's probably pages ago now 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No not really...  I'm sort of confused right now.  I saw in your last post that you refereed to Samira twice but that she's not present with Jibril and the others.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be dangerious words...



 Yeah, I was sort of confused about why Samira got upset, since we basically decided to run with her plan out of order.  I figured she must be acting extremely bratty because we didn't ignore everything else and do exactly what she wanted exactly how she wanted, so Shalah thinks Samira's just distracted by the implications of the situation to her own heart and needs time to cool down.  If necessary, Shalah can help Samira feel better with a Telempathic Projection, which is a great way to help people cheer up when they're feeling upset


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> That's ok, I'm pretty confused too. I guess I'm just working on my exit strategy for when the effects wear off and our host decides to kill us. I'm wondering if "Yes, let us kill the oathbreakers together!" would be enough to avoid slavery?



 Oathbreakers?  I dunno.  Attraction is neither a Charm nor a Compulsion effect.  In other words, it does not cause the target to succumb to the caster's will in any way.  It just allows them to enjoy pleasure, which makes them more susceptible to mundane persuasion.  Its the equivalent of "Hey, let me buy you a drink." before trying to convince someone, a crafty move but certainly not an assault.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah




Yeah! about time you woke up!   Check your email, please... I could use some help.   (keep it on the down low.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was sort of confused about why Samira got upset, since we basically decided to run with her plan out of order.




How so?  Samira wanted to sneak of to see the fire nymph without taking the son or talking to the father...    (We're doing none of that.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah! about time you woke up!   Check your email, please... I could use some help.   (keep it on the down low.  )
> 
> 
> 
> How so?  Samira wanted to sneak of to see the fire nymph without taking the son or talking to the father...    (We're doing none of that.)



 Umm...actually I was awake.  I was just attending my "Arthurian Literature and Celtic Colonisation" class .  I didn't know that Samira's plan involved "You aren't allowed talk to Kadar first."  In that case, I guess we did ignore that part


----------



## James Heard (Apr 22, 2005)

> Oathbreakers? I dunno. Attraction is neither a Charm nor a Compulsion effect. In other words, it does not cause the target to succumb to the caster's will in any way. It just allows them to enjoy pleasure, which makes them more susceptible to mundane persuasion. Its the equivalent of "Hey, let me buy you a drink." before trying to convince someone, a crafty move but certainly not an assault.



When was the last time you got a spell or effect cast upon you as a _player _that was anything other than a buff or healing that you considered polite behavior though? If nothing else it's rude, especially since you didn't go "Let me give you this pleasant experience" but basically "Drink this or else." Anyways, it's not my problem. I think it's at very least unethical behavior, but now that I understand that some of the other characters aren't ethical I'm just going to try to distance Tarek from them. After all, there are more of them than just Tarek, and he'd hate for someone to do him the kindness of charming _him _against his will if he speaks out. I'm glad he's not _really _a paladin, this would all be more awkward.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...actually I was awake.  I was just attending my "Arthurian Literature and Celtic Colonisation" class .




I don't know...  That sounds like a convenient place for a nap. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Samira's plan involved "You aren't allowed talk to Kadar first."  In that case, I guess we did ignore that part




Yeah...



			
				Samira said:
			
		

> _“*Jibril, my desires are the same that I speak* but the young Marid does no the trouble he brings upon himself nor do I think that Malika understands…  Rather or not he obeys his father is his call but he brings hardship, pain, and tragedy to all if he’s allowed to continue on.  *I wish to address Malika as subtlety as possible and to explain the suffering she will cause if she allows this to continue…  Nothing is gained by talking to Kadar on the subject and young Marid is to far lost in his naive passion to understand the truth and to blinded by love to allow it to be shown.  Will you guide me to this oasis so I can speak to the only one that can stop this tragedy?”*_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know...  That sounds like a convenient place for a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...



 I guess I took it the wrong way. 

I thought it was, "I think talking to Kadar is a waste of our time because it won't serve any purpose," a symbol lack of faith in Shalah's persuasiveness, when it was really, "I will get really mad if you talk to Kadar because I specifically want to not talk to him."

Another failed Sense Motive across the internet for Rystil


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Another failed Sense Motive across the internet for Rystil




Its okay.   Samira does pissy well enough to make it fun.   

Anyhow, people where talking about marriage arrangements when Samira is convinced it not going to make it cause the fire nymph is going to turn him into a Screaming Alpha*.


* Navy Term.  There are four classes of fire Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and Delta.  Anyhow an Alpha fire leaves as ash residue after being on fire, examples are mattress, paper, chairs, and also people…  

Now people on fire having a habit of screaming…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its okay.  Samira does pissy well enough to make it fun.
> 
> Anyhow, people where talking about marriage arrangements when Samira is convinced it not going to make it cause the fire nymph is going to turn him into a Screaming Alpha*.
> 
> ...



Shalah has faith in her circlet...and in the fact that Marid has been visiting her every night, and, while sunburned, he has thus far been safe


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

OK, I'm officially spooked out. And it involves this thread so somebody help me!

This morning, I was about to go to sleep when I said to myself, "Self, they might need your input on HttBT. You should subscribe to the thread and then turn on the sound really loud so that you can hear if there's an e-mail." But I was too lazy, so I didn't so it. I get back from class, and _I'm subscribed to the thread_. How did this happen? Do I have an evil second personality that goes online while I'm asleep, like a Tyler Durden?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shalah has faith in her circlet...and in the fact that Marid has been visiting her every night, and, while sunburned, he has thus far been safe




Maybe...  I guess we will see, but I'm sure its just been platonic so far cause lets face it, what would be the damage for grappling with a fire elemental for sometime, like 5 minutes to an hour, anyhow?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe... I guess we will see, but I'm sure its just been platonic so far cause lets face it, what would be the damage for grappling with a fire elemental for sometime, like 5 minutes to an hour, anyhow?



I don't know, but since I have a psionic power that protects me from the first 20 damage I take plus a racial that protects from 5, I intend to find out, in an effort to divine if Marid will be safe, if Malika is willing to let me try.  Any ideas about the weirdness?  I really really really want to hope that a moderator messed around and subscribed me.  At least that way it just means there's a psychic moderator who read my thoughts and not an evil version of me running around


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, I'm officially spooked out. And it involves this thread so somebody help me!




  


(Okay not really... I don't have that sort of power.)

Maybe you subscribed on one of your zillion posts in this thread tonight?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know, but since I have a psionic power that protects me from the first 20 damage I take plus a racial that protects from 5, I intend to find out, in an effort to divine if Marid will be safe, if Malika is willing to let me try.




I think Samira will be very upset if you try to "grapple" with Malika...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> (Okay not really... I don't have that sort of power.)
> 
> Maybe you subscribed on one of your zillion posts in this thread tonight?



 So it wasn't you?  I can't have subscribed because I just use Quick Reply.  And other than Eyros, to which I subscribed on purpose, this is the only time it happened.  And it wasn't this thread, it wsd the IC thread, which was the one to which I was thinking of subscribing.  But I was _in my bed_ when I thought of that idea!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think Samira will be very upset if you try to "grapple" with Malika...



 Well what if its a legitimate grapple and not a "grapple."  For scientific purposes, of course 

After all, Isida has flat out told us that nobody really knows these specifics.  We'd be forging research into sex and love where no one has gone before.  That sounds like what a 24 Int Seductress/Psion would do


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well what if its a legitimate grapple and not a "grapple."  For scientific purposes, of course




She would be more understanding of that but she would feel like she should be doing the legitimate grapple.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> After all, Isida has flat out told us that nobody really knows these specifics.




I think she changed her mind when confronted by "evidence" I presented.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

> She would be more understanding of that but she would feel like she should be doing the legitimate grapple.




How immune are you to fire again?  Only 5?  Shalah would be devastated if Samira were slain in the flames of Malika, although I'd admit it would be highly ironic.



> I think she changed her mind when confronted by "evidence" I presented.




Maybe, but she still didn't tell us so now...I must know!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How immune are you to fire again?  Only 5?  Shalah would be devastated if Samira were slain in the flames of Malika, although I'd admit it would be highly ironic.




Yeah she has a 5...  Can't Shalah use that power on another though?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah she has a 5...  Can't Shalah use that power on another though?



 If I could do that, I could just use it on Marid and we'd be set.  Can't use any buffs on other people until level 17 though, except for if you consider using Telempathic Projection to treat negative emotions to be a buff


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I could do that, I could just use it on Marid and we'd be set.




Well, at least Shalah has aesthetic value.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, at least Shalah has aesthetic value.



 Hmm?  You mean like to watch her grappling Malika?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm?  You mean like to watch her grappling Malika?




As I said Samira would be very upset to see you "grappling" with Malika...  I was speaking in generalities.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

> As I said Samira would be very upset to see you "grappling" with Malika... I was speaking in generalities.




Ah yes 



> I don't know... That sounds like a convenient place for a nap.




Hey now, its a fun class, and it really helps me with flavour for post-Arthurian homebrew campaign setting


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey now, its a fun class, and it really helps me with flavour for post-Arthurian homebrew campaign setting




I was mostly joking when I said that... It sounds rather interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> When was the last time you got a spell or effect cast upon you as a _player _that was anything other than a buff or healing that you considered polite behavior though? If nothing else it's rude, especially since you didn't go "Let me give you this pleasant experience" but basically "Drink this or else." Anyways, it's not my problem. I think it's at very least unethical behavior, but now that I understand that some of the other characters aren't ethical I'm just going to try to distance Tarek from them. After all, there are more of them than just Tarek, and he'd hate for someone to do him the kindness of charming _him _against his will if he speaks out. I'm glad he's not _really _a paladin, this would all be more awkward.



 Oops, didn't see this before.

Well I see a big difference between Charm and Attraction...If an NPC cast Charm on my PC and the DM said, "You're Charmed and you failed the opposed Charisma check so you do what Shalah says." I might be upset.  

If an NPC cast Attraction on my PC and the DM said, "You suddenly realise just how attractive Shalah really is, gaining a fine appreciation for her curvaceous beauty and smiling as you gaze into this image of pleasure." then I wouldn't be upset.  

I mean, Goddess Fallen Angel went one farther and used Seduction on some guy that she had just met at the beginning (which is a Charm + Suggestion package).

Also, you don't know that I did it, only Jibril does


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, you don't know that I did it, only Jibril does




Yeah, Jibril's privy to all the cool info . . . he's so lucky.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, Jibril's privy to all the cool info . . . he's so lucky.
> 
> Keia



Yeah, must be his high Charisma  
All the pretty girls decide to stick around instead of sneaking off because they don't want to hurt his feelings 
Shalah just feels she can discuss things with someone who has the same Intelligence as she


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

Just as an aside, I'm not seeing any posts in the IC thread after 11:06am Thursday, even though it's on my list as last posted at 11:47pm.  I've refresh, reloaded and tried a few different ways.  Perhaps in the morning (and from work) it will be alright.

_Sigh_
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just as an aside, I'm not seeing any posts in the IC thread after 11:23am Thursday, even though it's on my list as last posted at 11:47pm.  I've refresh, reloaded and tried a few different ways.  Perhaps in the morning (and from work) it will be alright.
> 
> _Sigh_
> Keia



 Its a trick by Brother Shatterstone.  There is no post but he bumped it without posting with his moderator magic


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a trick by Brother Shatterstone.  There is no post but he bumped it without posting with his moderator magic




Ahhh, now I'm jealous . . . must learn the mighty moderator magic . . . nahh, I better not - it'll probably tempt me to the dark side.  Can't do that . . .   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ahhh, now I'm jealous . . . must learn the mighty moderator magic . . . nahh, I better not - it'll probably tempt me to the dark side.  Can't do that . . .
> 
> Keia



 You'll just have to settle for the Elocater/Kineticist kind of power


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a trick by Brother Shatterstone.  There is no post but he bumped it without posting with his moderator magic




I did not!  Isida posted and the thread went up and then I posted and the thread went up again...  That's how these things work...  I've never heard of this moderator magic.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 22, 2005)

*waves a hand* 

"This is not the BS you are looking for..."

That about sum things up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> *waves a hand*
> 
> "This is not the BS you are looking for..."
> 
> That about sum things up?



 Heh


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

In other news, today on the Heirs to the Burning Thrones In Character Thread:

Why Shalah _never_ lets her psicrystal talk except as a last resort!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why Shalah _never_ lets her psicrystal talk except as a last resort!




Yeah.... and she would rather resort to that, and go behind Samira's back, than to try and reassure Samira that she wasn’t be ignored…


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah.... and she would rather resort to that, and go behind Samira's back, than to try and reassure Samira that she wasn’t be ignored…



 Because she asked nicely and Samira ignored her, which made her feel awful for intruding on Samira after it was clear that Samira wanted to be left alone.  Shalah thought that if Samira wouldn't even respond at all then that trying to work it out using the Mindlink would only make Samira more upset...that's why she told Jamilah she's going to wait to contact Samira again until she can make it up to the capricious fey


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> that's why she told Jamilah she's going to wait to contact Samira again until she can make it up to the capricious fey




That sounds rational...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That sounds rational...



 Ya, at least Shalah thinks so 

For better or for worse, Shalah has probably transmogrified into a much more rational person since her impressive leap to 24 Int


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ya, at least Shalah thinks so




To bad Samira's emotions have nothing to do with being rational...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To bad Samira's emotions have nothing to do with being rational...



 Of course not.  So the new Shalah might have one strike there.  And maybe another strike because Samira seemed to enjoy being the smart one a little bit.  But any losses there she makes up for in triplicate because she can use the Sense Link power for the sense of touch...I'll let you figure out for what she might use this


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course not.  So the new Shalah might have one strike there.  And maybe another strike because Samira seemed to enjoy being the smart one a little bit.




Not necessary smarter but she did like to be in charge. (and also being the pretty one.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But any losses there she makes up for in triplicate because she can use the Sense Link power for the sense of touch...I'll let you figure out for what she might use this




Like I said way back in post 347?  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting changes...  The telepath probably makes Samira a happier girl so I/she have no complaints.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not necessary smarter but she did like to be in charge. (and also being the pretty one.)
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said way back in post 347?



 Samira's still the pretty one, and even moreso now   I had to take two stat raises away from Charisma to satisfy Shalah's unquenchable desires...

No, desires for knowledge!  What kind were _you_ thinking?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Yikes!  Samira chewed up Jamilah .  You do realise that saying venomous words to a Friendly Psicrystal that loves you is like taking out your anger by beating on your defenseless puppy?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Samira chewed up Jamilah .




That was just a nip...    (  )  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You do realise that saying venomous words to a Friendly Psicrystal that loves you is like taking out your anger by beating on your defenseless puppy?




No...  Puppy Kicking was far funnier.   (Warning link is to a vile game!)

Well seeing that Samira doesn't have any skill ranks in Knowledge: Psionics it seems like metagaming for her to realize that…    

She might not even realize Jamilah’s importance to Shalah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That was just a nip...    (  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wow, you've played so many PbPs that I can say something random (like beating puppies) and you can find some PbP you've played that involves it 

Yeah, probably Samira doesn't know about Jamilah.  It just still seemed mean


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, you've played so many PbPs that I can say something random (like beating puppies) and you can find some PbP you've played that involves it




Oh I doubt that...    It just worked out that way in this case. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably Samira doesn't know about Jamilah.  It just still seemed mean




Like ignoring your beloved?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

> Like ignoring your beloved?



You're right; that's pretty darn mean too. I wonder why Samira did it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're right; that's pretty darn mean too. I wonder why Samira did it?




Hmmm...  I was thinking it was the other way around but I guess their both being irrational. (No seriously!  A girl like Samira…  You kiss her toes or whatever to make her happy and to keep her happy.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I was thinking it was the other way around but I guess their both being irrational. (No seriously! A girl like Samira… You kiss her toes or whatever to make her happy and to keep her happy.  )



Heehee, I definitely agree that Samira _thinks_ that Shalah is ignoring her. The difference is that Samira actually _is_ ignoring Shalah 

Hopefully, they don't lose their relationship over Samira's temper :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hopefully, they don't lose their relationship over Samira's temper :\




Toe kissing could go along way to solve any issues...   Though I imagine as long as Shalah realizes she'll have her moments and to steer clear of them while offering unconditional love it should work out in the end.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Toe kissing could go along way to solve any issues...  Though I imagine as long as Shalah realizes she'll have her moments and to steer clear of them while offering unconditional love it should work out in the end.





> Though I imagine as long as Shalah realizes she'll have her moments and to steer clear of them while offering unconditional love




That was Shalah's plan, and it seems like Samira takes that good-natured attempt to steer clear of her as ignoring though 

The real issue is that Shalah does have an internal conflict about her love, and this sort of thing would tend to fuel the little voice that whispers that her feelings for Samira is mere infatuation, even though her rationality tells her that it is merely a brief spat that will blow over, and that any true love will have its wrinkles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That was Shalah's plan, and it seems like Samira takes that good-natured attempt to steer clear of her as ignoring though




No, Shalah didn't get what she wanted so she contacted her psicrystal to do the deed.  So it was, "well, I don't need you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, Shalah didn't get what she wanted so she contacted her psicrystal to do the deed.  So it was, "well, I don't need you."



 ...She asked Samira first, and Samira ignored her, so she asked the psicrystal.  She needed the answer somehow, and Samira didn't even give her the time of day, so what else was she supposed to do?  (If the answer is ask Samira more, Shalah thought that would make Samira madder)

Still, a very interesting situation and fun stuff


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> so what else was she supposed to do?




I'm not at liberty to say....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not at liberty to say....



 No worries; I know that.  It was a rhetorical question...although with Shalah's Sense Motive, she would probably know better than I


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

Hmmm...are we using the ELH's rules for things like Swimming up a waterfall? Just wondering!

EDIT: That is to say, rules for high results on Skill checks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2005)

OK guys, I hope we're ready for a fight now.  Vaarsuvius's law (http://www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript?SK=145) has held so far


----------



## James Heard (Apr 23, 2005)

My character is a pacifist.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

James, your response was rather terse in the conversation with Kadar.  Did you not like that the game was moving so fast while you were away from your computer, or did your character simply not care for the tactics?  Or is it something else?  I want this game to be fun for you, so if it's diving you batty, please tell me why and I can try to accomodate.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 23, 2005)

What conversation with Kadar? I thought I was responding to either the harem girls or the harem girls' rocks?  Tarek is beginning to understand why he's celibate. 

And after some thought I've figured out that Tarek should pretty much be opposed to all of this nonsense I think? If someone besides the Sultans proclaim power, won't that mean civil war? Are the Sultans so evil that the deaths of thousands over the sand would be preferable to their rule? By what merit would any of the companions rule, except by gross power? Anyways, it occured to me so it's pretty much occured to Tarek that nothing is going on here that isn't insanely evil. Unless I've completely misunderstood the situation? Which could happen, because it does.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Unless I've completely misunderstood the situation? Which could happen, because it does.




Well let me see if I understand correctly...  You’re saying that your character will appose any of the heirs coming to power because there could be war?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 24, 2005)

Almost _surely _will be war if everyone just shows up and goes, "Gosh, I've got a lot of power and now everyone should do what I say." I mean, even if everyone generously mind-intrudes on the whole kingdom that's an evil act. It's completely self-centered and ignores the fact that none of the existing rulers look so corrupt or evil that it warrants starting a landwar for their power "just because." Basically, unless I'm missing something the only argument supporting why any of the players should be rulers is because they're able to defeat monsters and are powerful. Even if some portion of the candidates can claim some sort of legitimacy it's evil, because it's self-interested and counter to the public good. Helping Marid? That's ok. Keeping a father's honor? Good. Being good guests? Excellent. Helping some folks from another plane invade the kingdom and setting yourself up as powerful puppets? Bad bad bad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Bad bad bad.




Well, that's pretty much a game in the nut shell...    Are you sure this is the game for you?


----------



## James Heard (Apr 24, 2005)

You twisted my arm. Have fun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Oooo kay....  Sorry about that James.

In that case we need a new player for Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits , Exalted priest of the Five Pillars.  Who's up for it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

D'oh, so Kadar's not going to let us all equip and meet at the ridge like I asked?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Certainly he'll let you equip.  The two guards will wait at the ridge.  In the background.  Read what I mean not what I write!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Certainly he'll let you equip.  The two guards will wait at the ridge.  In the background.  Read what I mean not what I write!



 Heehee , okay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Oooo kay....  Sorry about that James.




See ya James!   Better luck on your next game. 

Should I can the "whatever" post?  (It obviously wasn't acted upon.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee , okay!




Your such a troublemaker...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

If you would delete that post Bro that would be great.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

> Your such a troublemaker...



I know...I'm a bad person 

At least Shalah thinks she's finally figured out the right thing to say to Samira.  She thinks that foot-kissing and telling Samira that only the half-nymph could figure out what to do should be a potent combination


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

I am interested


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...should be a potent combination




Yeah, nicely done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, nicely done.



 It took two tries with failures potent enough to cause a Friendly psicrystal to cry, but third time was a charm


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I am interested



 Hiya Ujio!  Welcome!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, I am interested in playing where can I go to get more info the character I am supposed to be picking up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome, I am interested in playing where can I go to get more info the character I am supposed to be picking up?



 Go to the first post of this thread and check out the Rogue's Gallery.  You'll see two versions of the character and the history.  You may want to base your character on the first version (with psionics) rather than the new one.  That's up to you 

Then read the entire IC thread and the culture stuff in the first post


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Go to the first post of this thread and check out the Rogue's Gallery.  You'll see two versions of the character and the history.  You may want to base your character on the first version (with psionics) rather than the new one.  That's up to you
> 
> Then read the entire IC thread and the culture stuff in the first post



 I don't like Psionics though ><


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I don't like Psionics though ><



 Well Tarek is a priest of the Five Pillars, which is supposed to be a psion in this setting, but the new version barely uses any psionics, so you can use that.  Meanwhile, my character, who isn't a Priest of the Five Pillars, became a psion, so go figure


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Tarek is a priest of the Five Pillars, which is supposed to be a psion in this setting, but the new version barely uses any psionics, so you can use that.  Meanwhile, my character, who isn't a Priest of the Five Pillars, became a psion, so go figure



 Not so much I don't like, just don't have the 3.5E version


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Not so much I don't like, just don't have the 3.5E version



 Ooo, wanna know something really cool that I found out last week?  There's an SRD for 3.5 Psionics!  Isn't that sweet? (I love psionics)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Hrrrm I will need to read all this stuff and get caught up


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Hrrrm I will need to read all this stuff and get caught up



 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan!



checking your email also sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Done!



Thanks.   but you still left me with choices to make...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks.   but you still left me with choices to make...



 Ummm....because I can't actually min/max you unless you send me your character, with equipment first.  Duh!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio, glad to have you aboard.  Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Evil Ujio, glad to have you aboard.  Please let me know if you have any questions.



 I have a question, do I just play the character as is or do I need to create him or what?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

You could play either version of Tarek as he stands, or you could create him to suit your needs, or you could tweak either of the existing versions to better suit you.  All I ask is that he be psionic in some way shape or form.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You could play either version of Tarek as he stands, or you could create him to suit your needs, or you could tweak either of the existing versions to better suit you.  All I ask is that he be psionic in some way shape or form.



 Tarek will be a Psion/Sorcerer, so Psion 10/Sorcerer 9 I hope that works  do you have the *Sandstorm* supplement?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Tarek will be a Psion/Sorcerer, so Psion 9/Sorcerer 10 I hope that works  do you have the *Sandstorm* supplement?



No she doesn't...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

Easy enough, not a big deal, still hammering out the crunch parts


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 24, 2005)

_This is what I have so far, I just need to do equipment, then background I suppose..._

*Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*
*Race:* Gemchild
*Classes:* Gemchild 1/Psion (Telepath) 9/Sorcerer 10
*Sex:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Hit Dice:* 10d4+20
*Hit Points:* 51
*Power Points:* 118

*Strength* 12 (2 pts.)
*Dexterity* 12 (6 pts.)
*Constitution* 14 (6 pts.)
*Intelligence* 14 (6 pts.)
*Wisdom* 16 (10 pts.)
*Charisma* 22 (16 pts.)

*Special Abilities:* +2 Racial Bonus to Earth Spells, Cannot be Petrified,  +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft checks with Gems, +2 Racial Bonus to Diplomacy and Bluff checks, She Light like a Torch 2/day for 10 minutes, Cast Stone Shape as a 10th level Sorcerer 1/day, Darkvision 60 feet,

*Skills:* Concentration (10) +12, Psicraft (5) +7, Spellcraft (5) +7, Bluff (8) +14, Diplomacy (8) +16, Gather Information (8) +14, Sense Motive (8) +13

*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Combat Manifestation, Eschew Materials, Negotiator, Psionic Meditation, Quicken Power, Empower Power

*Powers:* 1st – Detect Psionics, Inertial Armor, Psionic Charm, Mindlink, Mind Thrust; 2nd – Ego Whip, Brain Lock, Read Thoughts, Psionic Suggestion; 3rd – Energy Burst, False Sensory Input, Crisis of Breath, Dispel Psionics; 4th – Correspond, Psionic Dominate, Psionic Modify Memory, Psionic Dimension Door; 5th – Mind Probe, Psionic Plane Shift, Psychic Crush, Tower of Iron Will

*Spells:* 0th – Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Dancing Lights; 1st – Magic Missile, Identify, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Comprehend Languages; 2nd – Web, Alter Self, Mirror Image, Rope Trick; 3rd – Fireball, Hold Person, Fly; 4th – Stoneskin, Phantasmal Killer


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _This is what I have so far, I just need to do equipment, then background I suppose..._
> 
> *Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*
> *Race:* Gemchild
> ...



 OK, that looks good, especially for someone who just picked up the psionics SRD  I did have a few thoughts (feel free to ignore them as you please, its just my random reactions):  

#1: Shalah is already a Telepath and she has like a lot of the powers you picked.  Check it out in the Rogue's Gallery.  That shouldn't stop you if this is really what you want to play though

#2: You have Psionic Charm and Charm Monster both.  Psionic Charm can already charm monsters

#3: You made a Telepath and you didn't take Schism?  Also Vigor is good.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

I can swap some powers/spells out, considering that psionics are bleh to me, I like the Telepath best of all, but if there is one already one then I guess I can do something else


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I can swap some powers/spells out, considering that psionics are bleh to me, I like the Telepath best of all, but if there is one already one then I guess I can do something else



Its all up to you; I was just letting you know. I'm cool with whatever you do  Here's what Shalah has:

Powers Known
1st—Psionic Charm (T, M-A), Attraction (T, M-A), Telempathic Projection (T, M-A), Vigor, Inertial Armour, Sense Link, Mindlink
2nd—Psionic Suggestion (T, M-A), Aversion (T, M-A), Biofeedback, Swarm of Crystals
3rd—Hostile Empathic Transfer (T, M-A), Body Adjustment, Dispel Psionics, Touchsight
4th—Psychic Reformation (T, M-A), Psionic Dominate (T, M-A), Schism (T, M-A), Energy Adaptation
5th—Power Resistance, Mind Probe (T, M-A)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

I think we have different power choices, and since se has Schism I won't take it since it seems like a cool power, I don't mind her having it, I can change Charm Monster for something else... cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I think we have different power choices, and since se has Schism I won't take it since it seems like a cool power, I don't mind her having it, I can change Charm Monster for something else... cool



 Sure   Though Schism is a buff that lets you cast two powers, so it makes sense for both of us to have it if you like (whereas, for instance, we can't both Mindlink the party  ).  Telepaths are great fun, so I hope you enjoy playing Tarek!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Not a big deal I can always get it later, I don't mind if it makes him less effective, changed Charm Monster for Stoneskin


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Not a big deal I can always get it later, I don't mind if it makes him less effective, changed Charm Monster for Stoneskin



 Cool, that'll help you survive with those d4 HD


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Once you have your equipment and background up in the Rogue's Gallery Evil Ujio let me know.  I'll pass final judgement (though what you have looks great so far) and then you can hop in!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Once you have your equipment and background up in the Rogue's Gallery Evil Ujio let me know.  I'll pass final judgement (though what you have looks great so far) and then you can hop in!



 I think I made a mistake, am I correct to beleive that unlike 3.0 in 3.5 Psionics Intelligence is the main stat no matter the discipline for the Psion?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I think I made a mistake, am I correct to beleive that unlike 3.0 in 3.5 Psionics Intelligence is the main stat no matter the discipline for the Psion?



 Yup!  If you want to use Charisma, though, you can switch to a Wilder.  They have a neat ability to do a Wild Surge that gives them bonuses and ups theire caster level


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup!  If you want to use Charisma, though, you can switch to a Wilder.  They have a neat ability to do a Wild Surge that gives them bonuses and ups theire caster level



 Hrrm alrighty, just to clarify this character has to have a psionic class right? ><

Going to have to rebuild the class stuff


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

A psionic class or psionic feat or something.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A psionic class or psionic feat or something.



 Not trying to whine, I can do that the Psionic class thing, just not every familiar with Psionics as a whole, but I will try Wilder instead of Psion, lol


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Not trying to whine, I can do that the Psionic class thing, just not every familiar with Psionics as a whole, but I will try Wilder instead of Psion, lol



 Wilder should be easier, I think, since it has less things you have to choose and more cool stuff that they just pick for you.  Plus you get to use your Charisma for both casting stats!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wilder should be easier, I think, since it has less things you have to choose and more cool stuff that they just pick for you.  Plus you get to use your Charisma for both casting stats!



 My thoughts exactly should be a quick change


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

_updated to Wilder now..._

*Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*
*Race:* Gemchild
*Classes:* Gemchild 1/Wilder 10/Sorcerer 9
*Sex:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Hit Dice:* 10d6+20
*Hit Points:* 61
*Power Points:* 118
*BAB:* +7/+2

*Strength* 12 (2 pts.)
*Dexterity* 12 (6 pts.)
*Constitution* 14 (6 pts.)
*Intelligence* 14 (6 pts.)
*Wisdom* 16 (10 pts.)
*Charisma* 22 (16 pts.)

*Special Abilities:* +2 Racial Bonus to Earth Spells, Cannot be Petrified,  +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft checks with Gems, +2 Racial Bonus to Diplomacy and Bluff checks, She Light like a Torch 2/day for 10 minutes, Cast Stone Shape as a 10th level Sorcerer 1/day, Darkvision 60 feet, Spell Base DC 16 + Spell level, Power Base DC 16 + Spell Level, Volatile Mind (2 PP), Psychic Enervation, Wild Surge +3, Surging Euphoria +1

*Skills:* Concentration (12) +14, Psicraft (10) +12, Spellcraft (10) +12, Bluff (12) +18, Gather Information (10) +16, Sense Motive (12) +15, Autohypnosis (8) +11, Intimidate (4) +10

*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Combat Manifestation, Eschew Materials, Combat Casting

*Powers:* 1st – Detect Psionics, Inertial Armor; 2nd – Sustenance; 3rd – Dispel Psionics; 4th – Psionic Dimension Door; 5th – Tower of Iron Will

*Spells:* 0th – Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Dancing Lights; 1st – Magic Missile, Identify, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Comprehend Languages; 2nd – Web, Alter Self, Mirror Image, Rope Trick; 3rd – Fireball, Hold Person, Fly; 4th – Charm Monster, Stoneskin


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _updated to Wilder now..._
> 
> *Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*
> *Race:* Gemchild
> ...



 Sweet!  You may want to put in something augmentable to be your "Surge" power though, augmentable means it has the funny little "A" next to it, which means you can spend extra to do cool stuff.  The surge lets you do that better than anyone else in the game


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Done, now to do my equipment


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Okay I see that Mithril dos not exist would it be possible to have found mithril in perhaps a fallen meteorite and crafted into armor for a wealthy and pompous courtier/priest like Tarek, I currently have him kitted out as a dandy who uses the faith for politcal influence, since he isn't a full Psion.  But if not then I can retool that too ><


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

No mithral I'm afraid.  There's a whole section at the bottom of the first post of this thread that details weapon materials in Keldev.  But there is _no_ mithral.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> No mithral I'm afraid.  There's a whole section at the bottom of the first post of this thread that details weapon materials in Keldev.  But there is _no_ mithral.



 Yeah I read that, alright, have to go back and just get some different armor no biggy

Other question is if it alright for him to be a priest and also a discreet ladies man and dandy with all that charisma LOL or would that just be way outh there?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 25, 2005)

_Well here is my version... I still have to read up on what the old one was like, but I doubt he was like this.... oh I think I need to do my synergy bonuses._

*Tarek al Saoud, Wrath of the Spirits, Exalted Priest of the Five Pillars*
*Race:* Gemchild
*Classes:* Gemchild 1/Wilder 10/Sorcerer 9
*Sex:* Male
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Hit Dice:* 10d6+20
*Hit Points:* 61
*Power Points:* 118
*BAB:* +7/+2
*Fortitude:* +5
*Reflex:* +4
*Will:* +10

*Strength* 12 (2 pts.)
*Dexterity* 12 (6 pts.)
*Constitution* 14 (6 pts.)
*Intelligence* 14 (6 pts.)
*Wisdom* 16 (10 pts.)
*Charisma* 26 (16 pts.)

*Special Abilities:* +2 Racial Bonus to Earth Spells, Cannot be Petrified,  +2 bonus to Appraise and Craft checks with Gems, +2 Racial Bonus to Diplomacy and Bluff checks, She Light like a Torch 2/day for 10 minutes, Cast Stone Shape as a 10th level Sorcerer 1/day, Darkvision 60 feet, Spell Base DC 18 + Spell level, Power Base DC 18 + Spell Level, Volatile Mind (2 PP), Psychic Enervation, Wild Surge +3, Surging Euphoria +1

*Skills:* Concentration (12) +14, Psicraft (10) +12, Spellcraft (10) +12, Bluff (12) +22, Gather Information (10) +18, Sense Motive (12) +15, Autohypnosis (8) +11, Intimidate (4) +12

*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Combat Manifestation, Eschew Materials, Combat Casting

*Powers:* 1st – Detect Psionics, Inertial Armor (A); 2nd – Sustenance; 3rd – Dispel Psionics (A); 4th – Psionic Dimension Door; 5th – Psychic Crush (A)

*Spells:* 0th – Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Dancing Lights; 1st – Magic Missile, Identify, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Comprehend Languages; 2nd – Web, Alter Self, Mirror Image, Rope Trick; 3rd – Fireball, Hold Person, Fly; 4th – Charm Monster, Stoneskin

*Equipment:* Cloak of Charisma +4, Bag of Holding (Type III), +2 Light Bronze Shield, Studded Leather +2, Heavy Mace +2, Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (5), Noble Clothing, Perfumes/Colognes, 2000 GP

* 2,279 GP spent on his Wardrobe and Colognes, and other Courtly accoutrements

*Description:* Tarek is an elegant looking being, his body is a light blue crystalline hue and his eyes are silvery, but tend to change color in different lights.  He wears his hair long about his face, and it is beautiful, nearly perfect, some say so much so that the sun itself dare not look directly upon him.  Of course it still does, but Tarek is not just handsome, but beautiful, and equally charming and dresses in only the finest clothing that his money can buy.  He is frivolous and thinks of himself first, before he consults the Five Pillars despite being a Priest and “Holy Man”.

*Background:* Born into poverty or perhaps slavery though Tarek never says which, his life would have been one of toil and trouble if he did not have such a beautiful voice, and a delicate manner with others.  He was taken into a household to work as a man servant but his natural mental abilities began to manifest at an early age as the boy became even more fine, and handsome.

As luck would have it, he served in the house of a Priest of the Five Exalted Pillars, who recognized his talent and saw potential in the boy.  Sadly that potential has yet to be reached as Tarek became popular in the courts as both a “Priest” and among others a charming and discreet lover.  But the Priest still saw potential in the boy and tried to steer him to the path of righteousness, he even left the boy a sizeable amount of wealth when he passed, which Tarek has squandered mostly.  Now with his fortunes dwindling he has decided that perhaps he should actually try and go out and do something with his life, or at least until he figures out another way to increase his money.

Does he believe in the Five Pillars, he knows them yes, but he is not the most avid practitioner of the way.  He is quite respected though because in public he puts on quite the show, and is very persuasive with his sermons, speeches, and public meetings but in private Tarek is a dandy, a hedonist who tries to fulfill his needs above all other things.  He won’t let it put his “career” in jeopardy yet, but he is a man now used to getting what he wants, because of his station and his charm.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Just give me the word on what else I need to do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Ak, sorry.  Evil Ujio you're good to go, post away!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ak, sorry.  Evil Ujio you're good to go, post away!



 Yay thank you, let me post i Rogue's Gallery and I am o my way to muck things up for sure ><


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

I am reading the thread, but it is a little daunting, can someone give me the reader's digest version perhaps, or at least what is currently going on at this moment and what Tarek should be concerened and anything he did that I should recall?  I am reading but uhh... it took me awhile to figure out who was who...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

You've been charged by the genies, the former rules of Keldev, to take up the reins of power.  To that end, you're being tested.  Your first test was to get your crown from a creature representing yourself.  That starts on page three, post #107.  After that, you were charged to find an oasis.  You guys traveled, fought a dust-digger, and then encountered the merchant Kadar.  After enjoying his hospitality, his son Marid stumbled into your sleeping tent.  He's in love with a fire nymph named Malika, though his father has arranged another marriage for him.

The heirs debated, and finally decided to talk to Kadar.  Kadar has agreed that he would allow his son to marry both women, if he could get Malika to agree.  The heirs are traveling to visit Malika right now, though I believe Samira and Shalah (former harem girls) are going ahead to talk to her first.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You've been charged by the genies, the former rules of Keldev, to take up the reins of power.  To that end, you're being tested.  Your first test was to get your crown from a creature representing yourself.  That starts on page three, post #107.  After that, you were charged to find an oasis.  You guys traveled, fought a dust-digger, and then encountered the merchant Kadar.  After enjoying his hospitality, his son Marid stumbled into your sleeping tent.  He's in love with a fire nymph named Malika, though his father has arranged another marriage for him.
> 
> The heirs debated, and finally decided to talk to Kadar.  Kadar has agreed that he would allow his son to marry both women, if he could get Malika to agree.  The heirs are traveling to visit Malika right now, though I believe Samira and Shalah (former harem girls) are going ahead to talk to her first.



 Alright thanks, that helps because I don't see a Tarek at all except as an NPC in the beginning am I correct in this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Yup, Tarek was an NPC until very recently.  Ah, here we are, Tarek claimed his crown on page 4, post #153.  Here's a description of your crown.

[sblock]Tarek's golden brown circlet gives him the knowledge of men's futures, just a moment before they happen. It represents the fact that a sultan should know what his courtiers are thinking, always. [The mechanics of this will be revealed in time.][/sblock]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup, Tarek was an NPC until very recently.  Ah, here we are, Tarek claimed his crown on page 4, post #153.  Here's a description of your crown.
> 
> [sblock]Tarek's golden brown circlet gives him the knowledge of men's futures, just a moment before they happen. It represents the fact that a sultan should know what his courtiers are thinking, always. [The mechanics of this will be revealed in time.][/sblock]



 Thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Confused now, are we waiting for Tarek to post because I am not quite sure of the setting, Tarek only posts like three times and then nothing ><


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

If you want to add any comments to the current situation, feel free.  If not post your actions, like where you are in the marching order, any precautions that you're taking...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you want to add any comments to the current situation, feel free.  If not post your actions, like where you are in the marching order, any precautions that you're taking...



 I didn't see that we were going anywhere yet... ack... I am so confused LOL, looks like they were debating a plan on what to do about the marriage, but I didn't see an actual consensus


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

The plan is, Marid will take both his arranged bride and the fire nymph to wife.  However, he has to discuss this with the fire nymph first.  The heirs are traveling with him to see the fire nymph now.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok.. Now ALL the Heirs are going right???  My Character has perty much been sitting in a corner waiting to be told whats going on so I want to make sure I am getting all the IC info staight as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone is going.  Except Shalah and Samira are going ahead.  Whee!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Apr 26, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Everyone is going.  Except Shalah and Samira are going ahead.  Whee!



 alrighty then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> I didn't see that we were going anywhere yet... ack... I am so confused LOL, looks like they were debating a plan on what to do about the marriage, but I didn't see an actual consensus



Nevermind, my comment has become inaccurate by my time away


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Wait, I thought we decided Shalah was going with Samira for emotional support and because she is trying to sort out her own feelings?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

ARGH!  Sorry, you guys have been talking about this so much I get confused.  So... Shalah is going?  Then I go edit...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ARGH!  Sorry, you guys have been talking about this so much I get confused.  So... Shalah is going?  Then I go edit...



 Okey Dokey


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey RA, if you don't mind could you turn your signature off when you post IC?  (Its big and distracting.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey RA, if you don't mind could you turn your signature off when you post IC?  (Its big and distracting.  )



 Uh oops, didn't notice that because I didn't have a sig til recently, so I got used to not unchecking the little checkbox.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

::Cue Dramatic Music::

Da-Da-Daaaaaa

The plot thickens!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

Rystil, to help keep your sig small, there's a stick thread at the top of this forum called the Play by Post Signature thread.  Those of us with large amounts of games, like myself, can collect all of their information in a single post, then simply link to the post.  Much easier and allows for a great deal of growth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Rystil, to help keep your sig small, there's a stick thread at the top of this forum called the Play by Post Signature thread.  Those of us with large amounts of games, like myself, can collect all of their information in a single post, then simply link to the post.  Much easier and allows for a great deal of growth.



 Yup, I saw that.  I think I'll use it if I ever add more games to my repertoire, since right now my sig seems to be about as long as most people's, so it does free up some room.

Thanks!


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2005)

Isida,

In my post I was curious just how large the scorpions were and whether it was worthwhile to lay down some area attacks to chase them off.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I saw that.  I think I'll use it if I ever add more games to my repertoire, since right now my sig seems to be about as long as most people's, so it does free up some room.




Well if Isida made note of it its probably getting on the big side...   If you want to you could shorten it by making the game your GMing all one line with the links on IC, OOC, and RG.  Everyone knows what it means.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Isida,
> 
> In my post I was curious just how large the scorpions were and whether it was worthwhile to lay down some area attacks to chase them off.  Thanks!!
> 
> Keia



  Camel-sized scorpians.  More than one at least.  It's hard to tell in the dim light.  They would be quite a threat to anyone traveling in the area.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if Isida made note of it its probably getting on the big side...  If you want to you could shorten it by making the game your GMing all one line with the links on IC, OOC, and RG. Everyone knows what it means.



Hmmm...I know I'm new here and I don't understand proper etiquette or reciprocity in these forums, but the rule I use for advice with sigs is to look at the other person's sig, measure it with my ruler, then measure mine, and if mine is still smaller than theirs, then I should be OK. This has caused me to destroy my older sig entirely once, as I wasn't getting the size tags to work at the time...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I know I'm new here and I don't understand proper etiquette or reciprocity in these forums.




Well your very welcome to long around the PbP forums, but as long as it gets turned off for each IC post I have no true issues...  but simply looking at your signature compared to other PbPs I would say its excessive in the fact that your on game you GM takes up three lines and each games your in take up two lines.


----------



## khavren (May 2, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Camel-sized scorpians. More than one at least. It's hard to tell in the dim light. They would be quite a threat to anyone traveling in the area.




How much time would we lose detouring at a safe distance, and how much time is it till moonset?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

I want to apologize to you all for taking so long to get a reply up…  I was around when it came in last night but I wasn’t to sure how to reply, after some thought, and being way to busy at work today I’ve finally got a reply up…

I guess Samira could be considered vindictive also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I want to apologize to you all for taking so long to get a reply up…  I was around when it came in last night but I wasn’t to sure how to reply, after some thought, and being way to busy at work today I’ve finally got a reply up…
> 
> I guess Samira could be considered vindictive also.



 Heh, probably, Shalah never knows if Samira is going to be sweet or vindictive next...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, probably, Shalah never knows if Samira is going to be sweet or vindictive next...




In this case she's being sweet...   To her mother, while probably uncaringly screwing over the rest of the group.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In this case she's being sweet...   To her mother, while probably uncaringly screwing over the rest of the group.




All the more reason my sweet little character stays away from her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All the more reason my sweet little character stays away from her.




And here I thought your character was worried she would be attracted to her...





Spoiler



The best of both worlds...  hard and Female...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In this case she's being sweet...   To her mother, while probably uncaringly screwing over the rest of the group.



 Vindictive and sweet at the same time?  That's Samira all right


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Vindictive and sweet at the same time?  That's Samira all right




  Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it is.



Methinks that Samira's attempt to play "matchbreaker" with an ad misericordiam argument about her poor treatment by slavers and Kadar's profession will not be mighty enough to overcome the power of love


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Methinks that Samira's attempt to play "matchbreaker" with an ad misericordiam argument about her poor treatment by slavers and Kadar's profession will not be mighty enough to overcome the power of love




Samira isn't trying to play matchbreaker.  She wants her mother to realize exactly what she is getting into.

To be honest, I don't think someone like Malika would be happy in captivity and way from her springs.

I think it’s doomed to fail.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Samira isn't trying to play matchbreaker.  She wants her mother to realize exactly what she is getting into.
> 
> To be honest, I don't think someone like Malika would be happy in captivity and way from her springs.
> 
> I think it’s doomed to fail.



 Is it star-cross'd?  Almost surely, but maybe not, depending on how much staying in the oases with Malika and ignoring his other wife at home Marid can get away with.  But will the lovers listen to you?  Nope.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is it star-cross'd?  Almost surely, but maybe not, depending on how much staying in the oases with Malika and ignoring his other wife at home Marid can get away with.  But will the lovers listen to you?  Nope.




One won't the other might...  The last I looked Isida was running them and not you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Forgive my analogy of the situation, but this reminds me of the Nurse, a much beloved figure to Juliet, suggesting to Juliet that her romance with Romeo was going to get her killed and that she would be prudent to try something else.  Juliet did not respond very well to this...To wit:

Nurse 
Faith, here it is.
Romeo is banish'd; and all the world to nothing,
That he dares ne'er come back to challenge you;
Or, if he do, it needs must be by stealth.
Then, since the case so stands as now it doth,
I think it best you married with the county.
O, he's a lovely gentleman!
Romeo's a dishclout to him: an eagle, madam,
Hath not so green, so quick, so fair an eye
As Paris hath. Beshrew my very heart,
I think you are happy in this second match,
For it excels your first: or if it did not,
Your first is dead; or 'twere as good he were,
As living here and you no use of him.

JULIET 
Speakest thou from thy heart?

Nurse 
And from my soul too;
Or else beshrew them both.

JULIET 
Amen!

Nurse 
What?

JULIET 
Well, thou hast comforted me marvellous much.
Go in: and tell my lady I am gone,
Having displeased my father, to Laurence' cell,
To make confession and to be absolved.

Nurse 
Marry, I will; and this is wisely done.

Exit

JULIET 
Ancient damnation! O most wicked fiend!
Is it more sin to wish me thus forsworn,
Or to dispraise my lord with that same tongue
Which she hath praised him with above compare
So many thousand times? Go, counsellor;
Thou and my bosom henceforth shall be twain.
I'll to the friar, to know his remedy:
If all else fail, myself have power to die.

Exit


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> One won't the other might...  The last I looked Isida was running them and not you.



 Come now, since when did true love give way to reason?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Forgive my analogy of the situation, but this reminds me of the Nurse, a much beloved figure to Juliet, suggesting to Juliet that her romance with Romeo was going to get her killed and that she would be prudent to try something else.  Juliet did not respond very well to this...To wit:




Romeo???  Juliet???  What kind of rubbish is that...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Romeo???  Juliet???  What kind of rubbish is that...



 A pair of star-cross'd lovers--an excellent analogy for the situation at hand


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Come now, since when did true love give way to reason?




Its never listen to reason but if its to be a failure than its not true love...  Love conquors all remember?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its never listen to reason but if its to be a failure than its not true love...  Love conquors all remember?



 Romeo and Juliet's love was temporally a falure as well.  The reason why "love conquers all" is that after everyone is dead, there souls can join together afterwards


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A pair of star-cross'd lovers--an excellent analogy for the situation at hand




I think Malika and Samira's father where star crossed lovers...  Not Malika and whinny boy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Romeo and Juliet's love was temporally a falure as well.  The reason why "love conquers all" is that after everyone is dead, there souls can join together afterwards




Are you sure that's how it works in the Burning Lands?   Remember we're not in the world where R and J's love really happened.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you sure that's how it works in the Burning Lands?   Remember we're not in the world where R and J's love really happened.



 Oh I'm not sure at all.  I'm just trying to explain the "Love conquers all" phrase in the context of our world--it wasn't meant to say that love will always turn out happily on Earth.  The phrase probably doesn't exist at all in the Burning Lands (you're the one who brought it up, silly ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not sure at all.  I'm just trying to explain the "Love conquers all" phrase in the context of our world--it wasn't meant to say that love will always turn out happily on Earth.  The phrase probably doesn't exist at all in the Burning Lands (you're the one who brought it up, silly ).




This is an OOC thread for this game, which takes place in the Burning Lands, we should be talking about how that world works…  

Malika would be giving p everything she knows, like her freedom, which is something she might not have a true concept of…

She’s probably just infatuated and nothing more, its how nymphs are, so I suspect when push comes to shove she’s going to be gone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This is an OOC thread for this game, which takes place in the Burning Lands, we should be talking about how that world works…
> 
> Malika would be giving p everything she knows, like her freedom, which is something she might not have a true concept of…
> 
> She’s probably just infatuated and nothing more, its how nymphs are, so I suspect when push comes to shove she’s going to be gone.



 Oh, I'm not saying you aren't right, just that she's unlikely to listen to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

::Blink::

I just saw Goddess Fallen Angel in the "Witch is better?" thread.  Does that mean I'm not in this game anymore?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just saw Goddess Fallen Angel in the "Witch is better?" thread.  Does that mean I'm not in this game anymore?




As much as I would like to avoid your character's bad poetry no you’re still in the game...  GFA has been floating around the board for a day or two but has made no attempt to reestablish her games...  Her work is just at a low is all that is going on right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As much as I would like to avoid your character's bad poetry no you’re still in the game...  GFA has been floating around the board for a day or two but has made no attempt to reestablish her games...  Her work is just at a low is all that is going on right now.



 Hey, Shalah isn't finished yet!  
When it is, it will come out to this:

Bewitching splendour shines through umbral shade,
Alluring temptress, delicate and fair.
With lilting luscious laughter she hath bade
Her willing victim gently to her lair.
Seductive simpers; superficial tools 
Hold power far in excess of their worth
Which turns the wisest men to drooling fools,
Mere tantalising veils to hide the dearth
Of honest substance, lacking which to seal
Into eternity can never be.
And who can say if she were ever real,
For evanescence incarnate is she.
But even knowing she will surely fade
The mem'ry may be worth the price that's paid.  
-------------

You may not like it, but at least some people do (the same poem won me $70 of stuff from NG, so, um, so there!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You may not like it, but at least some people do (the same poem won me $70 of stuff from NG, so, um, so there!)




Well I don't like poetry at all so it’s probably just me.  (It just seems so pointless to me.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I don't like poetry at all so it’s probably just me.  (It just seems so pointless to me.)



 That's rather sad, actually 

You're missing out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're missing out.




Maybe, but I have so many novels and books I want to read in my life that I don't see.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I have so many novels and books I want to read in my life that I don't see.



 But if you care not for the poesy in the words of the text, you lose out even on novels and books.  Like the beauty and insight of Shakespeare, for instance.  Its something a nymph would understand


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But if you care not for the poesy in the words of the text, you lose out even on novels and books.  Like the beauty and insight of Shakespeare, for instance.  Its something a nymph would understand




Funny, I don't much like Shakespeare either...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Funny, I don't much like Shakespeare either...



 Wow (...Philistine...).  I don't know what to say to that.  I'm a member of an organisation known as the "Shakespeare Ensemble."  Shakespeare (particularly Hamlet) and Greek drama (particularly Sophocles stuff) are my favourite works of lit.  I think everyone would like Shakespeare if they participated in a round-table discussion where they learned how to interpret the Elizabethan English and such, and then read it in a for-fun way.  

You just have to try to appreciate the beauty and the insight of the text, as well as the multiple levels of meaning, I guess.  Take, for instance, this one that I posted on Off-Topic:

Selene-

Her silver smile beams down to part the gloom,
Empyreal with its faint ironic twist,
For who better than she perceives her doom
To vainly clutch the mem'ry of a tryst.
One that can be no more as she well knows
And Theia's fair-tressed daughter mourns her fate,
No matter how it hurts, her love will doze,
Enticing tears that nothing can abate.
And yet, despite this all, she smiles for me
Her amaranthine face exuding peace
For Night's handmaiden comforts selflessly.
Her altruistic vigils never cease.
As she prepares her slumber come the dew, 
I cry, "Selene, when will you live for you?"      

---------------

Seems like its about a girl, right?  Well, actually, in Greek mytholog, Selene is the moon, the sister of Helios and Eos and the daughter of Hyperion and Theia.  Her love for Endymion, a mortal shepherd was such that she didn't want him to die, so he was left in a sleep forever...

You can read poetry for the aesthetics, the meanings, and the allusions, and come out of it with some insight too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seems like its about a girl, right?




Not really for a number of reasons...  people don't really talk like that when speak of a women and I had a superheroine in M&M that was powered by the moon...  Her name, of course, was Selene.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really for a number of reasons...  people don't really talk like that when speak of a women and I had a superheroine in M&M that was powered by the moon...  Her name, of course, was Selene.



 Either way, though, the point is in the poem.  The emotions, the imagery, the beauty of the words.  It is a form of expression and a mirror into the soul...

Take this one that I wrote right after my grandmother died:


Thanatos-

The darkest end approaches all who dwell
Upon this weary world in which we strive,
A potent sleep that's strong enough to quell
The fire that keeps the best of us alive.
From surety, antiphony is borne
Dichotomy of origins and sorts
While some become recidivously forlorn
The staunchest learn to bear what this exhorts.
And live for life realized and understood
Of sad conclusion that is yet foregone.
These best of us have something that is good, 
For they know how to relish every dawn.
So gathered here as mournful tolls the bell,
To those whom we have lost we say: "Farewell..."


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Isida,

I wanted to thank you . . . 



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jibril does a total of 58 points of damage to the pudding, putting it at -53 hit points.  It dies a horrible death.




. . . made me laugh on a very difficult evening.  Thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

No prob Keia. I live to serve.  

Did you see my question in the Magic Kingdom thread?


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Did you see my question in the Magic Kingdom thread?



Nope, I'm on the way there now!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Khavren-

You did see the part about how I was dealing with Malika right?  Want to edit your IC post?


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

I'll just roll with it as things develop


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

All posts in the IC thread from 905 PST, everything after Isida's update, have been purged please repost the answers here in the OOC thread:

Samira, not wearing her crown.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Shalah is wearing hers, as stated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shalah is wearing hers, as stated.



stated where?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> stated where?



 Stated by me, I didn't mention where


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

No crown to worry about for Jibril!!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

Nafeesa's crown is tucked away in one of her bags.


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

I can't find it in the archives, what does my crown actually do?


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I can't find it in the archives, what does my crown actually do?



Post #175 in the IC thread.

Keia


----------



## khavren (May 21, 2005)

Allrighty, given it's effects, the situation we were in traveling at night and that I can't see any sign of ever removing it, it can be assumed from this point on that I am always wearing it unless otherwise declared. Thanks for the flashback Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Ok, it's just important to know because there is extra information I can give those that have their crowns on.  And I didn't want to inadvertantly give away too much.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Hey Isida,

Just wanted to let you know that Tariq is wearing his crown.

-DN


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 24, 2005)

Just so I am sure, we bat the scorpions and now are trying to smooth things over between two fire dudes right, so we can get some due married, in my own irreverent terms... am I correct?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

In that case, Tariq knows: [sblock]There is wealth stashed within some of the pyramids of stones.  The most dangerous creature here is Malika, if she should get violent.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

Lost this.  Found it again.  

On an aside, Isida, is Vasorn dead?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Vasorn is dead for the time being.  I'm just not up to running another high-level game right now, and prepping a strong dragon takes a lot of time.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Vasorn is dead for the time being.  I'm just not up to running another high-level game right now, and prepping a strong dragon takes a lot of time.



I understand.  Just wanted to move Vasorn to my other folder.  Let me know when its back!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 6, 2005)

Isida, I sent you and PM, usual place.  I figured it was important enough to know that you wouldn’t mind me posting here also.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Oops, I really hate to do it this way but it looks like I misread Isida's post...    (I didn't realize the night handed ended.) Anyhow, Samira isn't present in the morning having never returned after she walked way from the group.

A search of the around where she was last seen will show that every item she had with her is in a neat little pile, the light weight items held down by the heavier items.  (or in doubt it would be wrapped in her bedleh, which is obviously also present.)  A few short steps away, with tracks leading the way, shows that she walked too the heart of the fire oasis but didn’t return…

She very much died like her dad but unlike him who died in passion she died in angst and by suicide.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

Nope, the night had just begun, so you're good.  The group was going to travel by night, so I assumed Samira had good into the fire oasis when the group was sleeping or at twilight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Nope, the night had just begun, so you're good.  The group was going to travel by night, so I assumed Samira had good into the fire oasis when the group was sleeping or at twilight.




She would have done it at whatever time the lest number of people would have been awake...  Not in an effort to avoid them but not to bother them.  

Oh well the cat is out of the bag, I know that RA has seen it, he’s replied by email as he has the habit of not confirming bad news via the posts in threads.

Anyhow I think my email to him summed it up better than my PM to you. 



> Life changed very fast for Samira and she wasn't capable of adjust to it.  She found herself wishing to be back in the harem, something she truly hated, after what she thought she wanted turned out to not be it...
> 
> She never wanted to be a heir, she wanted to meet her mother, and it didn't turn out good, and be reunited with Shalah, which was going down hill...  Its not easy for someone of power to go from HBIC in a harem to the one that not even her beloved would listen to.  She watched her mother replace her father without a second thought, she watched that be successful where her father died in a very hideous way...
> 
> In the end she realized life isn't fair and, sadly, in her eyes it was only going to get worse...  So she took the weak way out.




Anyhow, her suicide just means the end of her story, everyone in this game knows I wouldn't be at all hesitate to play with them again. 

Been a blast,
Adam
BS


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2005)

I just hope this never gets back to Jamilah...Poor little psicrystal ...Hopefully Jibril will come back and say that Samira has gone on a journey of self-discovery or something and asked that we not follow her, but she will return to us someday, or something like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just hope this never gets back to Jamilah...Poor little psicrystal...




We all grow up eventually... 

Oh, I know I have no say in this but Samira *did* give Jibril her crown... Obviously she can't make him an heir but it was her intent.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

Isida[sblock] If Jibril notices the crystal take off like that, he would like to use control air to force the tiny object back away from the oasis, then control object to rein it in so he and Shalah can talk with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2005)

Keia[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> If Jibril notices the crystal take off like that, he would like to use control air to force the tiny object back away from the oasis, then control object to rein it in so he and Samira can talk with it.



So you’re going to commune with the dead?   I think you meant Shalah and not Samira. 

Just viewing from the sidelines. [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Aug 1, 2005)

???


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

Roll-call please!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

Here!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm...I forget--were we supposed to not tell anyone about the genies or was it not a secret?  I remember not wanting to tell Kadar, but that may have just been because you always keep the advantage in bargaining if you withhold your true assets.


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm here!!

Really I Am!!!  

Keia


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2005)

You can tell people about the genies or not as you choose.  They never told you guys _not_ to, so it's up to your own discretion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You can tell people about the genies or not as you choose.  They never told you guys _not_ to, so it's up to your own discretion.



 Well, since the Sunwyrm knows, that sets a precedent for letting the magical creatures know, and those really sketchy jackals know already too, so this new dragon shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## khavren (Oct 23, 2005)

as eternal as the sands of the desert, I remain


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Isida,  If you've lost a player along the way and are in need of alternatives let me know and I'll work on a character.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2005)

Same here, as an alternate for this game could be fun.


----------

